# knitting tea party 10 july '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 10 July 15

Oh where has our summer heat gone? Goodness it is cold today  with a cold breeze. It has rained on and off for most of the day so it is a little muggy  the kind of muggy where everything feels sticky. I actually think it is warmer outside than it is in my house. Its also supposed to rain the last three days of the week. Yeah!

I have one creative grandson. Avery wanted a cape so he took an old t-shirt  cut out the front and the sleeves leaving the neck intact. Slipped it over his head and proceeded to fly all over the house. When I left he was jazzing it up using fabric markers. The boy does have a great imagination.

I have a website here for you  I would have copied down the recipe but they were all tutorials which I think you will enjoy  especially if you like bacon. Do give this a look-see.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/bacon-cups

The next two recipes come from a site 

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/healthy-eating/healthy-main-dish-salad-recipes visit them for a number of more main dish salads.

Thai Chicken Pasta Salad Recipe

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

12 ounces uncooked whole wheat spaghetti 
2 large carrots, julienned 
3/4 cup reduced-fat creamy peanut butter 
3 tablespoons water 
3 tablespoons lime juice 
3 tablespoons molasses 
4-1/2 teaspoons reduced-sodium soy sauce 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1-1/2 teaspoons rice vinegar 
1-1/2 teaspoons sesame oil 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
8 cups finely shredded Chinese or napa cabbage 
2 cups shredded cooked chicken breast 
2/3 cup minced fresh cilantro 
3 tablespoons unsalted dry roasted peanuts, chopped

Directions

1.	In a Dutch oven, cook spaghetti according to package directions, adding the carrots during the last 2 minutes of cooking.

2.	Meanwhile, in a small bowl, whisk peanut butter, water, lime juice, molasses, soy sauce, garlic, vinegar, sesame oil and red pepper flakes until blended. Drain spaghetti and carrots; place in a large bowl. Add cabbage, chicken and dressing; toss to coat.

3.	Sprinkle with cilantro and peanuts. Serve immediately or refrigerate until serving. Yield: 8 servings.

Originally published as Thai Chicken Pasta Salad in Healthy Cooking February/March 2011, p40

Nutritional Facts: 1-1/2 cups equals 400 calories, 12 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 27 mg cholesterol, 298 mg sodium, 51 g carbohydrate, 9 g fiber, 25 g protein.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/thai-chicken-pasta-salad

Sesame Chicken Noodle Salad Recipe

MAKES: 4 servings
. 
Ingredients

8 ounces uncooked whole wheat angel hair pasta
2 cups cubed cooked chicken breast
1-1/2 cups coleslaw mix
1 can (11 ounces) mandarin oranges, drained
1 medium sweet red pepper, julienned
1 cup fresh sugar snap peas, trimmed and halved
3 green onions, chopped
1/4 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup reduced-fat Asian toasted sesame salad dressing
1/4 cup chopped salted peanuts

Directions

Cook pasta according to package directions. 
In a large bowl, combine chicken, coleslaw mix, oranges, red pepper, snap peas and green onions; sprinkle with salt and toss to combine. 
Drain pasta and rinse in cold water. Add pasta and dressing to chicken mixture; toss to coat. Sprinkle with peanuts. Yield: 4 servings.

Originally published as Sesame Chicken Noodle Salad in Taste of Home June/July 2013

Nutritional Facts: 2 cups equals 519 calories, 11 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 54 mg cholesterol, 631 mg sodium, 72 g carbohydrate, 10 g fiber, 35 g protein.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/sesame-chicken-noodle-salad

The next two recipes are from a site listing quite a number of favorite Mediterranean recipes  you should really check the rest out.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cuisine/favorite-mediterranean-recipes

Summer Garden Couscous Salad Recipe

MAKES: 9 servings

Ingredients

3 medium ears sweet corn, husks removed
1 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth or vegetable broth
1 cup uncooked couscous
1 medium cucumber, halved and sliced
1-1/2 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese
1/4 cup chopped red onion
3 tablespoons minced fresh parsley
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried oregano
3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper

Directions

1.	Place corn in a Dutch oven; cover with water. Bring to a boil; cover and cook for 6-9 minutes or until tender. Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, bring broth to a boil. Stir in couscous. Remove from the heat; cover and let stand for 5-10 minutes or until water is absorbed. Fluff with a fork and set aside to cool slightly.

2.	In a large bowl, combine the cucumber, tomatoes, cheese, onion and parsley. Drain corn and immediately place in ice water. Drain and pat dry; cut the kernels from the cobs. Add to cucumber mixture. Stir in couscous.

3.	In a small bowl, whisk the oil, lemon juice and seasonings. Pour over couscous mixture; toss to coat. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate until chilled.

Nutritional Facts: 3/4 cup equals 171 calories, 6 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 3 mg cholesterol, 265 mg sodium, 25 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 6 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 1-1/2 starch, 1 fat

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/summer-garden-couscous-salad

Tuscan Portobello Stew Recipe

MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

2 large portobello mushrooms, coarsely chopped 
1 medium onion, chopped 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/2 cup white wine or vegetable broth 
1 can (28 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained 
2 cups chopped fresh kale 
1 bay leaf 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
2 cans (15 ounces each) white kidney or cannellini beans, rinsed and drained

Directions

1.	In a large skillet, saute the mushrooms, onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add the wine. Bring to a boil; cook until liquid is reduced by half. Stir in the tomatoes, kale and seasonings. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 8-10 minutes.

2.	Add beans; heat through. Discard bay leaf. Yield: 4 servings. 
Nutritional Facts: 1-1/4 cups equals 309 calories, 8 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 0 cholesterol, 672 mg sodium, 46 g carbohydrate, 13 g fiber, 12 g protein.

Diabetic Exchanges: 2 starch, 2 vegetable, 1-1/2 fat, 1 lean meat.

Full-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied white wine such as Chardonnay or Viognier.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/tuscan-portobello-stew

and I will just throw in another recipe for salad.

Mediterranean Cobb Salad Recipe

MAKES: 10 servings

Ingredients

1 package (6 ounces) falafel mix
1/2 cup sour cream or plain yogurt
1/4 cup chopped seeded peeled cucumber
1/4 cup 2% milk
1 teaspoon minced fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 cups torn romaine
4 cups fresh baby spinach
3 hard-cooked eggs, chopped
2 medium tomatoes, seeded and finely chopped
1 medium ripe avocado, peeled and finely chopped
3/4 cup crumbled feta cheese
8 bacon slices, cooked and crumbled
1/2 cup pitted Greek olives, finely chopped

Directions

1.	Prepare and cook falafel according to package directions. When cool enough to handle, crumble or coarsely chop falafel.

2.	In a small bowl, mix sour cream, cucumber, milk, parsley and salt. In a large bowl, combine romaine and spinach; transfer to a platter. Arrange crumbled falafel and remaining ingredients over greens. Drizzle with dressing. Yield: 10 servings.

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup equals 258 calories, 18 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 83 mg cholesterol, 687 mg sodium, 15 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 13 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/mediterranean-cobb-salad

Apple season is almost here. Plyllis and I used to take the girls to Michigan to pick apples. Then it was home where they were made into apple sauce  sliced for pies and just eaten.

HOMEMADE APPLE PIE SPICE
By Jennifer Morrisey

Despite its name Apple Pie Spice Mix is not just for pies, it is great in crisps, oatmeal, muffins, and cakes. One of my favorite uses for Apple Pie Spice Mix is Chunky Apple Spice Cake.

Ingredients

4 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon all spice
2 teaspoons nutmeg
1 & ½ teaspoon ground ginger

Optional:

½ teaspoon cardamom
¼ teaspoon ground cloves

Instructions

1.	Mix all the spices together, and store in an airtight container.

http://www.homeinthefingerlakes.com/homemade-apple-pie-spice/

CHUNKY APPLE SPICE CAKE WITH VANILLA BUTTER SAUCE
By Jennifer Morrisey

I love this cake with just a dusting of confectioners sugar served a strong cup of black coffee. The rest of my family happens to have more of a sweet tooth, and like a sweet glaze, the warm vanilla butter sauce keep them happy.

INGREDIENTS

½ cup butter, softened
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
2 eggs
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon Apple Pie Spice
1 teaspoon ground allspice
½ teaspoon salt
1½ teaspoons baking powder
2 cups peeled and chopped apples
½ cup chopped walnuts
½ cup raisins (optional)

For the Vanilla Butter Sauce:

½ cup butter
½ cup whipping cream
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
2 tablespoons pure vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS

For the Chunky Apple Spice Cake

1.	Preheat oven to 350°F degrees, and spray a 9-inch round baking pan with non-stick baking spray.

2.	Beat butter and brown sugar for 5 minutes in a mixer bowl. Beat in eggs one at a time and vanilla just until blended. Set aside.

3.	Sift together flour, apple pie spice, allspice, salt and baking powder. Gradually add to sugar mixture; beating until well blended.

4.	Stir in apples, nuts, and raisins, if desired.

5.	Pour into prepared baking pan; bake 35-40 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.

6.	Cool on wire rack 10 minutes.

7.	Warm the cake in the oven, and the sauce, on top of the stove, before serving.

Vanilla Butter Sauce:

1.	Combine butter and whipping cream with brown sugar and bring to boil over medium heat.

2.	Reduce heat; simmer 10 minutes or until slightly thickened.

3.	Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.

4.	Serve warm.

NOTES: Do-ahead Suggestion: The cake and sauce can be prepared and refrigerated separately the day before.

http://www.homeinthefingerlakes.com/chunky-apple-spice-cake-with-vanilla-butter-sauce/

APPLE PIE BITES

Serves: 8 apple pie bites

Ingredients

¼ cup packed light brown sugar
1 teaspoon apple pie spice, and additional apple pie spice for sprinkling on top of crescent rolls
3 tablespoons butter, melted
⅓ cup chopped pecans
1 small Granny Smith apple, cored and sliced into 8 (1/2-inch) slices
1 (8-ounce) can Pillsbury Original crescent rolls

Instructions

1.	Preheat your oven to 375 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2.	In a small bowl, combine brown sugar and apple pie spice. Set aside.

3.	Melt butter and toss apple slices in butter, set aside.

4.	Arrange crescent roll triangles on baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Evenly distribute brown sugar mixture onto each triangle.

5.	Sprinkle each triangle evenly with the chopped pecans.

6.	Place an apple slice on the wide end of each triangle. Wrap crescent roll dough around each apple.

7.	Brush each crescent roll with remaining butter. Sprinkle lightly with additional apple pie spice.

8.	Bake for 10-12 minutes, or until golden brown. Cool for 5 minutes before serving.

Notes: Inspired by Beaufort Elementary School's Savory Eats & Seadog Treats, Adapted from Pillsbury.com

http://theblondcook.com/2014/11/apple-pie-bites/#X7OhdlWLgvuzIPEe.99

Irish apple cake

Ingredients

2 cups flour
1/3 teaspoon baking powder
2/3 cup sugar
8 tablespoons (1/2 cup) butter, cut into pieces
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
2 granny smith apples, peeled and chopped
2 teaspoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

for topping (optional):

powdered sugar
freshly whipped cream
salted caramel sauce

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350. Spray a pie dish or 9 inch cake pan with cooking spray and set aside.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, and sugar. Cut in the butter using a pastry blender or two knives, until the pieces are no larger than pea sized.

Mix the egg and milk together, then pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients.

Mix until just combined.

Pat half of the dough into the prepared baking dish. Toss the chopped apples with the sugar and cinnamon and spread over the dough. Pat the remaining dough over the top of the apples (it's okay if it is imperfect, just do your best!).

Bake 40 minutes, or until lightly browned on top. Remove and let cool slightly before topping.

adapted from Irish Traditional Cooking

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Gluten Free Berry Crisp

YIELD 6 to 8 servings

With its juicy berries and crunchy topping, this is the ultimate summer dessert. Our gluten-free berry crisp is a go-to when you need something fast and effortless. Note that we've provided four different topping choices for you here: one in the recipe itself, the remaining three in "tips," below. Enjoy!

Ingredients

Filling

4 cups (1 quart) berries, chopped if large (e.g., large strawberries); fresh or frozen
2 tablespoons King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour
1/4 cup sugar

Topping

1 1/2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour
3 tablespoons sugar 
6 tablespoons cold butter, cut into chunks

Directions

1)	Preheat the oven to 375°F. Lightly grease an 8" square pan; a 9" pie pan, or an 8" to 9" cast iron skillet.

2)	To make the filling: In a large mixing bowl, mix the berries, flour and sugar. Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan.

3)	To make the filling: Whisk together the flour and sugar. Work in the butter using a pastry cutter or your hands, mixing until incorporated but a few large chunks still remain.

4)	Sprinkle this mixture over the berries, pinching some of it together into larger pieces.

5)	Bake the crisp for 25 to 45 minutes, until the berries are bubbling and the topping has started to brown (the shorter amount of time for fresh berries, longer for frozen).

6)	Remove the crisp from the oven, and let it cool for several minutes. Serve warm, with ice cream or whipped cream, if desired.

Yield: 6 to 8 servings.

Tips from our bakers: Try any of these alternate toppings:

Oatmeal Crisp: Mix together 2 cup gluten-free rolled oats, 1/3 cup brown sugar, 2 tablespoons King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour, 1 teaspoon cinnamon, and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Work in 1/4 cup cold butter, which you've first cut into chunks.

Granola Crisp: Mix together 2 cups granola and 2 tablespoons King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour. Work in 1/4 cup cold butter, which you've first cut into chunks.

Grain-Free Crisp: Mix together 2 cups almond flour, 1/2 cup chopped almonds (or nuts of your choice), 1 teaspoon cinnamon, 1/2 teaspoon vanilla powder (optional), and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Stir in 2 tablespoons melted coconut oil, then add 2 to 3 tablespoons maple syrup, 1 tablespoon at a time, to taste.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/PrintRecipe?RID=5961&radio=1

Heidi just brought me my dinner  a very yummy noodle, hamburger. everything but the kitchen sink concoction  very tasty indeed. She said we were under flash flood warnings since we were to get at least 2.5 of rain tonight

I had a doctors appointment this morning for another blood draw  not sure what they expect to find. I wasnt supposed to see dr b but said I really needed to talk to him. When I was there two weeks ago he upped my antidepressant  actually doubled it  and I have been a zombie ever since. I even take it early evening hoping it will have worn off a little by morning. I have been sleeping about twelve or fifteen hours a day. I was just exhausted. So we decided I would drop the antidepressant and see him in a month to see how I was feeling. I was home by noon  had breakfast with Heidi  came home and slept until almost five. Think I could go back right now and sleep until morning. I will really be glad to feel more myself  sooner rather than later.

Rain during the night and on and off during the day  I think 70° was the high for the day  everything feels sticky. Supposed to be in the 90s come Saturday  I dearly hope so. However we did not get the amount of rain called for  the flooding did not happen. Yeah!

I thought a bag of this might be fun while watching television.

MEXICAN SPICED POPCORN

INGREDIENTS

6-8 cups cooked popcorn
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon kosher salt
Pinch of cayenne pepper
3 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, melted

DIRECTIONS

To cook popcorn, you can use an air popper or use a large sturdy pot. For the pot version, Get a medium to large pot with a tight fitting lid.

Add a single layer of kernels in the pot (about 1/4 cup) and add enough neutral oil to almost cover the kernels (about 1/4 cup).

Put the lid on tight and put it over medium-high heat. In a few minutes the kernels should start popping! Once they do, hold the lid on the pot with one hand and gentle shake the pan with the other hand.

After about a minute or two, the kernels should all (or mostly) be popped!

In a small bowl, mix together spices (chili powder, cumin, cinnamon, salt, and cayenne pepper). Melt butter and drizzle over cooked popcorn. Then toss with spice mix until completely covered.

Melt chocolate in microwave in 20 second bursts until it's smooth. Use a fork to drizzle chocolate over popcorn. Serve while warm or chill so the chocolate can set completely.

http://www.macheesmo.com/mexican-chocolate-popcorn/#recipe

I like the idea of making your own hot dog and hamburger buns. Here is one for hamburger buns.

Gluten Free High Fiber Dinner Rolls

These golden, high-rising rolls are buttery and delicious. Their texture is a comforting cross between tender biscuit and soft dinner roll. And no one will know they include a healthy helping of fiber.

Ingredients

Rolls
1 1/2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour or brown rice flour blend (6 ¾ ounces)*
1/4 cup Hi-maize Fiber**
1 tablespoon gluten-free Cake Enhancer, optional
1 teaspoon instant yeast
3/4 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/2 cup lukewarm milk
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons soft butter
*See recipe for this blend below.
**See "tips," below.

Topping

1 to 2 tablespoons melted butter

Directions

1)	Place the flour or flour blend, Hi-maize, cake enhancer, instant yeast, salt, and xanthan gum in a mixing bowl, and whisk to combine.

2)	Using an electric mixer (hand mixer, or stand), mix together the milk, eggs, and honey. Beat in 1 cup of the flour mixture, and the 2 tablespoons soft butter.

3)	Beat in the remaining dry ingredients; scrape the bottom and sides of the bowl, then beat at high speed for 3 minutes, to make a smooth, thick batter.

4)	Cover the bowl, and let the thick batter rise for 1 hour. It won't appear to do much; that's OK.

5)	Scrape down the bottom and sides of the bowl, deflating the batter in the process.

6)	Grease an 8" round pan; or 6 English muffin rings; or the wells of a hamburger bun pan. Grease a muffin scoop or large spoon with the melted butter, or with non-stick baking spray.

7)	Scoop the dough into the 8" round pan; a slightly overfilled muffin scoop works well here. Space 7 mounds around the perimeter, and 1 in the middle.

8)	To make sandwich buns, drop the batter into the prepared hamburger bun pan, or into the English muffin rings placed onto a greased or parchment-lined baking sheet. Flatten the dough slightly, using a greased spatula or your wet fingers.

9)	Cover with greased plastic wrap, and set in a warm place to rise until the rolls touch each other and look puffy. This should take about 45 to 60 minutes. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

10)	Bake the rolls for 28 to 32 minutes, until they're golden brown. Remove the rolls from the oven, let them cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn them out of the pan onto a rack. Serve warm.

Yield: 8 dinner rolls, or 6 larger sandwich buns.

Tips from our bakers

*Make your own blend:

Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

No Hi-maize? Substitute 1/4 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Flour or brown rice flour blend.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-high-fiber-dinner-rolls-recipe

Flourless Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies GF

This may be the simplest recipe you've ever made! It's hard to imagine that so few ingredients can create such perfection in a cookie; so if you like peanut butter, chocolate, and are living flour- and dairy-free, then this recipe is a must-try!

Ingredients

1 cup smooth peanut butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
pinch of salt
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup chocolate chips or mini chips

Tips from our bakers: This recipe doesn't work as well with natural peanut butter as with standard store-bought. The result, when tested, was a dryer, more crumbly cookie.

Directions

1)	Preheat your oven to 350°F.

2)	Beat the peanut butter, sugar, baking soda, and salt at medium speed of your mixer, until well-blended.

3)	Add the egg and vanilla, and blend on low-medium speed until incorporated.

4)	Stir in the chocolate chips.

5)	Scoop the dough by the tablespoonful onto a parchment-lined baking sheet (a tablespoon cookie scoop is best for this job) and push the top of the dough to flatten just slightly.

6)	Bake the cookies for 8 to 10 minutes. Remove them from the oven, and cool right on the pan. The tops should be slightly crinkled and you will want to pull them BEFORE they begin to brown on the edges.

Yield: 18 cookies.
Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 cookie (31g) Servings Per Batch: 18 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 150 Calories from Fat: 80 Total Fat: 9g Saturated Fat: 2.5g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 10mg Sodium: 125mg Total Carbohydrate: 15g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 12g Protein: 4g

* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/flourless-peanut-butter-chocolate-chip-cookies-recipe

Gluten Free Brownies

These brownies are fudgy, chocolate-y, and ready to satisfy anyone's brownie craving.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups sugar; Baker's Special Sugar or superfine sugar, if you have it
1/2 cup butter
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon gluten-free vanilla extract
3/4 cup (2 1/2 ounces) Dutch-process cocoa or baking cocoa; we prefer the flavor of Dutch-process ("European-style")
3 large eggs
3/4 cup King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup chocolate chips, optional
1 cup chopped nuts, optional 
*See recipe for this blend below.

Directions

1)	Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease an 8" square pan or 9" round pan; either should be at least 2" deep.

2)	Place the sugar, butter, and salt in a microwave-safe bowl or saucepan. Heat over medium heat, stirring with a heatproof spatula until the butter melts and the mixture lightens in color. This step helps melt the sugar, which will give the brownies a shiny crust.

3)	If you've heated the sugar and butter in a saucepan, transfer the mixture to a bowl; otherwise, just leave the hot ingredients right in their microwave-safe bowl. Blend in the vanilla and cocoa, then add the eggs and mix until shiny.

4)	Blend in the flour or flour blend and the baking powder. Stir in the chips and/or nuts, if you're using them.

5)	Pour the batter into the prepared pan, spreading it to the edges.

6)	Bake the brownies for 33 to 38 minutes, until the top is set; and a cake tester or toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean or nearly so, with perhaps a few wet crumbs, or a tiny touch of chocolate at the tip of the tester.

7)	Remove from the oven and cool for about 15 minutes before cutting. Once the brownies are cool, cover tightly with plastic.

Yield: 16 brownies.
*Make your own blend: Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 brownie, without n Servings Per Batch: 16 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 171 Calories from Fat: 36 Total Fat: 9g Saturated Fat: 4g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 55mg Sodium: 115mg Total Carbohydrate: 26g Dietary Fiber: 1g Sugars: 19g Protein: 2g

* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

Tips from our bakers

Can you dig in to these brownies immediately? Of course. You can't slice them, but you can certainly sample with a spoon. For easiest slicing, wait at least 15 minutes before serving. And for prettiest (crumb-free) servings, wait till brownies are completely cool before cutting.

What's the difference in baking time using a metal vs. glass vs. stoneware pan? We noticed very little difference in our side-by-side test; the brownies in a thick stoneware pan needed about 1 additional minute in the oven, but the brownies in the medium-gray (not dark) metal pan, and in glass, baked for the same amount of time. If you're using a dark metal pan, or one that you know bakes faster or slower than your recipe usually indicates, adjust the baking time for these brownies accordingly.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-brownies-recipe

Strawberry Almond Flour Cake GF

Ingredients

4 large eggs, separated
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons sugar, divided
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/4 cups almond flour
1 tablespoon coconut flour*
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 to 2 cups sliced strawberries, for topping
*Replace the 1 tablespoon coconut flour with 1/4 cup almond flour, if desired.

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease an 8" round pan with butter (dairy-free if desired) or coconut oil. Swirl it in the pan and make sure it goes up the sides. Sprinkle 2 tablespoons of the sugar listed in the ingredients into the bottom of the pan.

2) In a large mixing bowl, beat together the egg yolks, 1/4 cup of the sugar, and the vanilla until smooth.

3) Using an electric mixer or stand mixer, whip the egg whites until they form soft peaks. Slowly beat in the remaining 1/4 cup sugar. Set aside.

4) Whisk together the dry ingredients  flours, baking powder and salt  and add to the egg yolks. Stir together to form a thick dough.

5) Fold in the egg whites, 1/2 cup at a time, incorporating them fully between each addition. The final addition should result in a smooth, fluffy batter.

6) Pour the cake batter into the prepared pan. Bake the cake on the center rack for 30 to 35 minutes, until it's golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

7) Remove the cake from the oven and allow it to cool in the pan for 5 minutes. Run a knife around the edge of the pan to loosen the sides, then turn the cake out onto a serving plate.

8) Allow the cake to cool fully before topping with sliced strawberries, or the fruit of your choice.
Yield: 8 to 12 servings.

Tips from our bakers: Yes, you can replace the coconut flour with 1/4 cup almond flour  that's right, 1/4 cup replaces 1 tablespoon, due to coconut flour's super absorbability.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 piece (63g) Servings Per Batch: 12 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 140 Calories from Fat: 60 Total Fat: 7g Saturated Fat: 1g Trans Fat: 0g Cholesterol: 60mg Sodium: 110mg Total Carbohydrate: 15g Dietary Fiber: 2g Sugars: 12g Protein: 5g

* The nutrition information provided for this recipe is determined by the ESHA Genesis R&D software program. Substituting any ingredients may change the posted nutrition information.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/strawberry-almond-flour-cake-recipe

Gluten-Free Cheese Crackers

Who can resist crunchy cheese snack crackers? Our gluten-free version is a dream come true for those following a GF diet. These light, crunchy crackers, with in-your-face cheese flavor from fresh cheddar, are positively addictive.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour or brown rice flour blend*
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper**
paprika (optional, for color; start with 1/4 teaspoon, adding more for deeper color)
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter
2 cups grated sharp cheddar cheese
1 large egg
1 tablespoon white vinegar
3 tablespoons water
*See the formula for brown rice flour blend in tips, below.
**1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper is discernible, while 1/4 teaspoon packs a moderate punch. Use more if you want a truly eye-watering experience.

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 400°F. Get out two large baking sheets; there's no need to grease them. If you have parchment, get out two pieces of parchment.

2) Whisk together the dry ingredients, then work in the butter until the mixture is crumbly.

3) Add the grated cheese and stir until thoroughly combined.

4) In a separate bowl whisk together the egg and vinegar until frothy, then add the water.

5) Add the wet ingredients all at once to the dry ingredients, mixing to make a cohesive dough. Add additional water a teaspoon at a time, if necessary to bring the dough together.

6) Divide the dough into two pieces, and shape each into a rough square.

7) Roll out one piece of dough at a time, keeping the piece you're not working with covered to prevent drying.

8) Lightly dust your work surface, or a piece of parchment, with gluten-free flour blend.

9) Roll the dough 1/4" thick, and cut into 1" squares, use a pizza or pastry wheel, a bench knife, or a plain knife. Prick each cracker with a fork.

10) If you've rolled on parchment, simply lift the parchment onto the baking sheet. Separate the crackers a bit, leaving about 1/4" between them, so they crisp evenly. If you're not using parchment, transfer the crackers to the baking sheet, leaving about 1/4" between them.

11) Repeat with the remaining piece of dough.

12) Bake the crackers for 12 to 16 minutes, until their edges are starting to brown.

13) Remove them from the oven, and cool right on the pan.

14) Store cooled crackers in an airtight container, or tightly wrapped in plastic.

Yield: about 15 dozen 1" crackers.

Tips from our bakers

*Make your own brown rice flour blend

Many of our gluten-free recipes use our King Arthur Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour, which includes ingredients that reduce the grittiness sometimes found in gluten-free baked goods. Our flour also increases the shelf life of your treats, keeping them fresh longer.

The following make-at-home blend, featuring stabilized brown rice flour, works pretty well when substituted; and it tastes better than a blend using regular brown rice flour.

Whisk together 6 cups (28 1/2 ounces) King Arthur stabilized brown rice flour; 2 cups (10 3/4 ounces) potato starch; and 1 cup (4 ounces) tapioca flour or tapioca starch. Store airtight at room temperature. Note: You can substitute white rice flour for the brown rice flour if you like; it'll make your baked goods grittier (unless you manage to find a finely ground version).

Be sure to taste your supply of cayenne pepper before deciding how much to add; we had two varieties in the test kitchen and the level of heat was very different between the two. 
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-cheese-crackers-recipe

Crispy Artichokes and Lemon Dip GF

Author: Marla Hingley

Serves: 24

Ingredients

½ cup GF panko crumbs
1 tsp Italian seasoning
¼ tsp red pepper flakes
398ml canned artichokes hearts, drained
2 Tbsp olive oil
Salt and pepper

Sauce

½ cup sour cream (or cashew cream)
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp lemon zest

Instructions

Place the panko, herbs and pepper flakes in a shallow dish and mix well. Set aside.

Cut the artichokes in half, and gently toss with oil and a sprinkle of salt and pepper.

Roll each artichoke in the crumb mixture and place on a parchment lined baked sheet. Bake at 400°F for 15 minutes, flipping them halfway through cooking.

For the sauce, combine all ingredients into a dish and blend until smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/crispy-artichokes-lemon-dip/

Using a gluten free flour mixture here would make these gluten free also.

Zucchini fritters with chili lime mayo

makes 25-30 fritters

Here's how I made them:

vegetable oil for frying
3 cups grated zucchini
1 cup diced onion
2 eggs
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

1 cup prepared mayo
juice of half a lime
1/2 tsp chili powder

Directions

I started by pouring the vegetable oil in my skillet so that it was half an inch deep and turned the heat to medium. Meantime, I combined the zucchini, onion, and eggs in a large bowl.

I gave the mixture a good stir to combine. It got all kinda frothy. Awesome.

Next, I combined the flour, baking powder, 1/2 tsp of chili powder, salt, and pepper in a small mixing bowl and stirred to combine. To finish the batter, I added the dry ingredients to the zucchini mixture and folded it all together.

To test my oil, I dipped a spoon into my batter then dipped the spoon into the oil. Once the oil bubbled in contact with the batter, I knew it was hot enough. I dropped my batter into the oil by the heaping tablespoon, frying about six fritters at a time. They cooked for 2-3 minutes a side. Once the centres were firm, I removed the fritters from the oil and let them drain on a dinner plate lined with paper towel.

To make the dip, I simply combined the prepared mayo, lime juice, and chili powder in a small mixing bowl and stirred it all up. This is a seriously yummy dip! I love limes. And chili powder. And mayo. So this really couldn't go wrong.

These were so yummy that I'm daydreaming of making other fritters now. Mmm... apple... potato... banana...

http://www.familyfeedbag.com/2011/08/zucchini-fritters-with-chili-lime-mayo.html

Artichoke and Spinach Dip GF By Marla Hingley

Serves: 8

A famous recipe, make it ahead and pop in the oven when ready!

Ingredients

1 can (9 oz) of artichoke hearts
2 Tbsp butter
1 large Spanish onion, finely diced
¾ of a 10oz. bag fresh spinach, chopped into small pieces
¾ cup dry white wine
1 circle (4.4 oz.) Boursin cheese
4 oz. softened GF cream cheese
⅔ cup shredded mozzarella
Dash hot sauce
Salt & pepper to taste

Instructions

Drain artichokes, then chop into medium size pieces.

In a fry pan, melt butter, sauté onions, lightly browning them, then add spinach and artichokes.

Cook until coated about 4 minutes.

Add wine, then all ingredients except mozzarella.

Mix until smooth with wooden spoon.

Place in glass loaf pan (or 1 quart dish), top with mozzarella and broil in preheated oven for 5 minutes until bubbly.

Serve with gluten free crackers, corn chips, or on baguette slices.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/artichoke-spinach-dip/

make sure you use gluten free bread in the following recipe.

Baked Zucchini Sticks and Sweet Onion Dip GF

Here's a guilt-free way to enjoy the crunchy outside (and juicy inside) of a restaurant-style zucchini stick.

Ingredients

Dip

1 tablespoon butter
1 medium sweet onion, about 1/2 pound, peeled and sliced
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon prepared mustard
1 cup mayonnaise
salt and pepper to taste

Zucchini sticks

3 medium zucchini, unpeeled, cut into 3"-long stick
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup coarse, dry bread crumbs (e.g., panko)*
scant 1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon Pizza Seasoning or mixed Italian herbs
olive oil spray
1/2 cup egg substitute; or 2 large eggs; or 3 egg whites, lightly beaten
*For a gluten-free version of this recipe, use gluten-free bread crumbs.

Directions

1) To make the dip: Melt the butter in a medium frying pan over moderate heat, and add the sliced onions. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the onions soften, then caramelize. This should take between 10 and 15 minutes. The lower the heat, the longer it takes, but the less likely you are to burn the onions.

2) Once the onions are a medium brown, remove from the heat and add the vinegar.

3) Place the onions and vinegar into a small food processor. Add the honey and mustard, and process or blend until smooth.

4) Add the mayonnaise and salt and pepper to taste, stirring to combine. Refrigerate, covered, until ready to serve.

5) To make the zucchini sticks: Place the zucchini sticks in a colander over a bowl and sprinkle with the tablespoon of salt. Let the zucchini drain for 1 hour or longer; rinse and pat dry.

6) Combine the Panko, Parmesan, and pizza seasoning; set aside.

7) Preheat the oven to 425°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment, and spray the parchment with olive oil.

8) Dredge sticks a few at a time in the egg, then roll in the crumb mixture. Place the sticks on the prepared baking sheet.

9) Bake sticks for 12 minutes, turn over, and bake for an additional 8 minutes, until golden brown and crisp.

10) Serve immediately, with sweet onion dip.

Yield: about 3 dozen zucchini sticks, and 1 1/2 cups dip
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/baked-zucchini-sticks-and-sweet-onion-dip-recipe

Blueberry Muffin Cheesecake Cookies GF

Ingredients

2 - 7 oz packages Martha White Gluten Free Blueberry Muffin Mix 
1/2 - cup butter, softened 
4 - ounces cream cheese, softened 
2 - eggs 
1/2 - cup brown sugar 
3/4 - cup gluten free flour 
1/2 -teaspoon vanilla or lemon extract 
1 - cup white chocolate chips

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a large bowl or using a kitchen aid mixer, cream together, butter, cream cheese, and brown sugar. Add eggs until blended.

Add the muffin mixes, flour, and vanilla extract until blended. Fold in the white chocolate chips.

Using a one inch cookie scoop or drop by tablespoons 2 inches apart on a greased baking sheet. Using the bottom of a glass, press down on the dough to slightly flatten the cookies.

Bake about 14 minutes or just until the cookies start to brown on the edges. Remove from oven and cool on the baking sheet for 5 minutes. Remove and cool completely on a baking rack.

recipe yields: approx. 2 dozen cookies

adapted from: Jiffy

www.mommyskitchen.com

a couple of recipes here that will stick to your ribs.

Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken and Veggies

Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

8 bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs 
16 ounces baby red potatoes, halved 
16 ounces baby carrots 
16 ounces green beans, trimmed 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves

For the sauce

1/2 cup reduced sodium soy sauce 
1/2 cup honey 
1/4 cup ketchup 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon dried basil 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Instructions

In a large bowl, combine soy sauce, honey, ketchup, garlic, basil, oregano, red pepper flakes and pepper.

Place chicken thighs, potatoes, carrots, green beans and soy sauce mixture into a 6-qt slow cooker. Cover and cook on low heat for 7-8 hours or high for 3-4 hours, basting every hour.

OPTIONAL: Preheat oven to broil. Place chicken thighs onto a baking sheet, skin side up, and broil until crisp, about 3-4 minutes.

Serve chicken immediately with potatoes, carrots and green beans, garnished with parsley, if desired.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size - Servings Per Container 4 - Amount Per Serving - Calories 527.3 Calories from Fat 218.7 - % Daily Value* - Total Fat 24.3g 37% - Saturated Fat 6.8g 34% - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 122.7mg 41% - Sodium 1350.2mg 56% - Total Carbohydrate 50.0g 17% - Dietary Fiber 3.9g 16% - Sugars 42.2g - Protein 30.9g 62%

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs.

This is a nicely balanced meal, conveniently made all in one pot, giving you one serving of veggies, starch, and 1.5 servings of meat.

http://damndelicious.net/2015/06/05/slow-cooker-honey-garlic-chicken-and-veggies/

Oven Baked Chicken made with baking mix

This recipe also works well with our Gluten-Free Baking Mix (King Arthur Flour), so feel free to substitute it 1:1 for those friends and family members eating wheat-free.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter or olive oil 
2/3 cup King Arthur Flour All-Purpose Baking Mix 
1 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 large egg whites
2 teaspoons (or to taste) hot sauce 
1 teaspoon salt
1 cut-up frying chicken (3 to 3 1/2 pounds chicken parts)

Directions

1) Preheat the oven to 425°F. Place the butter or oil in a 9" x 13" x 2" pan, and put it into the oven to warm/melt.

2) In a shallow bowl, mix together the baking mix, paprika, salt, and pepper. Set aside.

3) In a separate shallow bowl, whisk together the egg whites, hot sauce, and salt.

4) Dip each chicken piece into the egg white mixture, then roll the pieces in the baking mix blend.

5) Place the chicken, skin side down, into the hot, greased pan.

6) Bake the chicken for 35 minutes, then turn the pieces over and bake for an additional 15 minutes, or until the juices run clear when the centers of the thickest pieces are pierced.

Yield: 8 pieces chicken from one bird (2 wings, 2 thighs, 2 drumsticks, 2 breasts).

Tips from our bakers: To make baked chicken wings: Start with about 2 pounds of wings, and dip and roll them in the egg white and baking mix blend, respectively. Place the wings into the hot greased pan and bake for 15 minutes. Turn the wings, and bake for an additional 10 to 15 minutes, until theyre golden brown.

For an egg-free version, replace the egg whites with 1/2 cup buttermilk, rice milk, or water.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/oven-baked-chicken-made-with-baking-mix-recipe

Bacon Horseradish Spread

Ingredients

8-ounce package cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
2 to 3 tablespoons chopped fresh chives
1/2 teaspoon salt
pinch of ground black pepper
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
2 to 4 tablespoons horseradish, to taste; depending on how much kick you want
¼ pound bacon, cooked and chopped

Directions

1) Beat the cream cheese until smooth.

2) Stir in the sour cream, then the remaining ingredients.

3) Spoon into a bowl, and garnish with a bit of chopped cooked bacon, if desired.

4) Serve as a dip or spread for pumpernickel bread and/or crudités.

Yield: about 2 cups.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/bacon-horseradish-spread-recipe

now for some fun recipes.

ROOT BEER FLOAT MARSHMALLOWS

I was surprised to find Root Beer Concentrate at my local grocery store in the baking aisle (with the spices and extracts - insta-buy!) and marshmallows seemed just the thing to make with it. Swedish pearl sugar makes the best topping for the mallows because it gives them extra sweetness and a little sugar crunch. My taste-testers remarked that the mallows tasted "fizzy" although no carbonation was added. I think that sensation can be attributed to the airy texture of the marshmallow.

Root Beer Float Marshmallows
Yields about 2 dozen marshmallows
Adapted from Marshmallow Madness!

The root beer concentrate will yield a light brown color in these marshmallows. I used Wilton brand brown food color to give the mallows a deeper, and more authentic root beer color but this is optional.

Gelatin base

4 1/2 teaspoons unflavored powdered gelatin
1/2 cup cold water

Sugar syrup

1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup, divided
1/4 cup water
1/8 teaspoon salt

Flavoring

1/2 to 1 tablespoon root beer concentrate (such as Zatarains)
1/2 tablespoon brown gel food color
Swedish pearl sugar

Powder coating

1 1/2 cups confectioners sugar
1 cup cornstarch

Directions

Lightly coat an 8x8-inch baking pan with cooking spray.

Make the gelatin base: Whisk together the gelatin and cold water in a small bowl and allow it to stand for 5 minutes.

Make the sugar syrup: Stir together the sugar, 1/4 cup corn syrup, water and salt in a medium saucepan over high heat. Boil, stirring occasionally, until the temperature reaches 240°F.

Meanwhile, pour remaining 1/4 cup corn syrup into the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment. Microwave gelatin on high until completely melted, about 30 seconds. Pour it into the mixer bowl Set the mixer speed to low and keep it running. When the syrup reaches 240°F, slowly pour it into the mixer bowl. Increase the speed to medium and beat for 5 minutes. Increase to medium-high and beat for 5 more minutes.

Add the color and flavoring: Beat on the highest setting for 1 to 2 minutes more and beat in the root beer concentrate and brown gel food color. Pour the mixture into the prepared pan, using an offset spatula to smooth it into the corners. Cover the top of the mallow with Swedish pearl sugar. Let it set for 6 hours in a cool, dry place.

Make the powder coating: Combine the confectioners sugar and cornstarch in a large bowl.

Cut the mallows: Use a knife to loosen the marshmallow from the edges of the pan. Invert the slab onto a work surface, and then turn upright onto a powder-coating dusted work surface, so the pearl sugar is upright. Cut into 2 dozen pieces using a sharp knife. Dip the sticky edges of the marshmallows in more coating, brushing away the excess with fingers or a pastry brush.

Store the marshmallows in an air-tight container.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/07/root-beer-float-marshmallows.html

That was the kind of recipe Heidi would say  dad  they are too cheap to buy  why spend all this time making them. Which I suppose is true. I just thought it would be fun  and the marshmallows you buy arent root beer flavored.

FRIED HONEY BANANAS

Serves 1

Ingredients

1 slightly under-ripened banana, sliced
1 tablespoon honey
Cinnamon
Olive oil or coconut oil

Directions

Lightly drizzle oil in a skillet over medium heat.

Arrange banana slices in pan and cook for 1-2 minutes on each side.

Meanwhile, whisk together honey and 1 tablespoon of water.

Remove pan from heat and pour honey mixture over banana.

Allow to cool and sprinkle with cinnamon.

http://rachelschultz.com/2013/05/15/fried-honey-bananas/

Fried Banana Bites By Allfoodrecipes

Ingredients:

2-3 large organic bananas
1 tsp. baking powder
1 ½ cups whole wheat flour
1 cup organic milk
1 tbs. organic butter
2 cups sugar
Pinch of salt
Cinnamon to taste (optional)
Canola Oil

Directions

The first thing you will want to do is heat some oil to approximately 350 F. I usually use canola oil because its healthier, but peanut oil will work as well. Just try not to use oil that has a strong flavor to it. Heat enough oil to cover your fried banana dessert, about 2-2 ½ cups, depending on the size of your pan.

Next, we will work with the dry ingredients. Sift your flour into a bowl. To said flour, add the baking powder, sugar, salt, and cinnamon if you are using it. Combine it well. Now, since the dry ingredients are taken care of, it is time to show the wet ingredients some love. Make a well in the center of your dry ingredients and start adding all the wet ones. Beat it together; you will be looking for a consistency thats similar to a pancake batter, maybe just a tad thicker.

In a separate bowl, peel (obviously) and mash bananas to add to the batter. If you would like, you can also chop them, whatever you prefer, but be warned, if you choose to mash them your fried banana dessert will be smoother (again, obviously). Now, add the bananas to your batter and mix. Note: Sometimes, Ill add two eggs to this batter to make it heavier. If you wanted to do this, add about a half cup of flour to compensate. I usually leave the eggs out though, because I like how light this batter turns out without them.

To fry, grab a tablespoon and start dolloping the batter into the frying pan. Be careful not to over crowd the pan, because your oil will get cold, and your banana fritters will get all soggy and oily. Also, another thing to watch out for: Dont make your oil too hot, because then your fried bananas will burn on the outside, and not cook all the way through. They are ready to be removed once they are golden brown on all sides. I usually start with two or three in the pot, and then take them out to see if they cooked all the way through. If they did, great, if not adjust your oil accordingly.

After frying, sprinkle cinnamon sugar over them while they are still hot. Let it cool just enough to not burn you, and enjoy. They are best served warm.

http://www.allfood.recipes/fried-banana-bites/

RAINBOW CHEESECAKE Recipe by Macheesmo

A creamy delicious cheesecake with some fun colors added!

Servings16

INGREDIENTS

CRUST

2 cups finely crushed graham crackers 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 pinch salt 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened

FILLING

4 packages (8 oz each) cream cheese, room temperature 
1 1/3 cups sugar 
2 teaspoons vanilla 
1 pinch salt 
1 cup sour cream 
1 cup heavy cream 
4 large eggs 
1 each of liquid food colors (blue, yellow, green, red)

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven 350°F. Before you get started with the crust, make sure your 9 inch springform pan is water tight. Do this by carefully wrapping a few layers of foil on the outside of the pan, so water cannot get into the pan. Be careful not to rip the foil or water will get into your cake and ruin it!

2 Mix crushed crackers, 2 tablespoons sugar, the cinnamon and salt together in a bowl. Then mix in butter with your clean fingers, until crumbs are pea sized.

3 Press all of the graham cracker mixture into the prepared springform pan. Press it down firmly in the pan. Use a measuring cup for this, which makes it easy to get around the edges. You should have an even, flat crust.

4 Bake the crust for 10 minutes on a low oven rack. Remove from the oven, and cool completely before continuing. Turn oven temperature down to 325°F.

5 To make filling, cut cream cheese into pieces and add to a mixing bowl. Whip until smooth, maybe 4 minutes. Then add 1-1/3 cups sugar, and continue to beat until smooth again, another 4-5 minutes. Next, add vanilla, salt, sour cream and heavy cream; beat until smooth. Add in 1 egg at a time, beating briefly between each egg.

6 Once the mixture is well combined and very smooth, divide evenly into 6 dishes. Add food color to each dish to get the desired colors. (Red = 25 drops of red, Orange = 18 drops yellow + 6 drops red, Yellow = 18 drops yellow, Green = 18 drops green, Blue = 18 drops blue, Violet = 18 drops red + 12 drops blue)

7 Pour colored mixtures into cooled crust. Start with red filling, and slowly pour it right in the center of the crust. Continue to build the rainbow by pouring the fillings directly in the center. This will create layers so that each slice has some of each color.

8 Place cheesecake into a baking dish on oven rack, and fill baking dish with boiling water about 1 inch up the side of the springform pan.

9 Bake at 325°F in the water bath for 1 hour and 40 minutes to 1 hour 50 minutes or until set but still jiggles slightly 2 inches from the edge. If cheesecake begins to brown on top, cover loosely with foil during last 5 minutes of baking.

10 Turn off the oven, open the oven door a crack, and let the cake cool in the oven for 1 hour. The slow cooling will help it not crack.

11 Then loosely wrap the dish in foil so the foil isn't touching the top of the cake and refrigerate for at least 4 hours.

12 When ready to remove cake, run a clean narrow knife around the edge of the dish, remove the foil, unlock the spring, and carefully lift off the outer ring.

13 Serve either alone or with a cherry/raspberry sauce. It's so rich and creamy that it really doesn't need a topping.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/rainbow-cheesecake/a8f49949-91b4-438b-a615-50c5ced7165f

No-Churn Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

The ingenious CocoWhip by So Delicious is the secret ingredient that makes this sweet act of alchemy possible. Providing light, scoopable structure without any further agitation, the same results can also be achieved with good old whipped coconut cream, but starting with a ready-whipped and exceptionally stable base makes the process infinitely easier.

Ingredients

2/3 Cup Vanilla Coconut Creamer
1/3 Cup Light Agave Nectar
1 1/2 Teaspoons Vanilla Bean Paste or Extract
1 9-Ounce Package Cocowhip

Directions

In a large bowl, stir together the creamer, agave, and vanilla. Add in one small scoop of the Cocowhip, stirring to incorporate and begin to lighten the mixture. Introduce half of the remaining Cocowhip, folding it carefully into the liquid, keeping the airy structure as intact as possible. Repeat with the last portion of Cocowhip, leaving a few streaks in the mixture if need be; it's better to under-mix than over-mix.

Pour the ice cream base into a loaf pan or air-tight container and carefully move it into your freezer. Allow it to sit, undisturbed, for at least 6 hours before serving.

www.bittersweetblog.com

the above recipe is worth a try  dont you think?

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 3rd July, 2015 (by Darowil)

Not much this week again- 
*Normaedern* is now on an anti-inflammatory- still struggling at end of week. Hoping to get to meditation weekend. Tentative diagnosis of Crohns .

Mums are causing problems for *sugarsugar* and *cashmeregma* especially Cathys mother. She is not improving overall and it is looking increasingly likely that she will not be able to return home-she has another infection currently with the confusion that is accompanying them. Doctor has now prescribed another antibiotic.

*bobglory* has been MIA with a busy life including a bad back and the imminent birth of her DDs first child. She has had a very traumatic pregnancy (unrelated health issues complicated by the pregnancy). Gigi has been down with her for the last month and will be staying for a further 2 months- baby due last Saturday so any time. Gigi continues to have adventures on her scooter- DD refuses to go out with her in it! Just as well DD is still working fulltime.

*Gwens* DH second cataract Thursday- uneventful surgery.

*StellaK's* DIL (with the metastatic breast cancer) has only a few days left. Her grandson was married the other night by his mothers bed. They are staying near Stella so she is able to help them out with things like meals.

*Pacer* has returned from her well earned break and now *Bonnie* is travelling. The fire season in Bonnies state is the worst ever and the fires which have been burning for weeks are still burning- and still near enough to no rain to help. And the lack of rain means major problems for crops as well (and of course maybe Bonnie's garden if DSs dont water it).

PHOTOS
4 - *Kate* - 4th of July card
6 - *Pacer* - Zoo animals/Matthew's drawings
12 - *Cmaliza* - Afternoon tea/Bubblewrap suit (download)
14 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress and sandals
20 - *Kate * - Niece's new baby
23 - *Lurker* - Cousin Jean's guernsey
26 - *Kiwifrau* - House and garden
31 - *Darowil* - Spaetzel
37 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Rookie
49 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Betty
55 - *Lurker* - Pure Merino lace weight yarn
57 - *Kate* - Caitlin at 6 weeks
58 - *Lurker* - Princess Charlotte's christening (download)

RECIPES
12 - *Lurker* - Fruit cheeses
17 - *Kiwifrau* - Spaetzle
39 - *Budasha* - Chicken Paprika/Hungarian Gulyas
59 - *Sam* - Dinosaur cake (link)

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Baby patterns (link)
8 - *Sorlenna* - Non felted slippers (link)
25 - *Sam* - Mickey crochet booties (link)
32 - *Sorlenna* - Loopy love crochet blanket (link)
47 - *Sam* - Crochet valance for the window (link)
48 - *Swedenme* - Cabled knit cardigan/Garden lattice jumper (links)
68 - *Rookie* - Shawl patterns (links)

OTHERS
10 - *Normaedern* - The church of St. Beuno (link)
11 - *Darowil* - Jigsaws (links)
12 - *Bonnie* - Fire evacuations (link) 
14 - *Sam* - Jigsaw (link)
19 - *Flyty1n* - Tying a mosquito fly (link)
41 - *Rookie* - Water balloon filler (link)
47 - *Gwen* - The Back Nine
51 - *Bonnie* - Canadian fires (link)
53 - *Sugarsugar* - "The Dash" (link)
60 - *Sam* - Drawer planters
64 - *Rookie* - 50th anniversary of Vietnam War (link)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for yummy salads and gluten free recipes. Will try this week.
Maya and I walked 45 min. This a.m.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, I have been trying to read and get caught up.
Have the day and the weekend off. It has been an awful week. Whomever thought three young woman with no management training could order and run a huge decorating department, needs to have their head examined. One is 21, 24,30. They bicker, complain constantly to me. I have told them over and over I will not take sides, but this week one took it to far and we had a come to Jesus talk. The rest of the week has been quieter. When I was in high school, three of us tried to best friends! Someone was always mad about something. They are all talented and lovely people and I have fun and respect all three, but we need one in charge. Enough of that subject.
We were supposed to leave for the lake at noon today but some bug hit me hard. So we hope to leave in the morning. 
Happy birthday to Betty and all I missed.
Sorry to hear of the moms that are not getting better.
Loved that chunky little baby!!!! Such a cutie.
Julie, so glad you found the yarn and the books, don't feel bad. We moved a few years ago now and I am still in turmoil and can't find certain things when I want them.
Think I will use the rest of the day to keep up with you guys and read.
Really don't like snakes. Or Mice. 
Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam what a lively bunch of reciepts, thank you for all the gluten free receipts. They sound sooo yummy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my place, busy day here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, I have been trying to read and get caught up.
> Have the day and the weekend off. It has been an awful week. Whomever thought three young woman with no management training could order and run a huge decorating department, needs to have their head examined. One is 21, 24,30. They bicker, complain constantly to me. I have told them over and over I will not take sides, but this week one took it to far and we had a come to Jesus talk. The rest of the week has been quieter. When I was in high school, three of us tried to best friends! Someone was always mad about something. They are all talented and lovely people and I have fun and respect all three, but we need one in charge. Enough of that subject.
> We were supposed to leave for the lake at noon today but some bug hit me hard. So we hope to leave in the morning.
> Happy birthday to Betty and all I missed.
> ...


So much still to sort- and so much still to give away! Hard to remember it all!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much still to sort- and so much still to give away! Hard to remember it all!


I totally agree, I am still sorting. It is good to do it now and then. Because at certain times I am in a certain mood. When I first unpacked I got rid of somethings now I wished I would have kept. But that's the way it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post this- from mjs!

Getting Old.......To my
Ever--So-Young friends!

I very quietly confided to my best friend that I was
having an affair.

She turned to me and asked, 'Are you having it
catered'?

And that, my friend, is the definition of 'OLD'!

~

Just before the funeral services, the undertaker

Came up to the very
elderly widow and asked

'How old was your husband?'

'96,' she replied:
'Two years younger than me'

'So you're 98,' the undertaker commented.

She
responded, 'Hardly worth going home, is it?'

~ ~ ~

Reporters 
interviewing a 104-year-old woman:

'And what do you think is the best thing
about being 104?' the reporter 
asked.

She simply replied,

'No peer
pressure.'

~ ~ ~

I've sure gotten old!

I've had two bypass
surgeries, a hip replacement, new knees, fought prostate 
cancer and
diabetes.

I'm half blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine.

I
take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and I'm subject 
to
blackouts.

I have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation; I hardly feel
my hands 
and feet anymore.

Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92.

Have lost all
my friends. But, thank God,

I still have my Florida driver's
license.

~ ~ ~

I feel like my body has gotten totally out of
shape. So I got my doctor's 
permission to join a fitness club and start
exercising.

I decided to take an aerobics class for seniors.

I bent,
twisted, gyrated, jumped up and down, and perspired for an hour...

But, by
the time I got my leotards on,

The class was over.

~ ~ ~



An
elderly woman decided to prepare her will and told her preacher she had 
two
final requests.

First, she wanted to be cremated, and second, she wanted her
ashes scattered 
over Wal-Mart.

'Wal-Mart?' the preacher exclaimed. 'Why
Wal-Mart?'

'Then I'll be sure my daughters visit me twice a week.'

~
~ ~

My memory's not as sharp as it used to be.

Also, my memory's not
as sharp as it used to be.

~ ~ ~
Know how to prevent
sagging

Just eat till the wrinkles fill out.


~ ~ ~

It's scary
when you start making the same noises as your coffee maker.

~ ~
~

These days about half the stuff in my shopping cart says,

'For fast
relief.'

~ ~ ~

THE SENILITY PRAYER:

Grant me the senility
to forget the people I never liked anyway,

The good fortune to run into the
ones I do, and

The eyesight to tell the difference.

~ ~ ~

Now,
I think you're supposed to share this with 5 or 6, maybe 10 others. Oh 
heck,
give it to a bunch of your friends if you can remember who they are!

~ ~
~

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY:

I don't want to brag or make anyone jealous or
anything, but I can still fit 
into the socks I wore in high school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - ever since you talked about having a water balloon fight i have gotten tons of ads on water balloons of all kinds. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - ever since you talked about having a water balloon fight i have gotten tons of ads on water balloons of all kinds. --- sam


Sorry about that. There sure are a lot of different types. Seth and I look at all the different water balloons and how much fun they would be to play with.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Julie....I can more or less relate to every one of those!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the salad recipes and starting the new Tea Party, Sam. 
Thanks for the summary ladies.
I hope that your stopping the meds as your Dr suggested works well for you Sam. It may take some time for it to be out of your system. 
Still no news of my place. My son goes on holiday in a couple of weeks so unless things move pretty fast it won't be till after that that I can move! Please keep everything crossed, friends. 
Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for another great opening, Sam. Great variety of recipes. YOu should be here, it's 90 degrees but it's still muggy....no rain, though. 
I hope not taking the antidepressant makes a difference. Next week, I'll try to post some of my sister's beautiful pictures. Not feeling up to it this week.
Hugs to everyone.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting off another week Sam and for all the lovely recipes. I'm always looking for new salads and chicken recipes. Thanks also to the summary ladies, they are invaluable when you can't keep up. Sam I hope you start to feel better soon. You need to be in tip top health for the KAP!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie....I can more or less relate to every one of those!!
> Junek


Me too!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Now I know what all is in marshmallows. I never knew there was a recipe for them. At first, I thought it was for a Root Beer Float containing marshmallows and wondered why brown coloring was to be added. Goodness, I learn something new every week!!! I dare not read all the recipes right now as I haven't had dinner and I am famished. Thanks to the ladies for the summaries and to Sam who spends his knitting time finding recipes for us.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie....I can more or less relate to every one of those!!
> Junek


That made me laugh out loud!!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!! 

I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Sam for another great opening. You always outdo yourself with all the recipes. God love Avery's heart. It is good he is imaginative and doesn't need something electronic in his hands all the time to have fun.
jOY, Tim is a testament to you and your lovely family who have guided and loved him unconditionally all these years.
JEANETTE, That was a wonderful link to your brother, TOM NORRE. I so respect him for the work he is doing. I have always thought our boys who were in Viet Nam got a bad reception from America and we sent them there. So many went over as one man and came back another because of the horrors they witnessed.
MARTINA, Praying your move will be speeded up and you can get settled and beging your new life.
Norma, hope your travels have been just what you needed.
Bonnie, stay safe, hydrated, and cool traveling on a Harley.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Machriste can relate to your time trying to get ready to move. We are moving from Pa. to Florida and we are also sorting etc.We are coming along slowly, but keep pluggig ahead. Wish you well on your move. Want to thank the summary ladies. They do a great job of keeping us all up to date. Hope going off the antidepressants helps Sam. It may take a little time for your body to readjust. Thanks for all the recipes. Have copied several to try. I also misread the marshmallow recipe. Interesting idea to make root beer ones.

Wishing belated birthday greetings to everyone who had birthdays that I missed.Hope you all had special days. Wishing good health to all in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the move goes smoothly and that you don't have too much left over to get rid of. --- sam



machriste said:


> I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!!
> 
> I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all, I have been trying to read and get caught up.
> Have the day and the weekend off. It has been an awful week. Whomever thought three young woman with no management training could order and run a huge decorating department, needs to have their head examined. One is 21, 24,30. They bicker, complain constantly to me. I have told them over and over I will not take sides, but this week one took it to far and we had a come to Jesus talk. The rest of the week has been quieter. When I was in high school, three of us tried to best friends! Someone was always mad about something. They are all talented and lovely people and I have fun and respect all three, but we need one in charge. Enough of that subject.
> We were supposed to leave for the lake at noon today but some bug hit me hard. So we hope to leave in the morning.
> Happy birthday to Betty and all I missed.
> ...


Sounds like a recipe for disaster- someone always needs to be responsible for making the final decisions. It does though need to be someone who will be able to choose to go against what they once thought was the best option, that is they need to listen to what others have to say and act on it if it seems a better option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!!
> 
> I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


Don't envy you moving- what date is your moving-? Now it is soonish. Th ehassle with packing to move is that you then need to undo all the work at the other end! And try to find all the missing items, like Julies knitting books. A definate disadvantage of others helping, and yet sometimes it can't be avoided.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie....I can more or less relate to every one of those!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We are in for very cold day today- well by our standards that is. Only 12 (53). Much of the country is in for very low temperatures with the lowest temperatures for 5 years. Along withth ecold is rain- and it is a football day today. So going to be a cold and wet afternoon. Might aim to get there early and see if I can get a seat under cover.Very few of them and I will need to pay a small amount for it. 
Even forcasting the possiblity of snow in parts of the state (not here, though in the high peaks of the hills nearby)- we don't get snow in South Australia every year.

Cricket going very badly for us- to beat England we will need to score more in the last innings than has been done in an England v Australia test match. Maybe we could send our rain here over to Cardiff? That is likely to be the only way of us avoiding defeat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the salad recipes and starting the new Tea Party, Sam.
> Thanks for the summary ladies.
> I hope that your stopping the meds as your Dr suggested works well for you Sam. It may take some time for it to be out of your system.
> Still no news of my place. My son goes on holiday in a couple of weeks so unless things move pretty fast it won't be till after that that I can move! Please keep everything crossed, friends.
> Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


I had a nasty feeling such might be happening. Prayers always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!!
> 
> I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


I do hope the job proves to have been the right move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are in for very cold day today- well by our standards that is. Only 12 (53). Much of the country is in for very low temperatures with the lowest temperatures for 5 years. Along withth ecold is rain- and it is a football day today. So going to be a cold and wet afternoon. Might aim to get there early and see if I can get a seat under cover.Very few of them and I will need to pay a small amount for it.
> Even forcasting the possiblity of snow in parts of the state (not here, though in the high peaks of the hills nearby)- we don't get snow in South Australia every year.
> 
> Cricket going very badly for us- to beat England we will need to score more in the last innings than has been done in an England v Australia test match. Maybe we could send our rain here over to Cardiff? That is likely to be the only way of us avoiding defeat.


It is pretty chilly here- with snow down to once in fifty year levels.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Prayers for you all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Agree such a terrible disease. 
Condolences to all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a recipe for disaster- someone always needs to be responsible for making the final decisions. It does though need to be someone who will be able to choose to go against what they once thought was the best option, that is they need to listen to what others have to say and act on it if it seems a better option.


Totally agree. It is always interesting.
Our weather is turning hot and humid this weekend again. 
It sounds like we are all doing some sorting of one kind or another.
I need to make room for two twin beds, this will be a trick. But I don't want to get rid of them. Seems like I am always trying to sleep more than I have beds for.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Agree such a terrible disease.
> Condolences to all.


Stella, I am so sorry. There is nothing that will take away that pain. That darn cancer. My mother still says after thirteen years, she was so glad she could take care of dad right up to the last few days. My prayers to your whole family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry stella - certainly she is in a better place but that does not lessen the missing and the grief. sending all of you tons of warm healing energy. --- sam



StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. Still catching up on last week. Out for the day tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


My condolences to your family. It is always hard to say goodbye even when you know they are no longer suffering.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


My very deepest sympathies. He absolutely will not regret having taken care of her all this time. Sending hugs and prayers for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all the great recipes, so many good ones!
Thanks for the summaries ladies.

MaChristie, hope the sorting goes well, so hard tohave to get rid of things. I hope your daughters can store any extras for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


It always hard when things lie this happen. At least your son has something to look forward to with his new job starting mext month. It will be hard for him but maybe it is a perfect time for him to begin anew.
Praying for all the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Totally agree. It is always interesting.
> Our weather is turning hot and humid this weekend again.
> It sounds like we are all doing some sorting of one kind or another.
> I need to make room for two twin beds, this will be a trick. But I don't want to get rid of them. Seems like I am always trying to sleep more than I have beds for.


Isn't that the truth. When we were looking at sofas today, I asked to look at a sleeper sofa (DH was not amused) and they are not the thin mattress ones that I remember; what we saw were actually very nice. One couch opened up to a king size with a pretty thick mattress and I remarked that if we got that one, we'd be sleeping on it and our guests could have our smaller bed during their stay. Salesman commented that sleeper sofas used to give the message that guests were only welcomed for one night; now they're seen as extra comfortable sleeping capacity. When all the kids and grandkids are here, we could use room for two more. Any additions to the family will have to stay at DD and DGS's place because we'll be at capacity. They're just about 15 minutes from us so that's no problem unless she adds to her family at the same time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Stella, I am so sorry to hear of the passing of your DDIL, even tho it has been expected. My sympathy and prayers for your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Totally agree. It is always interesting.
> Our weather is turning hot and humid this weekend again.
> It sounds like we are all doing some sorting of one kind or another.
> I need to make room for two twin beds, this will be a trick. But I don't want to get rid of them. Seems like I am always trying to sleep more than I have beds for.


Spider, would it work to get a couple of air mattresses for your guests, instead of having to find room for beds you don't have room for? They have extra tall ones now, that even I could get up from. That way you would only need a small amount of closet storage space.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes. I ran thru them quickly, but just had to copy and paste a couple of them!

Ladies, thank you for the summary, great job as usual.

See you tomorrow evening.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well Sam, because of my misunderstanding that you were giving us a recipe for a Root Beer Marshmallow Float and I didn't understand why anyone would add marshmallows to one, well, guess what I did? You are right! I made a Root Beer Float and oh, it taste sooooo good.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Stella K. So very sorry about your DDIL losing her long battle. Your son made a very wise decision. May he find the much need comfort at this very sad time. May all those who loved her as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed these....put a smile on my face.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this- from mjs!
> 
> Getting Old.......To my
> Ever--So-Young friends!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sincere condolenses for this great loss. Your son must be a magnificient man and God bless him for the love and care he gave his wife.


StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer.
> 
> Dear Stella, I am so saddened to hear of your DIL death. Cancer is such an ugly disease. Condolences to the family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Golly another week! Thanks for the great start to the new week and the Summaries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hope this one works!

http://www.creativespotting.com/2015/07/45-yarn-bomb-pictures-to-see-the-creativeness-of-urban-knitting-trend/


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!!
> 
> I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


Sounds like you have a busy "vacation" ahead of you. Downsizing always involves a lot of decisions about what to keep and what to dispose of. Glad you got to meet a couple of the other house mothers, I'm sure they gave you a few tips on who's who and what's what.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We are in for very cold day today- well by our standards that is. Only 12 (53). Much of the country is in for very low temperatures with the lowest temperatures for 5 years. Along withth ecold is rain- and it is a football day today. So going to be a cold and wet afternoon. Might aim to get there early and see if I can get a seat under cover.Very few of them and I will need to pay a small amount for it.
> Even forcasting the possiblity of snow in parts of the state (not here, though in the high peaks of the hills nearby)- we don't get snow in South Australia every year.
> 
> Cricket going very badly for us- to beat England we will need to score more in the last innings than has been done in an England v Australia test match. Maybe we could send our rain here over to Cardiff? That is likely to be the only way of us avoiding defeat.


We sure are having a cold spell. Today we got to 11.1c and 4c tonight. The next four days around 12c. We were supposed to have hail today but it didnt thank goodness, just rain. Ah well it is Winter, the sooner we get it over with the better.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup: 
Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
Got 5 of the 7 shawls finished that are to be Christmas gifts to the girls in the family....only ! blocked so far,and still 3 pairs of socks to do.
Quinn is coming on in leaps and bounds no holding him back now, into all kinds of trouble(noticed in summary that Kateb has a new niece....congrats to all x)
Got my first ever flower on water lily,plant has been in the wee pond over 4 years so i am well pleased
Enjoy your weekend and hope you get the weather you wish for x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you have a busy "vacation" ahead of you. Downsizing always involves a lot of decisions about what to keep and what to dispose of. Glad you got to meet a couple of the other house mothers, I'm sure they gave you a few tips on who's who and what's what.


You can say that again, re: downsizing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Agree such a terrible disease.
> Condolences to all.


Re Stella.... from me too. HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


Lovely to have you back at the table, Agnes!
Tunisia would be for the foolhardy now!
Hope you find something really nice and warm!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


So sorry to hear you sad news. My condolences to you, your son and all your family. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoyed these....put a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too. Thanks Julie :thumbup:


Glad to lighten your day, a little, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to have you back at the table, Agnes!
> Tunisia would be for the foolhardy now!
> Hope you find something really nice and warm!


Hi Agnes, we have missed you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


Lovely to see you again Agnes. I'm glad the eye surgery went well and your vision is better. Sorry you won't get your Tunisian holiday but even if you were allowed to go would you be able to relax? Hope you can find a good alternative.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to lighten your day, a little, Cathy!


Why thank you Julie.

Mum is a bit more calmer and settled today. I guess the antibiotics must be helping a bit so far. Should have results of UTI culture Monday.
The poor thing looks so worn out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Why thank you Julie.
> 
> Mum is a bit more calmer and settled today. I guess the antibiotics must be helping a bit so far. Should have results of UTI culture Monday.
> The poor thing looks so worn out.


Her state of exhaustion would seem to be a major part of what is holding her back- so glad she is more settled!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her state of exhaustion would seem to be a major part of what is holding her back- so glad she is more settled!


She has been through so much. The original collapse and broken hip has taken a LOT out of her. And then all the other issues on top. She has been getting quite a few skin tears also. Just not good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She has been through so much. The original collapse and broken hip has taken a LOT out of her. And then all the other issues on top. She has been getting quite a few skin tears also. Just not good.


mmmm, NOT good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


I am so sorry for your loss Stella.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


Great to see you back Agnes and pleased to hear that your eye surgery went well. A pity about your holiday, but I'm sure you'll find another deal. I've not only got a new great niece since you were last on, but a new granddaughter too! That's her as my avatar and her name is Caitlin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Why thank you Julie.
> 
> Mum is a bit more calmer and settled today. I guess the antibiotics must be helping a bit so far. Should have results of UTI culture Monday.
> The poor thing looks so worn out.


That sounds like better news. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Why thank you Julie.
> 
> Mum is a bit more calmer and settled today. I guess the antibiotics must be helping a bit so far. Should have results of UTI culture Monday.
> The poor thing looks so worn out.


Sounds like the antibiotics are beginning to work. No wonder she looks so worn out, her poor body has been through so much. Gentle healing hugs to you and to her. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


Good to see you back. Glad the eyes are so much better. 
How exciting to have your first water lily.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


My and my sister's prayers for all your family, Stella. Your son's grief is normal and compounded by the fact that he did all her care and now he hasn't got that to do and with his training and the nasty disease was still not conquered. All of you take care of yourselves.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to see you back Agnes and pleased to hear that your eye surgery went well. A pity about your holiday, but I'm sure you'll find another deal. I've not only got a new great niece since you were last on, but a new granddaughter too! That's her as my avatar and her name is Caitlin.


Bonnie wee lassie congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Stella, prayers for you and family. Julie, hoping your visit to Peka Peka will go well and you and Ringo will have an enjoyable time with your friend.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

You off gallivanting then Julie? I hope you have a good time


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sugarsugar I hope there is a great improvement in your mums health with the antibiotics and that she continues to improve x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Railyn said:


> StellaK said:
> 
> 
> > My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer.
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Off to take Abby to softball - it is a gorgeous day sunny and warm, see you all later! Hugs, Paula


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

AgNes, glad yor eye surgery went well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Agnes, so good to have you back at the table. We've missed you.

81Brighteyes, nice to hear from you but wish you were around more often.

Enjoy the game time with DGs, Paula. So looking forward to seeing you and Bob soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Sam..I think I will try the slow cooker Chicken and vegetables..set it and almost forget it..except to stir..How are the Morning Glories coming mine have begun to climb..August is their time to bloom...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


Quinn is getting so big and what a handsome lad he is. What a sweetheart AmyLee is.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning from hot and humid VA Beach, another day to stay inside if possible, was in and out most of yesterday, errands etc. Projects here at home are still moving along, however very slow, must keep at it. Looking forward to tomorrow, a NO work day, for sure I could use some rest...until next time...toothless Sharon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Today was as cold as they expected but not as wet. Not a lot during the football though it was cold, but the extra layers I wore kept me warm enough.
A local camel has won the Alice Springs Camel cup! Just heard this as I finished. 4,500 people turned out to watch the race. Had no idea that we had such a thing.

And what I was going to say before I heard about the camel cup was that we won the football- won it comfortably never really looked like losing. However we should have beaten them.
And now I heading off to bed. Maybe I shouldn't- maybe I should wait until David goes so he can warm the bed up for me!
Very windy outside now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly for this time of year. Amy and Inare off to Syracuse for the day. My phone has been acting strange lately yesterday it decided to only work on speaker phone. Then only when it feels like it. 

Healing energy going out to those in need. Extra gentle hugs for those needing a bit more hugs for everyone. 

Ps I miss being able to post photos &#128544;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is chilly for this time of year. Amy and Inare off to Syracuse for the day. My phone has been acting strange lately yesterday it decided to only work on speaker phone. Then only when it feels like it.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those in need. Extra gentle hugs for those needing a bit more hugs for everyone.
> 
> Ps I miss being able to post photos 😠


Hope you enjoy your day out. We miss your photos and hope you get your phone fixed soon.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Stella,
Sending prayers of comfort to you and your family. The same thing happened with my daughter- none of the drugs were effective anymore. . I also pray that there will be a cure soon so that no one else will have to experience this heartache of loss.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, missed you. Grands are beautiful.
Stella, sad, cancer is so hard. Bless your loving son. Healing energy for family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


I'm so sorry, Stella, although we know it's a blessing that she's no long suffering. But what a loss for all of you.
God bless you and your family.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Machriste can relate to your time trying to get ready to move. We are moving from Pa. to Florida and we are also sorting etc.
> 
> It's a lot of work, isn't it. Sending you good wishes for a safe and successful move. One advantage for me is that my move is just across town.
> 
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam !Yes same here in Southern California. Not your typical July,it has been much cooler than in previous years. Good thing though with our drought and water restriction ( for our area 36%!!!!) at least for now our plants are doing okay. We are doing our best to conserve, shorter sowers, buckets in every shower to catch extra water for watering plants etc., we even got a new drip system going in our yard to eliminate the sprinklers that used more water. Thanks for the wonderful recipes!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful opening. I have been driving to Cincinnati the past two days to take care of a home there that my mother moved out of. Much damage due to a roof leak and cats tearing up flooring so more trips to come which means less time here. We own the house and need to repair it and get it on the market ASAP.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Great Recipes once again Sam. So far have copied Tuscan Portobello Stew, and the Mediterranean Cobb Salad, just added a couple of items to my shopping list as I'm off shopping this morning.
Heidi's hamburger sounds delicious, wish I had one, lol! Hope all goes well with your blood tests etc.
Thanks KateB for the summary.
Now to continue reading a few more pages while I drink my coffee.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Stella so very sorry for your family's loss of your DDIL. Prayers of comfort sent to all, especially her dear husband and children.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Stella, prayers for you and family. Julie, hoping your visit to Peka Peka will go well and you and Ringo will have an enjoyable time with your friend.


The forecast apparently is for rain the day I am to travel- but that does not seem to bother pilots on instrument rules- wind could be a problem- Paraparaumu where I will be landing has quite a short runway. But it is more convenient for Gerry to collect me, than having to go all the way in to Wellington.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


Two lovely smiley kids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> You off gallivanting then Julie? I hope you have a good time


Me and Ringo are off to the beach! Not sure how he will react to moving water! Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Me and Ringo are off to the beach! Not sure how he will react to moving water! Thanks!


What date do you go Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What date do you go Julie?


15th! Not long!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These yarnbombing exhibits are unbelievable! I wonder how long they are left up? I've only seen it in person at one yarn store in the Atlanta area and it was a bicycle outside a yarn shop.


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://www.creativespotting.com/2015/07/45-yarn-bomb-pictures-to-see-the-creativeness-of-urban-knitting-trend/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> These yarnbombing exhibits are unbelievable! I wonder how long they are left up? I've only seen it in person at one yarn store in the Atlanta area and it was a bicycle outside a yarn shop.


I would not have time or yarn! I liked the covered objects, like the motorcycle best!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr so glad your surgery has been a success. I hope you are back to your wonderful knitting now.

I'm ignorant; what was the attackin Sousse? Sorry that it has caused you to have to change your travel plans and hope you are able to arrange a good alternative.



agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr so glad your surgery has been a success. I hope you are back to your wonderful knitting now.
> 
> I'm ignorant; what was the attackin Sousse? Sorry that it has caused you to have to change your travel plans and hope you are able to arrange a good alternative.


There were 38, largely British tourists killed in a terrorist attack.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable picture of Quinn! He sure has grown a lot. Not so much a baby anymore. Very photogenic.


agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat looks great to me! If there are mistakes I sure don't see them! Love it.


agnescr said:


> Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can picture Ringo running at the water or barking at it....LOL. He may just love paddling away in the surf. I hope your visit to Peka Peka is relaxing and profitable.


Lurker 2 said:


> Me and Ringo are off to the beach! Not sure how he will react to moving water! Thanks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! How horrible! Did/do they have any idea what group is responsible? I watch the news nightly and do not recall any information on this horrible act of violence.


Lurker 2 said:


> There were 38, largely British tourists killed in a terrorist attack.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

don't know what happened....tried to add/edit comment about Quinn to say the little girl is also very cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can picture Ringo running at the water or barking at it....LOL. He may just love paddling away in the surf. I hope your visit to Peka Peka is relaxing and profitable.


Me and Ringo are off back to bed! Red Guernsey at 34 cm's I will let you all know what he does at the beach!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rest well Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! How horrible! Did/do they have any idea what group is responsible? I watch the news nightly and do not recall any information on this horrible act of violence.


There is a pretty full account on Wikipedia, Gwen, it seems it was a lone gunman with a Kalashnikov.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rest well Julie!


Thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Julie....will check it out. Again, how horrible.


Lurker 2 said:


> There is a pretty full account on Wikipedia, Gwen, it seems it was a lone gunman with a Kalashnikov.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 15th! Not long!


4 days. How exciting for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so jealous 81brighteyes - they are one of my favorite warm weather drinks - next time you will need to make the marshmallows to go with it. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> Well Sam, because of my misunderstanding that you were giving us a recipe for a Root Beer Marshmallow Float and I didn't understand why anyone would add marshmallows to one, well, guess what I did? You are right! I made a Root Beer Float and oh, it taste sooooo good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there were definitely some smoking needles involved. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope this one works!
> 
> http://www.creativespotting.com/2015/07/45-yarn-bomb-pictures-to-see-the-creativeness-of-urban-knitting-trend/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you agnes - sounds as though you have been busy. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - sending her tons of healing energy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Why thank you Julie.
> 
> Mum is a bit more calmer and settled today. I guess the antibiotics must be helping a bit so far. Should have results of UTI culture Monday.
> The poor thing looks so worn out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness he has grown - how old is he now? --- sam



agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you jonibee - i never got the morning gloiries planted - it stayed so wet and so much rain i was afraid they would drown. i will safe them for next year. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Sam..I think I will try the slow cooker Chicken and vegetables..set it and almost forget it..except to stir..How are the Morning Glories coming mine have begun to climb..August is their time to bloom...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't look very wonky to me - actually it looks pretty perfect - great color too. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 4 days. How exciting for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Julie....will check it out. Again, how horrible.


I did not read the full entry, just enough to get the gist - pretty terrifying what one assault weapon can do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there were definitely some smoking needles involved. --- sam


Sure were!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> These yarnbombing exhibits are unbelievable! I wonder how long they are left up? I've only seen it in person at one yarn store in the Atlanta area and it was a bicycle outside a yarn shop.


Here is yarnbombing at the nearest beach to me . Some ladies yarnbomb the railings right along the seafront each year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is yarnbombing at the nearest beach to me . Some ladies yarnbomb the railings right along the seafront each year


These are hilarious, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are hilarious, Sonja!


They are good fun to see all along the railings right along the sea front which is a good walk and each year they choose a topic and the knitted items are really of good workmanship the beach is the one that was used in the film Atonement and that's when I first saw the yarnbombing. Saltburn sea front which is a little bit further away also gets yarnbombed
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are good fun to see all along the railings right along the sea front which is a good walk and each year they choose a topic and the knitted items are really of good workmanship the beach is the one that was used in the film Atonement and that's when I first saw the yarnbombing. Saltburn sea front which is a little bit further away also gets yarnbombed
> Sonja


 :thumbup: They really are fun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is yarnbombing at the nearest beach to me . Some ladies yarnbomb the railings right along the seafront each year


They look great!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


So glad to have you back with us. I hope your eyes are much better now. Always pretty scary when the eyes start to fail us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


So sorry to hear of a lost loved one, but the suffering for her is over. So glad your son could do so much for her. I am sure she had the best care possible and she felt the love until the very end. Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


AmyLee and Quinn are adorable. Quinn has grown so much since you were last on here. I know you are enjoying him.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> AmyLee and Quinn are adorable. Quinn has grown so much since you were last on here. I know you are enjoying him.


They are so cute and he has grown up so fast.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyone must be really busy today.
Weather here is strange, hung the sheets out on the line, looked like rain and dragged them all back in. Just gave up. Knitting and just doing nothing now. They are saying storms tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Everyone must be really busy today.
> Weather here is strange, hung the sheets out on the line, looked like rain and dragged them all back in. Just gave up. Knitting and just doing nothing now. They are saying storms tonight.


Here in northern England we have been having beautiful sunny days last week was lovely weather but it was very hot even at night this week it's just right we are having some rain but it's coming at just the right time late evening and over night hopefully it will continue


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love the yarn bombing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here in northern England we have been having beautiful sunny days last week was lovely weather but it was very hot even at night this week it's just right we are having some rain but it's coming at just the right time late evening and over night hopefully it will continue


Lovely weather down here too, but boy do we need some rain. My garden is like concrete. We may get a little tonight or tomorrow morning but I'm sure it won't be much. We could do with a steady rain for several days to do any good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of creative knitting - wonder if they have time to knit anything else. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is yarnbombing at the nearest beach to me . Some ladies yarnbomb the railings right along the seafront each year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lovely weather down here too, but boy do we need some rain. My garden is like concrete. We may get a little tonight or tomorrow morning but I'm sure it won't be much. We could do with a steady rain for several days to do any good.


We have been lucky this week someone kindly turns the rain taps on mid evening time just right to cool down and the plants are all getting watered to . My Budlea bushes are stood upright again but not many flowers on them this year wonder if that's why I haven't saw any butterflies either this year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of creative knitting - wonder if they have time to knit anything else. --- sam


Lots of them are really to good to be just left outside . There are 2 beautiful sailor dolls about 30"tall lots of work gone into them and the mermaids are gorgous I would want to keep them


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hugs to you and your family at this time, My sister is slowly putting 1 foot in front of the other and slowly regaining her own focus in life 2 years after lossing her husband.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


Cute!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Stella, you are right, cancer is a nasty disease. Please accept my deepest sympathies for yourself and your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Sincerest condolences to your son and his family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs to you and your family at this time, My sister is slowly putting 1 foot in front of the other and slowly regaining her own focus in life 2 years after lossing her husband.


Is this the sister who just moved back to the house you were in? Are you now in your new little home? How is everyone settling in to their new homes? I am glad you will have some space to yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, another wonderful week of recipes. Bacon cups sound great but the mess not so much. I'm afraid I won't be doing that any time soon. Nice salad recipes though and the popcorn sounds yummy. Have you had your thyroid checked? I was talking to a friend today and her friend is constantly tired and sleepy. Her problem is with her thyroid.

Darowil - thanks again for the summary.

Julie - love "getting old".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope you enjoy your day out. We miss your photos and hope you get your phone fixed soon.


Thank you had a wonderful time. A much needed day away. Next time we decide to go we will not shop for vegetables. We did find a new source for gluten free breads and such. 👍👍😋😋😍😍 for times when we don't want to make it ourselves. We even found some yummy bacon on a stick, to snack on. Just thick bacon on a skewer and cooked 👍👍👍👍 the fresh veggie prices were mch better than were I am at well worth the drive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> This was Quinn on Tuesday with AmyLee,she gets her phone out and tells him to "say cheese" ,


Nice picture of the two of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pan Am games are taking place here. Last I heard, Canada had won 4 gold medals. Way to go Canada!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, your heat is here, you can have some of it back if you want, I'm sure next week all the people around here would willingly send you some. 
I haven't had a chance to even look at the recipes this week yet. David got home about an hour or so ago, he had a rough week, the truck decided to blow a seal so he managed to limp it back here from Lexington, Kentucky though so the boss is happy. David is more than ready for vacation, we are headed to Yellowstone on Monday morning early, very early. lol It is supposed to be in the 60's for highs and in the high 30's and 40's for the lows at night, I'm taking extra bedding and polar fleece pjs. I'm planning better this year.  
I hope that everyone is doing well, Julie, when are you heading off on your and Ringos grand adventure? If it's before I get back, have a great time. 
Okay, time to get caught up, thank you ladies very very much for the summaries, they are a life saver.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


I think you did very well for your first hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The forecast apparently is for rain the day I am to travel- but that does not seem to bother pilots on instrument rules- wind could be a problem- Paraparaumu where I will be landing has quite a short runway. But it is more convenient for Gerry to collect me, than having to go all the way in to Wellington.


I know you've been looking forward to this trip and I really hope that you have a wonderful time. You certainly deserve some "me" time. And I hope that Ringo enjoys his vacation too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are hilarious, Sonja!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the salad recipes and starting the new Tea Party, Sam.
> Thanks for the summary ladies.
> I hope that your stopping the meds as your Dr suggested works well for you Sam. It may take some time for it to be out of your system.
> Still no news of my place. My son goes on holiday in a couple of weeks so unless things move pretty fast it won't be till after that that I can move! Please keep everything crossed, friends.
> Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


Fingers, toes, and shoe laces all crossed for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sam, another wonderful week of recipes. Bacon cups sound great but the mess not so much. I'm afraid I won't be doing that any time soon. Nice salad recipes though and the popcorn sounds yummy. Have you had your thyroid checked? I was talking to a friend today and her friend is constantly tired and sleepy. Her problem is with her thyroid.
> 
> Darowil - thanks again for the summary.
> 
> Julie - love "getting old".


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, your heat is here, you can have some of it back if you want, I'm sure next week all the people around here would willingly send you some.
> I haven't had a chance to even look at the recipes this week yet. David got home about an hour or so ago, he had a rough week, the truck decided to blow a seal so he managed to limp it back here from Lexington, Kentucky though so the boss is happy. David is more than ready for vacation, we are headed to Yellowstone on Monday morning early, very early. lol It is supposed to be in the 60's for highs and in the high 30's and 40's for the lows at night, I'm taking extra bedding and polar fleece pjs. I'm planning better this year.
> I hope that everyone is doing well, Julie, when are you heading off on your and Ringos grand adventure? If it's before I get back, have a great time.
> Okay, time to get caught up, thank you ladies very very much for the summaries, they are a life saver.


In a couple of days- but I won't be back until close to August. I presume I will be able to be online though, from time to time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people. 

I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know you've been looking forward to this trip and I really hope that you have a wonderful time. You certainly deserve some "me" time. And I hope that Ringo enjoys his vacation too.


Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


That will be so wonderful. What a thoughtful lady.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More pictures from vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will be so wonderful. What a thoughtful lady.


She is a really neat person!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute!


Swedenme said:


> Here is yarnbombing at the nearest beach to me . Some ladies yarnbomb the railings right along the seafront each year


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all your knitting....especially liked the first cloth. Matthew's bird is amazing; the background is perfect too. I am blown away by Sydney. I so look for3ward to framing it and finding a special place for it in the house.


pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all your knitting....especially liked the first cloth. Matthew's bird is amazing; the background is perfect too. I am blown away by Sydney. I so look for3ward to framing it and finding a special place for it in the house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Make sure you scroll back through all the pictures as I was just starting to post many of our pictures as you were commenting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GREAT group of pictures; gave a nice feel to your vacation. Matthew and his dad look alike from behind; what about from the front? The sunrise was amazing. Your MIL looks like such a warm and loving person.


pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went back and scrolled again. The butterfly picture is great. Can't wait to see Matthew's interpretation of it.


pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love all your knitting....especially liked the first cloth. Matthew's bird is amazing; the background is perfect too. I am blown away by Sydney. I so look for3ward to framing it and finding a special place for it in the house.


Sydney drawing should be main focus this week as the bird is almost completed now. Have you shown your DD and DH how it is coming along?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I have and they are both amazed at the detail and how Matthew has captured Sydney.


pacer said:


> Sydney drawing should be main focus this week as the bird is almost completed now. Have you shown your DD and DH how it is coming along?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> GREAT group of pictures; gave a nice feel to your vacation. Matthew and his dad look alike from behind; what about from the front? The sunrise was amazing. Your MIL looks like such a warm and loving person.


Matthew and DH both sport mustache and beard. DH has a lot of grey in his and Matthew doesn't have any of that distinguished color yet. Matthew is bigger than DH. MIL is a very loving person. I enjoyed my visit with her and DFIL. He didn't go to Pilger, NE with us since we had gone to the cousins the day before. He has heart problems so we try to not have him overdue it. Cousins live about 1 1/2 hours away so quite a bit of driving on Monday and then we drove another 2 hours one way to get to Pilger. On Wednesday we drove home so lots of car time for our family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I have and they are both amazed at the detail and how Matthew has captured Sydney.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I will let Matthew know.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, enjoyed pics. Love Matthew's bird and Sydney.
jogged 20 min. with Maya and Pat and her golden Rnady this a.m.
Had lunch with a woman I sponsored 25 years ago. She was i town to visit family.
She and Ed are still happily married. We've been to their home in Grass Valley. That is very close to where my son John has put an offer on a home.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, your heat is here, you can have some of it back if you want, I'm sure next week all the people around here would willingly send you some.
> I haven't had a chance to even look at the recipes this week yet. David got home about an hour or so ago, he had a rough week, the truck decided to blow a seal so he managed to limp it back here from Lexington, Kentucky though so the boss is happy. David is more than ready for vacation, we are headed to Yellowstone on Monday morning early, very early. lol It is supposed to be in the 60's for highs and in the high 30's and 40's for the lows at night, I'm taking extra bedding and polar fleece pjs. I'm planning better this year.
> I hope that everyone is doing well, Julie, when are you heading off on your and Ringos grand adventure? If it's before I get back, have a great time.
> Okay, time to get caught up, thank you ladies very very much for the summaries, they are a life saver.


As you visit Yellowstone, be sure to go to the visitor's center and ask for approximate times that some of the geysers will be erupting. I am hoping you can see a Grand and that you can drive out and see a Great Fountain erupt..esp. if it should erupt at sunset. It is a large, lacy cinter bed, a whitish grey, and is absolutely beautiful. Have a wonderful trip. Yellowstone is one of my very favorite places to be. And, of course, you should get to see Old Faithful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wonderful pictures, and how neat to see Matthew's pictures "come alive", what talent both of you have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, good to hear from you. You have beautiful grandchildren. Quinn is sure growing quickly. I hope you will post pictures of the shawls when you get them blocked.
I hope you can get another vacation planned, so scary what happened a few months ago.I wouldn't want to go there.

Pacer, great pictures, Matthews drawings get better with each one.great dishcloths, all so pretty.

We got home this afternoon, I've got the last of the clothes in the washer & weeded some of the garden. Crazy how quickly the weeds manage to grow. I had beautiful delphiniums beside my house, they must have been 8 feet tall, while I was away the wind totally wrecked them, they were just beginning to look really good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am on thyroid medicine but will talk to dr b when i see him in a month, --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, another wonderful week of recipes. Bacon cups sound great but the mess not so much. I'm afraid I won't be doing that any time soon. Nice salad recipes though and the popcorn sounds yummy. Have you had your thyroid checked? I was talking to a friend today and her friend is constantly tired and sleepy. Her problem is with her thyroid.
> 
> Darowil - thanks again for the summary.
> 
> Julie - love "getting old".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - matthew gets better and better - will be interesting to see what he draws during the kop. the hot pink dishcloth - the one after the bunny - couldn't decide what the pattern was. --- sam



pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely thing to do - well deserved. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cousins look like mischief on two legs - very cute though with their tow heads. --- sam



pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely thing to do - well deserved. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam!


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


Great pics, Pacer. I have a good friend in Omaha and love visiting her.

Bon Voyage, Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, my opinion is if we are having such low temperatures (for us anyway) as 1.2c overnight :shock: and only 11c during the day, which is what was last night and today...... then I think it may as well snow instead of rain.... at least it would look pretty. Sorry Margaret by I HATE Winter. :roll: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 15th! Not long!


Oh gosh, only a couple of days to go. Wow, have a wonderful time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, only a couple of days to go. Wow, have a wonderful time.


Thanks, a lot still to be done, before we go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Great pics, Pacer. I have a good friend in Omaha and love visiting her.
> 
> Bon Voyage, Julie.


Thanks, so much- and happy sorting for your move!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, my opinion is if we are having such low temperatures (for us anyway) as 1.2c overnight :shock: and only 11c during the day, which is what was last night and today...... then I think it may as well snow instead of rain.... at least it would look pretty. Sorry Margaret by I HATE Winter. :roll: LOL


Well I would prefer to sit outside in the cold to watch football than the heat for the cricket! Mind you not so good yesterday if it really had been as wet as expected. Mid range tempertaures are best but choose between our cold and heat our cold anyway! Think we will need to agree to disagree. But I could just put on extra layers to keep warm but couldn't take them off in summer- and indeed need to keep well covered to prevent sunburn. I was rugged up enough to be comfortable yesterday.

I thought I had a free afternoon today but David got me to start putting all my passwords into one program. Have a complicated password to get in and then it will load all the others when they are needed. Suggestion was made to pick a sentence and just use the first letters of each word with some punctuation as well for the initial password and then the others can be any mix as no need to remember them.
When David gets back from church he will try to link it to my phone and iPad as well. 
He ahs been using ot for a number of months now and says it is really good- now for me to see if I like it as much.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness he has grown - how old is he now? --- sam


He will be 2 on 31 October Sam,never stops, runs every where


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


Matthews drawings are fantastic as ever and the dishcloths look great :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Matthews drawings are fantastic as ever and the dishcloths look great :thumbup:


They are, and they do! Sorry Pacer- I was so tired earlier I did not comment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> He will be 2 on 31 October Sam,never stops, runs every where


Hello Agnes nice to see you back . Loved the pictures . Is the girl one of your grand children to .I bet Quinn keeps you all fit then with him running everywhere and you all trying to keep up. I love babies but I really like when they get to 2and over . They are so fun 😄
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


A very productive vacation for both you and Matthew. Matthew's pictures are coming along nicely. I find it fascinating that he can work on two different pictures at the same time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


I'm reading backwards just come to your pictures Mary and Mathews drawings 
Really like your drawings Mathew you put so much detail into them . I look forward to seeing the posts showing the progression of each one . Sidney looks great but I really like the bird 
Mary you have been busy even on vacation . I would love to be able to knit while in the car but I can't even read as I get motion sickness plus the steering wheel gets in the way ( joke ) 😜
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


Thank you for sharing your holiday with us Pacer. Lovely pictures of somewhere I will probably never get to see. Glad they are getting rebuilt after the tornado and glad you had a good time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are hilarious, Sonja!


 :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Agnes nice to see you back . Loved the pictures . Is the girl one of your grand children to .I bet Quinn keeps you all fit then with him running everywhere and you all trying to keep up. I love babies but I really like when they get to 2and over . They are so fun 😄
> Sonja


Sonja AmyLee is our youngest GD and and is 11, Quinn is our only GGS. Quinn is one of the happiest wee ones I have ever known,he is happy and chatty all day long,if he is quiet or crying he is ill


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thank you for sharing your holiday with us Pacer. Lovely pictures of somewhere I will probably never get to see. Glad they are getting rebuilt after the tornado and glad you had a good time.


Ditto............. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sonja AmyLee is our youngest GD and and is 11, Quinn is our only GGS. Quinn is one of the happiest wee ones I have ever known,he is happy and chatty all day long,if he is quiet or crying he is ill


They are both gorgeous. I cant believe how much he has grown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm reading backwards just come to your pictures Mary and Mathews drawings
> Really like your drawings Mathew you put so much detail into them . I look forward to seeing the posts showing the progression of each one . Sidney looks great but I really like the bird
> Mary you have been busy even on vacation . I would love to be able to knit while in the car but I can't even read as I get motion sickness plus the steering wheel gets in the way ( joke ) 😜
> Sonja


If you can move the steering wheel I find it is easier to knit than to read- if you have something simple it doesn't need much looking down unlike a book.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I want a rootbeer marshmallow right now!!!
> 
> I'm typing on a keyboard that has a green dot on it--that means it's headed for the new place. Met with my moving person today to look at her floor plans for how my stuff will fit in the new rooms. It's going to be stuffed! Had lunch with two of the other housemothers and then spent the rest of the day running errands. It feels like I'm sorting and discarding (or packing bags for a charity) 24 hours a day. I try to tackle one area after work, and then I'm thinking about how much I have left to do for a good part of the night. I bought a NuWave Induction Cooktop today, so I can do a little cooking in my kitchen-less rooms. I also bought a shoe holder that hangs in the closet and holds ten pairs of shoes--that means I'm going to try to get rid of the rest! I'm on "vacation" for the next two weeks to get this move done. This wonderful tea party is a pleasure in my day! Thank you Sam for your fine hosting and thanks to all you who come to the tea party and share you ups an down with us all.


 Hope everything goes smoothly on your moving day 
Glad you seem to have made new friends too . What a wonderful adventure you are embarking on . I hope it's a lovely new episode of your life and that you are very happy working there and living there 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja AmyLee is our youngest GD and and is 11, Quinn is our only GGS. Quinn is one of the happiest wee ones I have ever known,he is happy and chatty all day long,if he is quiet or crying he is ill


You can tell in the pictures that he is one happy little chappie. Sounds like you have a lovely family Agnes 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here in northern England we have been having beautiful sunny days last week was lovely weather but it was very hot even at night this week it's just right we are having some rain but it's coming at just the right time late evening and over night hopefully it will continue


You are lucky, our weather has not been great at all. Last night it was so cold I put the heating on! Today is very overcast and it will probably rain again soon :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You are lucky, our weather has not been great at all. Last night it was so cold I put the heating on! Today is very overcast and it will probably rain again soon :thumbdown:


I'm sorry you are not having nice weather . I hate when it's miserable weather in the summer it just makes it feel like a very long autumn /winter . I don't suppose you want to hear that it rained again last night and is now a beautiful sunny day again down here 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry you are not having nice weather . I hate when it's miserable weather in the summer it just makes it feel like a very long autumn /winter . I don't suppose you want to hear that it rained again last night and is now a beautiful sunny day again down here
> Sonja


No I don't! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, enjoy your much needed holiday. Thank you for the pictures, Pacer. Your knitting is excellent and Matthew's drawings are going from strength to strength. I am in awe of his talent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, enjoy your much needed holiday. Thank you for the pictures, Pacer. Your knitting is excellent and Matthew's drawings are going from strength to strength. I am in awe of his talent.


Thank you Martina- wishing you all the necessary strength of mind needed as you wait out this awful time of not knowing where or when you can settle into your own house again.
Matthew's drawing is working out fantastically- wish I were half as good a draughtsman!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> lovely - matthew gets better and better - will be interesting to see what he draws during the kop. the hot pink dishcloth - the one after the bunny - couldn't decide what the pattern was. --- sam


I believe that one is a caterpillar.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ma christie, I hope your move and your new job go well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> the cousins look like mischief on two legs - very cute though with their tow heads. --- sam


They are non-stop mischief, but many 2 year old children are. It is in their upbringing as to how wonderful they will be when they become adults. Mine were a handful at that young age so I invested a lot of time into teaching them to be polite and kind. Good thing we didn't have all the electronics that are in the world today. Some parents are so distracted with all their electronic devices and children still want the parent's attention just like previous generations.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

MaChriste...Best wishes with your move. Downsizing is never easy, but the reward of so many wonderfully inspired young ladies in your life will be fun as well. Of course there will be some drama control as well. Maybe some future knitters will come out of this experience as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Martina- wishing you all the necessary strength of mind needed as you wait out this awful time of not knowing where or when you can settle into your own house again.
> Matthew's drawing is working out fantastically- wish I were half as good a draughtsman!


It is always exciting for me to see the talent growing in Matthew. Can you believe that all of these drawings that you see are being done with a mechanical pencil. Just using a 2B lead. I am hoping the art instructor will get him to use a few other leads to get more dimension so we are working on finding a way to make that happen. He dislikes carrying a pencil sharpener and dealing with the shavings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope you have a great vacation, it will be so nice for you to get away after all the trials of the last few months.

Ma Christie, what exactly does a house mother do? We don't have places like that here.

Kate, I can't believe you are having such cold weather. It has been 30+C/83F for days, last night the house was still 28C/80F at 11 when I went to go to bed, even though we had a big fan in the patio door blowing cooler air in. The house got so hot closed up while we were away.

We drove in thick smoke from McBride,BC through Jasper ( there was a small fire started by idiots just outside the Jasper townsite) until we were 2 hrs from home when the wind from the south got very strong & blew it back north. We ran into it again a couple miles from home but not as bad. My eyes were burning it was so thick. My son was to Meadow Lake yesterday, about an our north & he said it was unbelievable there. They now think the fires may not be completely extinguished until the snow covers it. I hope they can soon get better control, there are 14,000 people evacuated & they must be getting sick of being away from their lives.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Ma christie, I hope your move and your new job go well.


Thank you, Martina and Pacer. And Martina, I hope your move comes soon!!

Bonnie, a House Mother, now called a Facility Director, mostly manages the house. It's a large residence that houses 32 young women. It entails managing staff (chef, 1.5 house- keepers, and maintenance,) working with vendors and repair people, hostessing house events (homecoming, parent's weekend, Dad's day) and generally being accessible to the girls. Some house mothers choose to less accessible than others. It does not include disciplinary actions. There are House officers who handle those situations. Of course, I would be handling any emergency situations. My experience as an assistant living administrator has given me good experience for this, just with a different age group. The main requirement is that I am there overnight when the girls are there The University of Minnesota is a very large university--probably around 30,000 students. I believe there are about 10 sororities on campus. Kappa Alpha Theta has about 80 members, 32 of which live in the house. The house mothers seem to have quite a close community and support system.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is always exciting for me to see the talent growing in Matthew. Can you believe that all of these drawings that you see are being done with a mechanical pencil. Just using a 2B lead. I am hoping the art instructor will get him to use a few other leads to get more dimension so we are working on finding a way to make that happen. He dislikes carrying a pencil sharpener and dealing with the shavings.


It's amazing they are done with just a pencil. He has such patience to do the detail. Does he now have quite a few places to sell his lovely cards?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you have a great vacation, it will be so nice for you to get away after all the trials of the last few months.
> 
> Ma Christie, what exactly does a house mother do? We don't have places like that here.
> 
> ...


We were like that last week , it was 24 c at midnight that's warmer than we usually have during the day and it was hitting 30ies c during the days . This week has been ideal lovely sunny warm weather and cooler at nights because it's been raining each evening and middle of night so everything is getting watered too . Perfect 
Sorry to hear the fires are still burning Bonnie . It must be a real worry for everyone . There are always some idiots ready to do stupid things. I hope they get caught and suitably punished . 
So how are the crops doing ? and did your flowers survive ? 
And did you have a lovely vacation ? Was the town you were going to see as good as you thought ? Is that too many questions maybe I'm watching to many detective programmes 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just catching up. Will TTYL. Peace & love to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The crop situation is looking prety grim, pastures are turning brown, my DH says we should now pray for a very big hail storm, then we will get crop insurance to cover the cost of seeding without the expense of combining.

They boys did a good job keeping things watered & most of the flowers look pretty good except I had delphiniums by my back door about 8 feet tall that were just starting to bloom, I had a rope around them about 3.5 feet high but a big wind broke them all off just above the rope, I guess next year I will have to find a way to tie them higher.

Barkerville was very interesting, I will get my photos transferred later & post some pictures. What a huge site, they had people dressed in period costumes who acted like they belonged there. I couodn't get DH to do the "shows" but they had a 1/2 hr lesson at the school, a church service, a demonstration of running a sluice( running water over the gravel to separate the gold) a Chinese school lesson, & there was a trial at the courthouse( the only building we didnt see as it was a kilometer up hill & my DHs bad ankle couldn't walk there. The site probably covered 8-10 city blocks & you could go into alot of the buildings. The last permanent resident lived there until 1978 when he died in a log cabin about the size of my livingroom
All in all our holiday was great, I'm very tanned/burned from the wind & I have a square backside from sitting so long. I think we travelled about 4500km, most of which we haven't seen before. I know one thing, I sure wouldn't want to live in Prince Rupert, lovely place but so far from everywhere, 750km to Prince George which is a good sized place but another 750 km to Edmonton or 16 hours &$500( for a Harley, more for a car & not sure how much /person) by ferry to the north tip of Vancouver Island, then 400km to Nanaimo, the nearest big place. Talk about isolation & you all thought I lived in the sticks, lol.

.


Swedenme said:


> We were like that last week , it was 24 c at midnight that's warmer than we usually have during the day and it was hitting 30ies c during the days . This week has been ideal lovely sunny warm weather and cooler at nights because it's been raining each evening and middle of night so everything is getting watered too . Perfect
> Sorry to hear the fires are still burning Bonnie . It must be a real worry for everyone . There are always some idiots ready to do stupid things. I hope they get caught and suitably punished .
> So how are the crops doing ? and did your flowers survive ?
> And did you have a lovely vacation ? Was the town you were going to see as good as you thought ? Is that too many questions maybe I'm watching to many detective programmes 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Martina and Pacer. And Martina, I hope your move comes soon!!
> 
> Bonnie, a House Mother, now called a Facility Director, mostly manages the house. It's a large residence that houses 32 young women. It entails managing staff (chef, 1.5 house- keepers, and maintenance,) working with vendors and repair people, hostessing house events (homecoming, parent's weekend, Dad's day) and generally being accessible to the girls. Some house mothers choose to less accessible than others. It does not include disciplinary actions. There are House officers who handle those situations. Of course, I would be handling any emergency situations. My experience as an assistant living administrator has given me good experience for this, just with a different age group. The main requirement is that I am there overnight when the girls are there The University of Minnesota is a very large university--probably around 30,000 students. I believe there are about 10 sororities on campus. Kappa Alpha Theta has about 80 members, 32 of which live in the house. The house mothers seem to have quite a close community and support system.


 Has America done the same as over here gave a new name to everything from the paper boy ( Media distribution officer ) to the window cleaner ( transparency enhancement facilitator ) and then there is me I was classed as a housewife now that I had to retire but the powers that be have changed that to domestic technician .is it just me or does that sound like they have gone back to the 50ies ? I wonder how much it cost to come up with all 
these fancy new job titles that nobody uses . 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I was looking at pictures on the forum & came across a link to this designer, she has lots of cute baby things & some are free, thought you mit like to see the free ones.

http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/free-patterns-15?page=1

I'm having trouble getting moving this morning, time to get off here & get the laundry folded & the house tidied up. Already too hot to get outside


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I was looking at pictures on the forum & came across a link to this designer, she has lots of cute baby things & some are free, thought you mit like to see the free ones.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/free-patterns-15?page=1
> 
> I'm having trouble getting moving this morning, time to get off here & get the laundry folded & the house tidied up. Already too hot to get outside


Thank you Bonnie I've downloaded the ones I didn't have going to save them for another time as I'm thinking of knitting something else instead of baby clothes for a while 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's amazing they are done with just a pencil. He has such patience to do the detail. Does he now have quite a few places to sell his lovely cards?


He has a few ways of selling his cards, but we need to investigate other options as well. The people at KAP will once again have the opportunity to see Matthew draw during the weekend. Even Sam's grandsons enjoy watching Matthew draw.

That is so sad to think that the fires will burn until the snow falls. I know that Dawn and Rookie would love to send some of their rain your way. The fields are so flooded in northern Ohio and Illinois and more rain is expected.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


Matthew's drawings just get better and better. And what a lot of knitting you did.! They all look great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


How nice of Gerry to organize a birthday bash for you. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. Hopefully Ringo won't embarrass you. He'll probably make very nice friends with the locals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


Lovely pictures, Pacer.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Stella, I'm so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking!! I'm sure your son will never regret caring for her. His grief may be profound now but he won't have regret to add to it. My prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Nittergma, are you also getting flooded with rain in your area? Seems the east is keeping all the wet stuff, lol.

Sonja, what are you making these days if not baby things?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, enjoy your birthday bash.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Stella, I'm so sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking!! I'm sure your son will never regret caring for her. His grief may be profound now but he won't have regret to add to it. My prayers are with you and your son.


So true, when my mom & step-dad were sick, I spent all my free time with them, something I will never regret. 
My youngest son was very close to my FIL, at 11 yrs old he insisted on sitting with grandpa for the last 18 hrs of his life. He was very upset when he said to his aunt, " Grandpa is gone", she grabbed him & threw him out of the room & slammed the door in his face. My DH & I had gone across the street to his uncles place for something to eat, my DS came in just fuming at the stupidity of his aunt. To this day he won't speak to the witch!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Nittergma, are you also getting flooded with rain in your area? Seems the east is keeping all the wet stuff, lol.
> 
> Sonja, what are you making these days if not baby things?


Ive just finished a grey and white little set , but I just haven't got the heart to start a new set just now so I'm trying to knit a doily don't ask me why because I don't know what I will do with it If I do manage to make one . If it was a movie scene I think I would be on take 10 by now as I can't get past the start


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just like bentley - wish they could share their energy. --- sam



agnescr said:


> He will be 2 on 31 October Sam,never stops, runs every where


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is always exciting for me to see the talent growing in Matthew. Can you believe that all of these drawings that you see are being done with a mechanical pencil. Just using a 2B lead. I am hoping the art instructor will get him to use a few other leads to get more dimension so we are working on finding a way to make that happen. He dislikes carrying a pencil sharpener and dealing with the shavings.


I can believe that- but agree using different leads can add dimension.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you have a great vacation, it will be so nice for you to get away after all the trials of the last few months.
> 
> Ma Christie, what exactly does a house mother do? We don't have places like that here.
> 
> ...


How very disruptive the fires are being, let alone dangerous. 
I must start getting the packing underway, and thanks Bonnie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the window washer. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Has America done the same as over here gave a new name to everything from the paper boy ( Media distribution officer ) to the window cleaner ( transparency enhancement facilitator ) and then there is me I was classed as a housewife now that I had to retire but the powers that be have changed that to domestic technician .is it just me or does that sound like they have gone back to the 50ies ? I wonder how much it cost to come up with all
> these fancy new job titles that nobody uses .
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How nice of Gerry to organize a birthday bash for you. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. Hopefully Ringo won't embarrass you. He'll probably make very nice friends with the locals.


His track record so far is not good, though, Liz! I am also to make a special Chinese dish with pork, omelet and beetroot that she remembers me making- hope I can get it right! I suspect I may make the occasional loaf of bread, definitely making my scalloped potatoes- I will take my mandolin. Beyond that Gerry will do most of the cooking is the plan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, enjoy your birthday bash.


Thank you Joy- still a week to go!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would change the "w" to a "b". --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, when my mom & step-dad were sick, I spent all my free time with them, something I will never regret.
> My youngest son was very close to my FIL, at 11 yrs old he insisted on sitting with grandpa for the last 18 hrs of his life. He was very upset when he said to his aunt, " Grandpa is gone", she grabbed him & threw him out of the room & slammed the door in his face. My DH & I had gone across the street to his uncles place for something to eat, my DS came in just fuming at the stupidity of his aunt. To this day he won't speak to the witch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a cold 70° - i have long cotton pants on and a flannel shirt and i am comfortable - i think it is the damp that makes it feel so cool. rain last night and during the day today and more on the way. bonnie - our farmers are facing the same thing but with totally different reasons. you had too little and we had too much rain. fields are just laying under water - the ditches are full.

avery has one more game to play today and then we are done with baseball for the season. his game has been postponed two hours - rain of course - will see if they have it at all. if the field is too wet they won't play on it.

sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you, Martina and Pacer. And Martina, I hope your move comes soon!!
> 
> Bonnie, a House Mother, now called a Facility Director, mostly manages the house. It's a large residence that houses 32 young women. It entails managing staff (chef, 1.5 house- keepers, and maintenance,) working with vendors and repair people, hostessing house events (homecoming, parent's weekend, Dad's day) and generally being accessible to the girls. Some house mothers choose to less accessible than others. It does not include disciplinary actions. There are House officers who handle those situations. Of course, I would be handling any emergency situations. My experience as an assistant living administrator has given me good experience for this, just with a different age group. The main requirement is that I am there overnight when the girls are there The University of Minnesota is a very large university--probably around 30,000 students. I believe there are about 10 sororities on campus. Kappa Alpha Theta has about 80 members, 32 of which live in the house. The house mothers seem to have quite a close community and support system.


Sounds like it's going to be a very interesting job for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just finished a grey and white little set , but I just haven't got the heart to start a new set just now so I'm trying to knit a doily don't ask me why because I don't know what I will do with it If I do manage to make one . If it was a movie scene I think I would be on take 10 by now as I can't get past the start


Sometimes you just "have" to make it to see if you can. I recently made a crocheted basket by crocheting over clothesline rope. My DH said why are you making that, I just said to see if I could :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i would change the "w" to a "b". --- sam


Yes but I was trying to be polite. You would have to meet her to get the full extent, & it might even be an insult to female dogs :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a very interesting job for you.


 :thumbup: re Ma Christies new job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes but I was trying to be polite. You would have to meet her to get the full extent, & it might even be an insult to female dogs :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes you just "have" to make it to see if you can. I recently made a crocheted basket by crocheting over clothesline rope. My DH said why are you making that, I just said to see if I could :lol:


That's exactly right Bonnie I just saw this site that had doilies on and thought why not . I think I have a pattern similar to that basket might have to look that up and try that too😄
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got 2 bags to go to thrift store. Cool for us for July. In the high 90's.
Feeling tired but itchy to sort art room. Maybe just a quota of 2 bags a day will do it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> His track record so far is not good, though, Liz! I am also to make a special Chinese dish with pork, omelet and beetroot that she remembers me making- hope I can get it right! I suspect I may make the occasional loaf of bread, definitely making my scalloped potatoes- I will take my mandolin. Beyond that Gerry will do most of the cooking is the plan.


Your forcacia bread (sp?) always looks tasty. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it's a cold 70° - i have long cotton pants on and a flannel shirt and i am comfortable - i think it is the damp that makes it feel so cool. rain last night and during the day today and more on the way. bonnie - our farmers are facing the same thing but with totally different reasons. you had too little and we had too much rain. fields are just laying under water - the ditches are full.
> 
> avery has one more game to play today and then we are done with baseball for the season. his game has been postponed two hours - rain of course - will see if they have it at all. if the field is too wet they won't play on it.
> 
> sam


Is Ayden playing baseball this year?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your forcacia bread (sp?) always looks tasty. Have a wonderful time.


Thank you, Pacer!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All in all our holiday was great, I'm very tanned/burned from the wind & I have a square backside from sitting so long. I think we travelled about 4500km, most of which we haven't seen before. I know one thing, I sure wouldn't want to live in Prince Rupert, lovely place but so far from everywhere, 750km to Prince George which is a good sized place but another 750 km to Edmonton or 16 hours &$500( for a Harley, more for a car & not sure how much /person) by ferry to the north tip of Vancouver Island, then 400km to Nanaimo, the nearest big place. Talk about isolation & you all thought I lived in the sticks, lol.
> 
> .


Bonnie, sounds like you had a great holiday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His track record so far is not good, though, Liz! I am also to make a special Chinese dish with pork, omelet and beetroot that she remembers me making- hope I can get it right! I suspect I may make the occasional loaf of bread, definitely making my scalloped potatoes- I will take my mandolin. Beyond that Gerry will do most of the cooking is the plan.


Your Chinese dish sounds good; it certainly sounds different with beetroot in it. It's nice that Gerry will do most of the cooking so that you can relax.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive just finished a grey and white little set , but I just haven't got the heart to start a new set just now so I'm trying to knit a doily don't ask me why because I don't know what I will do with it If I do manage to make one . If it was a movie scene I think I would be on take 10 by now as I can't get past the start


I use my doilies for place matts and coasters a lot depending on the size. I made several knitted doilies one year just to see if I could, normally I would crochet them.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping into your conversation ,could you tell me what beetroot is please ? I have been reading the tea party for along time and learned lately how to post &#128522;
I'm from Shallow Lake Ontario


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Tea Party. We hope you will jump into any conversation that strikes your fancy at any time.

Here in the States, beetroot is what we call a beet--usually reddish-purple but also found in yellow and sometimes even striped red and white.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops! Just posted to the old KTP. LOL
Copied it and reposting it here.
Hi Everyone. A little time off tonight. Had the grandchildren for dinner and a movie and the next day, all day, with a friend at a local festival. What fun we had and I amazed both of us with how well I did with walking. Today is another story, but better than I thought I would be.

Mom's neighbor is mad that the family is taking care of mom. She told my sister that we shouldn't be there and we should take her to a nursing home to die. She is the same one that told my nephews to go play ball in the road and get hit. My sweet sister who gets along with everyone lost it with her. Before that she asked if mom was coming home. Said she didn't care, just was wondering if she was getting new neighbors. Must say, this is really making me rethink moving into condominiums or homes right on top of one another. We really were thinking of doing that as we age, but are totally rethinking it knowing there is the possibility of the nightmare neighbor. She blamed me for her damaging the mirror on her huge car trying to get it in the small garage. Mind you I was nowhere near her, just because my car was parked in the driveway, which she apparently owns. She has only lived there 1/2 a year and mom has been there since these condominiums were built. The neighbor seems to hate all of us because she is alone and mom has so many. Her mistake though because we even took in our one neighbor who was like a grandma and had her in a hospital bed in the dining room like she was the center of the family and she was part of our family till she died. She was a sweetheart and had a place in all our hearts. I don't think any of us will be taking Mom's current neighbor in.

I have someone coming to measure for blinds for our bedroom. We've needed them for so long and are both so tired of not being able to change in the bedroom. It will be so wonderful to have privacy at night. We need more blinds but can't do them all at once so he will measure all the windows that need them and then we can just pick what we want when we can do them. I'm sure the added privacy will add to the value if we do try and sell later. Exciting.

Mom gets very confused in the evenings but is having better days and is apparently sleeping nights. A new thing for her. I'm hoping the confusion isn't due to the kidney problems.

Hope all of you are well and healing wishes for those who need them. Thanks Sam for the recipes. You put in so much work and it is so appreciated. Enjoy the stories of your precious family and life in your area of the country so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear your mom's confusion is still happening. So hard to know why...I know all the questions, is it the drugs? Is it the kidneys? Is it her mind? and on and on.....Wishing for improvement for her and sending love and healing wishes for both of you.

Julie, have a wonderful trip!!!! And Birthday a Party while you are away. What fun.

Bonnie, My but you are a trooper riding all that distance on a motor bike. I know my back and bottom wouldn't take it but I'm sure you loved it. What a fantastic trip. The story of your son sitting with his uncle till he died is so touching and the story of how his aunt reacted, so awful!!!!
Hope they can get those fires under control.

Stella, So sorry to hear about your DIL's death. What a true tragedy. My Condolences and hugs.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So great to hear from you Daralene.
We tried living in a tow home for one year, we were the youngest ones in the development and I thought because I didn't see the neighbors out they weren't watching us, WRONG!!!! Our neighborhood didn't have any association rules or dues. Our front lights died and we updated them and within five minutes we had neighbors coming outside and calling and complaining, then they told me I put up the wrong Christmas wreath ar Christmas. We put the place up for sale and bought a home. Now when I look back it was so funny. Some people just don't have enough to worry about. Good lesson for me to remember as I get older.
Storms all around today. High of 97 and so humid. Way to hot for me.
Four days of work this week and then vacation, so excited. 
Hope all had a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your Chinese dish sounds good; it certainly sounds different with beetroot in it. It's nice that Gerry will do most of the cooking so that you can relax.


I will be busy sewing, though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The crop situation is looking prety grim, pastures are turning brown, my DH says we should now pray for a very big hail storm, then we will get crop insurance to cover the cost of seeding without the expense of combining.
> 
> They boys did a good job keeping things watered & most of the flowers look pretty good except I had delphiniums by my back door about 8 feet tall that were just starting to bloom, I had a rope around them about 3.5 feet high but a big wind broke them all off just above the rope, I guess next year I will have to find a way to tie them higher.
> 
> ...


The crop situtation sounds really bad if you want it ruined!
At least most of the flowers survived your absence.
Bakerville sounds a really interesting place- sounds like it was originally a small town rather than a place built just as a tourist place.
Prince Rupert sure is isolated. Like you I don't think I would be interested in livng so far away from everything. Says me who lives in the major city of the state- in the city itself not the suburbs. 25 minutes walk into the centre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear your mom's confusion is still happening. So hard to know why...I know all the questions, is it the drugs? Is it the kidneys? Is it her mind? and on and on.....Wishing for improvement for her and sending love and healing wishes for both of you.
> 
> Julie, have a wonderful trip!!!! And Birthday a Party while you are away. What fun.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Daralene! Your mother's neighbour sounds a right horror- enough to make anyone think twice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> So great to hear from you Daralene.
> We tried living in a tow home for one year, we were the youngest ones in the development and I thought because I didn't see the neighbors out they weren't watching us, WRONG!!!! Our neighborhood didn't have any association rules or dues. Our front lights died and we updated them and within five minutes we had neighbors coming outside and calling and complaining, then they told me I put up the wrong Christmas wreath ar Christmas. We put the place up for sale and bought a home. Now when I look back it was so funny. Some people just don't have enough to worry about. Good lesson for me to remember as I get older.
> Storms all around today. High of 97 and so humid. Way to hot for me.
> Four days of work this week and then vacation, so excited.
> Hope all had a great weekend.


Have a lovely break!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> So great to hear from you Daralene.
> We tried living in a tow home for one year, we were the youngest ones in the development and I thought because I didn't see the neighbors out they weren't watching us, WRONG!!!! Our neighborhood didn't have any association rules or dues. Our front lights died and we updated them and within five minutes we had neighbors coming outside and calling and complaining, then they told me I put up the wrong Christmas wreath ar Christmas. We put the place up for sale and bought a home. Now when I look back it was so funny. Some people just don't have enough to worry about. Good lesson for me to remember as I get older.
> Storms all around today. High of 97 and so humid. Way to hot for me.
> Four days of work this week and then vacation, so excited.
> Hope all had a great weekend.


Hi Spider. Oh dear, you had the neighbors from Hell too. LOL
I know others on here have also. They must have been standing at their windows watching your every move. Hope you will be ok with all those storms. Oh my, 97f ...way too hot. Our weather has been really nice the last few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Daralene! Your mother's neighbour sounds a right horror- enough to make anyone think twice!


We probably shouldn't even be complaining knowing everything you have been through, but I know it gives you understanding and compassion. I'm hoping your trip will be so wonderful for you and am excited to hear all about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I was looking at pictures on the forum & came across a link to this designer, she has lots of cute baby things & some are free, thought you mit like to see the free ones.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/free-patterns-15?page=1
> 
> I'm having trouble getting moving this morning, time to get off here & get the laundry folded & the house tidied up. Already too hot to get outside


Some nice ones there that I have saved as well.
I'd better get knitting for htis baby or it will having its first birthday before I get anything doen at the rate I am going!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok beets.. But you call them beetroot sorry I've planted them before the tops in the spring are like eating swisschard . My husband loves them.
It is not nice for little children to hear such things from an adult ! And awful to have a neighbour like that. Sometime I wonder what planet people like that come from .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The crop situtation sounds really bad if you want it ruined!
> At least most of the flowers survived your absence.
> Bakerville sounds a really interesting place- sounds like it was originally a small town rather than a place built just as a tourist place.
> Prince Rupert sure is isolated. Like you I don't think I would be interested in livng so far away from everything. Says me who lives in the major city of the state- in the city itself not the suburbs. 25 minutes walk into the centre.


Darowil, it must be so exciting to live so close to the center. As a young girl I lived in Toronto and loved it. Of course, I loved being up in the Highlands of Haliburton also, so guess I love it all. I would have a hard time giving up all the things to do in the city though. Best would be country within a 1/2 hr. of the city. :wink: It is wonderful for you with your sock exhibitions to be in the city!!!! Such exitement in the city.

My 12 yr. old DGS told me "I'm saving up my pennies to move to New York City. I love it there. People walk fast. I want to live where you walk fast, have a purpose and know where you are going." My 8 yr. DGD replied that she doesn't like that at all and wants to stay here and live with family. My 11 yr. old was feeling car sick and was silent, so must find out what he wants. When he asked the 12 yr. old what he was doing for the summer, he answered he was honing his craft. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And by golly, he is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We probably shouldn't even be complaining knowing everything you have been through, but I know it gives you understanding and compassion. I'm hoping your trip will be so wonderful for you and am excited to hear all about it.


Hopefully most of that is in the past- I put my back out earlier- don't think I mentioned that here- am about to go lie down again, Thanks, and hope all is well with you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully most of that is in the past- I put my back out earlier- don't think I mentioned that here- am about to go lie down again, Thanks, and hope all is well with you!


Oh no. So sorry to hear that and I truly can feel for you. I'm doing way better than I should be after yesterday although I did have trouble standing and moving all day. Do so hope your back heals before you leave. Were you lifting something heavy????

How will you handle the suitcase? Hope you take a taxi to the airport and he lifts the suitcase in for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes you just "have" to make it to see if you can. I recently made a crocheted basket by crocheting over clothesline rope. My DH said why are you making that, I just said to see if I could :lol:


I have knitted a lot of things based on that alone!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Ok beets.. But you call them beetroot sorry I've planted them before the tops in the spring are like eating swisschard . My husband loves them.
> It is not nice for little children to hear such things from an adult ! And awful to have a neighbour like that. Sometime I wonder what planet people like that come from .


Hi Bubba, Yes with people on here from all over the world we learn to call beets and other veggies by other names. Fun to learn from others. Sometimes you will see recipes as receipts.
Not sure if the one about children hearing such things from an adult is to do with my post, but I certainly agree with you. Planet Rude. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I'm off to bed. Have the kitchen half washed.....  It can wait till tomorrow. That's what happens when I get on here. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully most of that is in the past- I put my back out earlier- don't think I mentioned that here- am about to go lie down again, Thanks, and hope all is well with you!


Do hope it doesn't spoil you holiday for you.
Hope you have a lovley relaxing time away. You are doign some sewing there aren't you if i remeber rightly. You were talking of taking your sewing machine at one time weren't you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! Just posted to the old KTP. LOL
> Copied it and reposting it here.
> Hi Everyone. A little time off tonight. Had the grandchildren for dinner and a movie and the next day, all day, with a friend at a local festival. What fun we had and I amazed both of us with how well I did with walking. Today is another story, but better than I thought I would be.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your mother is sleeping and less confused.
Blinds will be nice in the bedroom. A room I always feel it is important to be able to shut off from the outside world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. So sorry to hear that and I truly can feel for you. I'm doing way better than I should be after yesterday although I did have trouble standing and moving all day. Do so hope your back heals before you leave. Were you lifting something heavy????
> 
> How will you handle the suitcase? Hope you take a taxi to the airport and he lifts the suitcase in for you.


No, just bending down to do Ringo's flea treatment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do hope it doesn't spoil you holiday for you.
> Hope you have a lovley relaxing time away. You are doign some sewing there aren't you if i remeber rightly. You were talking of taking your sewing machine at one time weren't you?


Gerry has had her machine serviced- it was too much with Ringo to take the machine, too. Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, just bending down to do Ringo's flea treatment!


Oh no, sometimes the things we don't think will hurt us do.
I hope it gets better before you go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Oh no, sometimes the things we don't think will hurt us do.
> I hope it gets better before you go.


 :thumbup: Hard to tell, there's really only the one day.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your condolences. It helps to hear them.
The hardest part of all of this is the fact that my son feels medical malpractice was involved. After her surgery, she went through full chemo and radiation treatments. Supposedly the surgery was good, everything was removed, the margins were clear, and there was no lymph node involvement. She did the chemo and radiation as insurance. However after those treatments there was no follow-up and no monitoring.
Boise has two very large hospitals: they are always in competition to be "the best". Evalyn went to the "öther" hospital. When she started having really serious problems, she could not even get an appointment to be seen for three weeks. That is when my son stepped in and took her all of the way across the country to the hospital where he was going to medical school. When she first got there, they gave her a prognosis of a month to live. They were able to give her three and a half years until all of the chemos stopped working. I believe Kelly will have no problem getting the proper testimony for a suit. It could definitely save lives as it should force the breast cancer clinic to better care for all of their patients. But it would hold all of this front and center in his life for the next three to five years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


Prayers and warm hugs for all of you, such a horrible disease.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, so much for getting caught up, David wants to leave at about 4 a.m.ish, so off to bed I go. I spent the day getting everything around and ready and the house cleaned. It seems so strange to not have Ryssa here, I have discovered that I am extremely attached to her, I almost cried earlier after leaving her at Marla's, and it's not like she's with strangers or someone who won't spoil her almost as bad as me, it would actually be good if Marla didn't spoil her at all, but like that's going to happen, she and Pico are both spoiled rotten, but at least they are sweethearts and pretty obedient. 
Okay, I'm outa here, you all play nice and I'll try to catch up on route, I've plugged the html into my phone so I can find you all with little problem as long as I have service. 
Love you all!! 
Julie, safe travels! And anyone else traveling, Kathy...
NIGHT.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he did - his last game was yesterday. --- sam



pacer said:


> Is Ayden playing baseball this year?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome bubba love - we are so glad you joined us - since you have been reading the ktp you know we will be here all week so please jump in whenever you have the chance - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping into your conversation ,could you tell me what beetroot is please ? I have been reading the tea party for along time and learned lately how to post 😊
> I'm from Shallow Lake Ontario


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forget - what will you be sewing julie? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will be busy sewing, though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you julie - get you totally back in the pink before your trip. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully most of that is in the past- I put my back out earlier- don't think I mentioned that here- am about to go lie down again, Thanks, and hope all is well with you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, so much for getting caught up, David wants to leave at about 4 a.m.ish, so off to bed I go. I spent the day getting everything around and ready and the house cleaned. It seems so strange to not have Ryssa here, I have discovered that I am extremely attached to her, I almost cried earlier after leaving her at Marla's, and it's not like she's with strangers or someone who won't spoil her almost as bad as me, it would actually be good if Marla didn't spoil her at all, but like that's going to happen, she and Pico are both spoiled rotten, but at least they are sweethearts and pretty obedient.
> Okay, I'm outa here, you all play nice and I'll try to catch up on route, I've plugged the html into my phone so I can find you all with little problem as long as I have service.
> Love you all!!
> Julie, safe travels! And anyone else traveling, Kathy...
> NIGHT.


And safe travels to you as well. and enjoyable travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Ok beets.. But you call them beetroot sorry I've planted them before the tops in the spring are like eating swisschard . My husband loves them.
> It is not nice for little children to hear such things from an adult ! And awful to have a neighbour like that. Sometime I wonder what planet people like that come from .


I don't know why some places call it beet root but know the South Africans also call it that, maybe it's a Britsh Colony thing?
Last year I found a recipe for honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but we like them better. I made a big pot & froze in meal sized portions.

I had to look up your part of Ontario as I hadn't heard of it before, I lived between Dundalk & Shelburne until I was 13 & still have many relatives around that area & Flesherton & OWen Sound


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's bad enough to lose someone without thinking it could have been prevented with proper treatment. That's terrible.



StellaK said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. It helps to hear them.
> The hardest part of all of this is the fact that my son feels medical malpractice was involved. After her surgery, she went through full chemo and radiation treatments. Supposedly the surgery was good, everything was removed, the margins were clear, and there was no lymph node involvement. She did the chemo and radiation as insurance. However after those treatments there was no follow-up and no monitoring.
> Boise has two very large hospitals: they are always in competition to be "the best". Evalyn went to the "öther" hospital. When she started having really serious problems, she could not even get an appointment to be seen for three weeks. That is when my son stepped in and took her all of the way across the country to the hospital where he was going to medical school. When she first got there, they gave her a prognosis of a month to live. They were able to give her three and a half years until all of the chemos stopped working. I believe Kelly will have no problem getting the proper testimony for a suit. It could definitely save lives as it should force the breast cancer clinic to better care for all of their patients. But it would hold all of this front and center in his life for the next three to five years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you have a great time at Yellowstone & NO rattlesnakes.

Julie, hope the back is better soon & doesn't spoil your holiday. Sometimes the silliest thing can cause a bad back to flare up, just the wrong movement.

Daralene, sorry your family has had to deal with the " neighbor from hell " when you have so much going on with your mom. Glad you had a great time ith the GKs. 
My son just called tonight & said he will have to get blinds for his house as he is finally almost ready to move in. They changed the livingroom window while we were away so now I can paint there & the bathroom is almost done so he should soon be able to move in.

We went up to the lake late this afternoon as DS & the GKs were there, DIL was working, the other grandparents were there. The other grandma & I too the GKs to the beach, she had bought Zach a small kayak & it's amazing how he can zip around in it, he even put Addison in front of him. Really cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, so much for getting caught up, David wants to leave at about 4 a.m.ish, so off to bed I go. I spent the day getting everything around and ready and the house cleaned. It seems so strange to not have Ryssa here, I have discovered that I am extremely attached to her, I almost cried earlier after leaving her at Marla's, and it's not like she's with strangers or someone who won't spoil her almost as bad as me, it would actually be good if Marla didn't spoil her at all, but like that's going to happen, she and Pico are both spoiled rotten, but at least they are sweethearts and pretty obedient.
> Okay, I'm outa here, you all play nice and I'll try to catch up on route, I've plugged the html into my phone so I can find you all with little problem as long as I have service.
> Love you all!!
> Julie, safe travels! And anyone else traveling, Kathy...
> NIGHT.


Thanks, Kaye Jo!
Travel safely, too- even if you do miss Ryssa like crazy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to you julie - get you totally back in the pink before your trip. ---- sam


Don't feel there is much hope of that Sam- but thanks for the thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, hope you have a great time at Yellowstone & NO rattlesnakes.
> 
> Julie, hope the back is better soon & doesn't spoil your holiday. Sometimes the silliest thing can cause a bad back to flare up, just the wrong movement.
> 
> ...


Yes that is true! I've done pretty well this last few years. 
You will be glad to be done painting!
Sounds like an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got my photos transferred so will add some


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Holiday spunds good= and looks good from the photos, but what you are looking at now is sure good and up with the others for beauty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The crop situation is looking prety grim, pastures are turning brown, my DH says we should now pray for a very big hail storm, then we will get crop insurance to cover the cost of seeding without the expense of combining.
> 
> They boys did a good job keeping things watered & most of the flowers look pretty good except I had delphiniums by my back door about 8 feet tall that were just starting to bloom, I had a rope around them about 3.5 feet high but a big wind broke them all off just above the rope, I guess next year I will have to find a way to tie them higher.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about the crop situation Bonnie for some reason I never thought of any part of Canada as being so hot and dry or is this just an unusual summer and I did think you lived out in the sticks
Your holiday sounds great but I bet you weren't to keen to sit down for a while when you got home 
Barkerville sounds a very interesting place to visit . I like going to places like that especially were there are people dressed up from that era 
Where I lived in Sweden have kept there original wooden town (although many must be replicas now ) and it's a lovely place to go to especially Christmas time loved the sleigh rides 
Here to in the north of England they have a place called Beamish spread over 300 acres and the times it concentrates on are 1840, 1900,and1940 . interesting to see the people all dressed up and working there 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I use my doilies for place matts and coasters a lot depending on the size. I made several knitted doilies one year just to see if I could, normally I would crochet them.


I've finally got going on mine so it will be interesting to see how it turns out 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Some nice ones there that I have saved as well.
> I'd better get knitting for htis baby or it will having its first birthday before I get anything doen at the rate I am going!


I wondered if you had started knitting for the baby yet Margaret 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am marking my spot after my weekend away. I shall catch up later. I had a wonderful healing time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad to hear your mother is sleeping and less confused.
> Blinds will be nice in the bedroom. A room I always feel it is important to be able to shut off from the outside world.


I'm glad to hear your mum is doing a little better to Daralene 
And it sounds like you had a nice time with your grandchildren and then with your friend . You sound more relaxed . Which is a good thing and I'm glad your back is holding up after all the walking you did 
Blinds in the bedroom will be a good thing not only for privacy but I use mine for shade to when it's a really hot day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, so much for getting caught up, David wants to leave at about 4 a.m.ish, so off to bed I go. I spent the day getting everything around and ready and the house cleaned. It seems so strange to not have Ryssa here, I have discovered that I am extremely attached to her, I almost cried earlier after leaving her at Marla's, and it's not like she's with strangers or someone who won't spoil her almost as bad as me, it would actually be good if Marla didn't spoil her at all, but like that's going to happen, she and Pico are both spoiled rotten, but at least they are sweethearts and pretty obedient.
> Okay, I'm outa here, you all play nice and I'll try to catch up on route, I've plugged the html into my phone so I can find you all with little problem as long as I have service.
> 
> Love you all!!
> ...


Have a lovely holiday Kaye and I hope the weather is better than last time 
Look forward to pictures 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if you had started knitting for the baby yet Margaret
> Sonja


Trying to get other things out the way, waiting for yarn to be cheap and not much wanted for the first few months as the beginning summer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


You are right Bonnie you don't have to go far . What a beautiful view. Your holiday pictures look great . Can you imagine the backache you would have traveling in a stagecoach . My brother and I got up close and personal with an elk in the forest luckily he/she had no interest in us what so ever and we managed to backtrack out far enough before panic set in 
Your grandkids look as if they are having a great time . They will have very happy memories when they grow up 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping into your conversation ,could you tell me what beetroot is please ? I have been reading the tea party for along time and learned lately how to post 😊
> I'm from Shallow Lake Ontario


Welcome from the UK Bubba Love. Come and join us at the Tea Party, it's always nice to see new faces.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! Just posted to the old KTP. LOL
> Copied it and reposting it here.
> Hi Everyone. A little time off tonight. Had the grandchildren for dinner and a movie and the next day, all day, with a friend at a local festival. What fun we had and I amazed both of us with how well I did with walking. Today is another story, but better than I thought I would be.
> 
> ...


Good to see you dropping in Daralene and I'm pleased to hear Mom is having better days and sleeping at night. That must be a step forward. Her neighbour sounds like the neighbour from hell but don't let your experience of her put you off doing what you want in the future. In my experience people like her are, thankfully, in the minority.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope you have a great vacation, it will be so nice for you to get away after all the trials of the last few months.
> 
> Ma Christie, what exactly does a house mother do? We don't have places like that here.
> 
> ...


There are over 100 Aussie and NZ firefighters on their way. So many people evacuated.... very scary.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a cold 70° - i have long cotton pants on and a flannel shirt and i am comfortable - i think it is the damp that makes it feel so cool. rain last night and during the day today and more on the way. bonnie - our farmers are facing the same thing but with totally different reasons. you had too little and we had too much rain. fields are just laying under water - the ditches are full.
> 
> avery has one more game to play today and then we are done with baseball for the season. his game has been postponed two hours - rain of course - will see if they have it at all. if the field is too wet they won't play on it.
> 
> sam


I hope you were able warm up. I think the damp does make one feel colder. 
Did Agery's team end up playing?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know why some places call it beet root but know the South Africans also call it that, maybe it's a Britsh Colony thing?
> Last year I found a recipe for honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but we like them better. I made a big pot & froze in meal sized portions.
> 
> I had to look up your part of Ontario as I hadn't heard of it before, I lived between Dundalk & Shelburne until I was 13 & still have many relatives around that area & Flesherton & OWen Sound


I wonder if it's because we Brits only eat the root of the beet? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone here eating the tops.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Thanks for posting the photos Bonnie. Sounds like you had a wonderful trip and really covered the miles. Glad you enjoyed it all, even if you finished up with a numb bum!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about the crop situation Bonnie for some reason I never thought of any part of Canada as being so hot and dry or is this just an unusual summer and I did think you lived out in the sticks
> Your holiday sounds great but I bet you weren't to keen to sit down for a while when you got home
> Barkerville sounds a very interesting place to visit . I like going to places like that especially were there are people dressed up from that era
> Where I lived in Sweden have kept there original wooden town (although many must be replicas now ) and it's a lovely place to go to especially Christmas time loved the sleigh rides
> ...


I've heard of Beamish Sonja. Where exactly is it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes but I was trying to be polite. You would have to meet her to get the full extent, & it might even be an insult to female dogs :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder if it's because we Brits only eat the root of the beet? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone here eating the tops.


I know people from there that eat the tips when they are small in salads along with other greens. In the winter if you plant carrots, radishes, beets in a flower box that fits in your window, you can eat the greens when they are small. Then you empty the pot out clean the dirt off you will have free veggies for soups or stew. There is another root crop that has slipped my mind at the moment. It didn't really matter of the veggies are perfect as you are cutting them up any ways.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I know people from there that eat the tips when they are small in salads along with other greens. In the winter if you plant carrots, radishes, beets in a flower box that fits in your window, you can eat the greens when they are small. Then you empty the pot out clean the dirt off you will have free veggies for soups or stew. There is another root crop that has slipped my mind at the moment. It didn't really matter of the veggies are perfect as you are cutting them up any ways.


Thanks Caren. Might give that a try next winter. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, so sorry to hear your mom's confusion is still happening. So hard to know why...I know all the questions, is it the drugs? Is it the kidneys? Is it her mind? and on and on.....Wishing for improvement for her and sending love and healing wishes for both of you.
> 
> Julie, have a wonderful trip!!!! And Birthday a Party while you are away. What fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks Daralene.... and love and healing wishes back to you and your mum. Boy that neighbour sure isnt very neighbourly is she.?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo!
> Travel safely, too- even if you do miss Ryssa like crazy!


 :thumbup: Safe and enjoyable travels to both of you.

I hope your back wont give too much trouble Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Thanks for sharing. Lovely photos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Great to see these Bonnie- you've had a special time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There are over 100 Aussie and NZ firefighters on their way. So many people evacuated.... very scary.


I had hoped NZ would be sending some- good to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Safe and enjoyable travels to both of you.
> 
> I hope your back wont give too much trouble Julie.


Bit concerned about getting on and off the aircraft- I am pretty sure it will be steps- not a ramp, especially at Paraparaumu!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy, (sugarsugar) how is Mum, today?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had hoped NZ would be sending some- good to hear!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned about getting on and off the aircraft- I am pretty sure it will be steps- not a ramp, especially at Paraparaumu!


Am wondering if you let them know at the ariport before you leave they will assist you in the "lift" thingy that they use for people who have trouble walking.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, (sugarsugar) how is Mum, today?


About the same as yesterday. Quiet and settled but pretty exhausted, but ok I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am wondering if you let them know at the ariport before you leave they will assist you in the "lift" thingy that they use for people who have trouble walking.....


I have requested a wheel chair- so that hopefully will alert them, that I may have difficulty- my dancing days are so far in the past!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> About the same as yesterday. Quiet and settled but pretty exhausted, but ok I guess.


At least she's not as confused, it is a tough time Cathy- prayers as always.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have requested a wheel chair- so that hopefully will alert them, that I may have difficulty- my dancing days are so far in the past!


That should tell them that you can't manage steps!Something wrong if it doesn't (though as you said you may have problems at the small airport).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, no rattlesnakes, or bears either for that matter. Julie take it as easy as you can on your back.
It's looking like a gorgeous day.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello from a wet and grey Fife,we seem to be getting one day wet one day dry, how I long for a few days sunshine in a row.Going down town shortly to see what is going to happen regards holiday so hopefully will see some result catch ya all later tc xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've heard of Beamish Sonja. Where exactly is it?


It's in County Durham about 10 mile from Durham city . Between there and Newcastle . It's a great place worth a visit . They have had many a film crew there . Even got one there today filming some drama 
I'm with you on the beetroot never heard of anyone eating the top . Even in Sweden and beetroot there is something swedes eat a lot nearly as much as they drink coffee 
Sonja
Edit after reading Caren s post I realise now what the top part is and yes it does get eaten here and in Sweden . You can buy it here in salad bags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> About the same as yesterday. Quiet and settled but pretty exhausted, but ok I guess.


I'm glad to hear that your mum is quiet and settled at least that's better news than her being very confused and less distressing for both you and your mum and hopefully if she gets more settled days she will start to feel less exhausted 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit concerned about getting on and off the aircraft- I am pretty sure it will be steps- not a ramp, especially at Paraparaumu!


I was wondering about airports and traveling too Julie . How far and how long is your journey going to take ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> hello from a wet and grey Fife,we seem to be getting one day wet one day dry, how I long for a few days sunshine in a row.Going down town shortly to see what is going to happen regards holiday so hopefully will see some result catch ya all later tc xx


It's wet down here today to Agnes . But we can't complain as we have had some really nice summer weather . Just hope the rain doesn't forget to stop 
Hope you find somewhere else that is just as nice for your holidays and get a good deal
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. It helps to hear them.
> The hardest part of all of this is the fact that my son feels medical malpractice was involved. After her surgery, she went through full chemo and radiation treatments. Supposedly the surgery was good, everything was removed, the margins were clear, and there was no lymph node involvement. She did the chemo and radiation as insurance. However after those treatments there was no follow-up and no monitoring.
> Boise has two very large hospitals: they are always in competition to be "the best". Evalyn went to the "öther" hospital. When she started having really serious problems, she could not even get an appointment to be seen for three weeks. That is when my son stepped in and took her all of the way across the country to the hospital where he was going to medical school. When she first got there, they gave her a prognosis of a month to live. They were able to give her three and a half years until all of the chemos stopped working. I believe Kelly will have no problem getting the proper testimony for a suit. It could definitely save lives as it should force the breast cancer clinic to better care for all of their patients. But it would hold all of this front and center in his life for the next three to five years.


How very sad to have this as part of the equation. As a medical professional himself, this has to be heart wrenching. The lack of follow up is what concerns me the most since diligence seems to be the key in beating this disease.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, so much for getting caught up, David wants to leave at about 4 a.m.ish, so off to bed I go. I spent the day getting everything around and ready and the house cleaned. It seems so strange to not have Ryssa here, I have discovered that I am extremely attached to her, I almost cried earlier after leaving her at Marla's, and it's not like she's with strangers or someone who won't spoil her almost as bad as me, it would actually be good if Marla didn't spoil her at all, but like that's going to happen, she and Pico are both spoiled rotten, but at least they are sweethearts and pretty obedient.
> Okay, I'm outa here, you all play nice and I'll try to catch up on route, I've plugged the html into my phone so I can find you all with little problem as long as I have service.
> Love you all!!
> Julie, safe travels! And anyone else traveling, Kathy...
> NIGHT.


Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Caren. Might give that a try next winter. x


You are most welcome. I do the same in summer but keep them outdoors. I haven't fine it this summer but plan on the winter planting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to more rain in for the form of thunderstorms with very loud thunder. Rain is coming down at 1" per hour and planes at O'Hare International airport have been grounded. Thankfully, they say it's a fast moving storm, but we're already drenched. There's quite a bit of flooding in Pup Lover's area; I'll try to call her this evening to see if she's using scuba gear yet to get around. We've sure had a wet June and July and very little warm/hot summer weather. The summer camps are miserable for the counselors as they have the kids indoors most days and the field trips to zoos, etc. are being rescheduled.

We finalized our shopping yesterday and purchased the recliner for downstairs for DH. We found one that is purposely built for tall people and he says it's the most comfortable chair he's ever sat it. We ordered it with fabric rather than leather so it will be 6 - 8 weeks before it's here. I had hoped to find something in clearance or on sale from the showroom floor which is what we've done for all of our furniture purchases before now. He and his comfort are worth the wait.

We also found the living room suite of couch, loveseat and side chair/ottomon. The sofa and loveseat are in a darker shade of the seafoam carpet color and the chair/ottoman are in a print fabric that pulls in the seafoam green and also coral, spice and deep burgundy color tones. I've included a picture of the inspiration room showing the colors. So, the living room is all done except for the drapes and I'll wait on that until the furniture arrives. I'm pretty sure I'll still do the sheers with some seafoam green/spice colored overlay panels.

We're still looking for the right combination of sofa sleeper and sofa recliner for the family room, but have asked the sales people/designers at the two stores where we made the purchases to do the research. More emptying boxes and discarding things today as I fill up the new bookshelves and refill cabinets. It's been cutting into my knitting and crocheting time so hope to finish one crochet basket for one of the bookshelves today. I'll try to use a combination of felting and then stiffening to make it the right strenth. I have plans to make 3 or 4 more baskets using some 100% cheap wool that I purchased when I got back into knitting 4 years ago (and before I knew much about yarns) and the 8 ply cotton that I purchased over three years ago to make up farmer's market bags. The baskets take up to 3 skeins each so I'll use up most of the stash. 

I hope to also get to the homework for the Stitches MW show and the KAP. If it stays rainy all day, I should be able to start that. We have a follow up appointment at pediatrician after camp today and that should be good since he hasn't had any more headaches. I'm pretty sure it was a combination of dehydration, lack of sleep, and commotion of nearly 150 kids in a gymn all day.

Off I go. I plan to go back to read from the beginning of this tea party and comment. Love you all and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to more rain in for the form of thunderstorms with very loud thunder. Rain is coming down at 1" per hour and planes at O'Hare International airport have been grounded. Thankfully, they say it's a fast moving storm, but we're already drenched. There's quite a bit of flooding in Pup Lover's area; I'll try to call her this evening to see if she's using scuba gear yet to get around. We've sure had a wet June and July and very little warm/hot summer weather. The summer camps are miserable for the counselors as they have the kids indoors most days and the field trips to zoos, etc. are being rescheduled.
> 
> We finalized our shopping yesterday and purchased the recliner for downstairs for DH. We found one that is purposely built for tall people and he says it's the most comfortable chair he's ever sat it. We ordered it with fabric rather than leather so it will be 6 - 8 weeks before it's here. I had hoped to find something in clearance or on sale from the showroom floor which is what we've done for all of our furniture purchases before now. He and his comfort are worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Love your color choices, very soothing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, have you thought of calling the airline to let them know that you have hurt your back as they may be able to help you? I hope it doesn't spoil your holiday.
Stella, your son taking on this lack of care task will be hard on him, but it may be harder if he doesn't. He needs to think seriously about it when he is over the initial shock, which any death, even an expected one is. 
All in need of them are in my prayers. We have a miserable wet day here, so no trips down the village today. 
Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to more rain in for the form of thunderstorms with very loud thunder. Rain is coming down at 1" per hour and planes at O'Hare International airport have been grounded. Thankfully, they say it's a fast moving storm, but we're already drenched. There's quite a bit of flooding in Pup Lover's area; I'll try to call her this evening to see if she's using scuba gear yet to get around. We've sure had a wet June and July and very little warm/hot summer weather. The summer camps are miserable for the counselors as they have the kids indoors most days and the field trips to zoos, etc. are being rescheduled.
> 
> We finalized our shopping yesterday and purchased the recliner for downstairs for DH. We found one that is purposely built for tall people and he says it's the most comfortable chair he's ever sat it. We ordered it with fabric rather than leather so it will be 6 - 8 weeks before it's here. I had hoped to find something in clearance or on sale from the showroom floor which is what we've done for all of our furniture purchases before now. He and his comfort are worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Your furniture choices sound lovely Rookie and the colours in the picture look gorgeous . I would love sheers at my patio doors but hubby doesn't want them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty much Sonja. All about being "politically correct". In my opinion it is pretty much ridiculous.


Swedenme said:


> Has America done the same as over here gave a new name to everything from the paper boy ( Media distribution officer ) to the window cleaner ( transparency enhancement facilitator ) and then there is me I was classed as a housewife now that I had to retire but the powers that be have changed that to domestic technician .is it just me or does that sound like they have gone back to the 50ies ? I wonder how much it cost to come up with all
> these fancy new job titles that nobody uses .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Bubba Love! Glad you've joined the conversation. Having followed the Tea Party you know what a friendly place this is. Always the empty chair and welcome.


Bubba Love said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping into your conversation ,could you tell me what beetroot is please ? I have been reading the tea party for along time and learned lately how to post 😊
> I'm from Shallow Lake Ontario


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love your color choices, very soothing.


Thank you....the color is a bit more green than what shows in the photo. I'll take a photo of the actual room when it's all done (Christmas?).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your furniture choices sound lovely Rookie and the colours in the picture look gorgeous . I would love sheers at my patio doors but hubby doesn't want them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
> Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else
> Sonja


That would seem very creepy...but maybe she thinks of it as a very quiet spot for daydreaming and she's really looking out into space. Ask her to face the other way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> There are over 100 Aussie and NZ firefighters on their way. So many people evacuated.... very scary.


 :thumbup: Apparently they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder if it's because we Brits only eat the root of the beet? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone here eating the tops.


Here they sell them in the stores/farmers markets with the tops attached during summer & some of the mixed salad greens include beet tops.
When young they are like Swiss chard or spinach, I've even frozen them with the sliced cooked roots for winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's in County Durham about 10 mile from Durham city . Between there and Newcastle . It's a great place worth a visit . They have had many a film crew there . Even got one there today filming some drama
> I'm with you on the beetroot never heard of anyone eating the top . Even in Sweden and beetroot there is something swedes eat a lot nearly as much as they drink coffee
> Sonja
> Edit after reading Caren s post I realise now what the top part is and yes it does get eaten here and in Sweden . You can buy it here in salad bags


If I ever get to your part of the world,I'll have to see Beamish.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> oors . . . . them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
> Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else
> Sonja


Perhaps if you followed Mishka to the bottom of the garden and spoke a friendly 'Hello, how are you?' she might engage in conversation and you could ask if she's seen anything interesting happening over in your direction. Or you could just wave at her every time you see out there in the trees so that she knows she is also being watched.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your furniture choices sound lovely Rookie and the colours in the picture look gorgeous . I would love sheers at my patio doors but hubby doesn't want them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
> Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else
> Sonja


I agree, Rookie, your choices sound lovely.
Really strange about the peeping Tomasina, maybe she has the " hots" for your youngest son? My DH hates curtains, " why have windows if you can't see out". I have sheets on the sides of my patio door & a valence across between. Also have a valance on my living room with cheap blinds that are only down in winter when the sun hits the TV. The bedrooms have roller blinds to keep out the sun/heat in summer. Good thing I have no close neighbors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That should tell them that you can't manage steps!Something wrong if it doesn't (though as you said you may have problems at the small airport).


I am going to take the stick with the rubber grip- it is stronger, even if it doesn't collapse down, it is better for steps- they'll just have to accept my slow progress!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, no rattlesnakes, or bears either for that matter. Julie take it as easy as you can on your back.
> It's looking like a gorgeous day.


Sunrise over the prairie? The back is not as painful today, thank goodness but it is slowing me down. Happy holiday for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering about airports and traveling too Julie . How far and how long is your journey going to take ?
> Sonja


It takes about an hour to fly there- being a smaller aircraft- almost to the other end of this Island! but I will leave home about 12 -30 and get to Paraparaumu, about 4.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If I ever get to your part of the world,I'll have to see Beamish.


I would love to see parts of Canada to more so than America ( sorry) well apart from where Kaye is traveling to . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I did ring to double check I'd asked for the wheelchair- but that was before I ricked my back- I could do that once we get to business hours!



martina said:


> Julie, have you thought of calling the airline to let them know that you have hurt your back as they may be able to help you? I hope it doesn't spoil your holiday.
> Stella, your son taking on this lack of care task will be hard on him, but it may be harder if he doesn't. He needs to think seriously about it when he is over the initial shock, which any death, even an expected one is.
> All in need of them are in my prayers. We have a miserable wet day here, so no trips down the village today.
> Take care all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so sorry you hurt your back.
Daralene, how fun and practical to get new blinds. Gad, she sure is neighbor from hell. I too, find one of the joys of being a grandma is watching each child develop their own personalities and traits.
Bubba love, welcome glad you stopped by.
Bonnie, what compassion and wisdom your son had at such a young age.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Rookie, your choices sound lovely.
> Really strange about the peeping Tomasina, maybe she has the " hots" for your youngest son? My DH hates curtains, " why have windows if you can't see out". I have sheets on the sides of my patio door & a valence across between. Also have a valance on my living room with cheap blinds that are only down in winter when the sun hits the TV. The bedrooms have roller blinds to keep out the sun/heat in summer. Good thing I have no close neighbors.


That's funny Bonnie as son can't stand her . She has been a bit of a pain for the last couple of years now . Banging on the fence and throwing stones at the dog . She is a bit of a bully with little children too . This is just the latest weird behaviour from her . I'm just hoping that going to the secondary school makes her grow up a bit and hopefully she will soon get fed up of just standing there
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It takes about an hour to fly there- being a smaller aircraft- almost to the other end of this Island! but I will leave home about 12 -30 and get to Paraparaumu, about 4.


It's going to be a long day then . I know you are going to be sewing while you are there but I hope you have a lovely relaxing time as well 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not as bad today- thank goodness- Have not tried the front steps yet, though.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so sorry you hurt your back.
> Daralene, how fun and practical to get new blinds. Gad, she sure is neighbor from hell. I too, find one of the joys of being a grandma is watching each child develop their own personalities and traits.
> Bubba love, welcome glad you stopped by.
> Bonnie, what compassion and wisdom your son had at such a young age.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie
Lol! Sounds like our Am Eskimo mix! He would try that too. Hope you have a wonderful Birthday celebration!

Mary, 
Matthew's drawings look incredible!! And I love the dish cloths especially the colorful ones!


Lurker 2 said:


> Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's going to be a long day then . I know you are going to be sewing while you are there but I hope you have a lovely relaxing time as well
> Sonja


It should be- one of the nicest parts is we will be sharing the cooking- Gerry doing more than me- done my banking that was keeping me awake- bills all set to be paid tonight- back to my lovely warm bed again. Another chilly start to the day- but that augurs another fine day, with luck. I am expecting the Elders to come to cut the grass, if it does not rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie
> Lol! Sounds like our Am Eskimo mix! He would try that too. Hope you have a wonderful Birthday celebration!
> 
> Mary,
> Matthew's drawings look incredible!! And I love the dish cloths especially the colorful ones!


I tell myself he has an over-protective gene!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to take the stick with the rubber grip- it is stronger, even if it doesn't collapse down, it is better for steps- they'll just have to accept my slow progress!


Julie my ex is in a wheelchair(leg amputated above knee) and when he flew to Southampton to go on a cruise he said the airline staff were fantastic,not just with him but also others who had difficulty walking maybe good idea to tell them of your difficulty in advance so they are prepared


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! Just posted to the old KTP. LOL
> Copied it and reposting it here.
> Hi Everyone. A little time off tonight. Had the grandchildren for dinner and a movie and the next day, all day, with a friend at a local festival. What fun we had and I amazed both of us with how well I did with walking. Today is another story, but better than I thought I would be.
> 
> ...


She sounds like the neighbour from hell.

Glad you were able to do well with the grandkids. Sure hope your mom continues to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Very nice pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder if it's because we Brits only eat the root of the beet? I don't think I've ever heard of anyone here eating the tops.


The tops are much like swiss chard and are very good when the tops are still young.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rookie, love your mix of colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did ring to double check I'd asked for the wheelchair- but that was before I ricked my back- I could do that once we get to business hours!


So sorry that you have hurt your back. Have you tried putting a cold pack on it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Rookie, love your mix of colours.


This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.

Cashmergma -- blinds are an absolute necessity for privacy. DH doesn't like sheers or anything covering the windows, but since the front window is fairly close to the street and walkers to and from the nearby trainstation, I like to keep the sheers closed in the afternoon when the morning sun is coming in and when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic. I open them for the afternoon then and they stay that way until morning unless we're eating in the dining room or have company in the living room.

Your mom's neighbor sounds horrible - could be she has many issues including some mental illness. Hope you continue to take care of yourself and have a lovely visit with your sister. My two sisters will be here at the end of the month and I can't wait to see them.

Going up to son's company picnic and then a day on the water at DBIl's next weekend. Really looking forward to seeing all the kids and grandkids.

I have stuffed peppers in the oven for dinner and for some to take next door and then I'm off to clean out the rest of the craft room upstairs and am collecting all my unused crochet hooks, knitting needles, and yarn for the swap table at KAP and to send off to people where I've promised them, the rest will go to Mary (Pacer) and her friend for their charity work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Found myself at home all alone today well apart from mishka . Can't remember the last time that happened . 3 sons have all gone out for the day together and husbands best friend came and asked if he wanted to go with him and visit another friend . So they all disappeared about 12ish and I now have a lovely clean house apart from my bathroom . Wonder how long it will stay tidy as I'm expecting them all to turn up in the next half hour . The silence has been lovely . No TV at all 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this- from mjs!
> 
> Getting Old.......To my
> Ever--So-Young friends!
> ...


~~~GREAT laughs! Thanks, Julie! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.
> 
> Cashmergma -- blinds are an absolute necessity for privacy. DH doesn't like sheers or anything covering the windows, but since the front window is fairly close to the street and walkers to and from the nearby trainstation, I like to keep the sheers closed in the afternoon when the morning sun is coming in and when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic. I open them for the afternoon then and they stay that way until morning unless we're eating in the dining room or have company in the living room.
> 
> ...


Oh I love that type of furniture would have it in a moment


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

StellaK said:


> My DIL passed this morning after an over eight year battle with breast cancer. They simply ran out of chemos to use. They had all lost their effectiveness. She had superb care the past 3 1/2 years as she was with her husband at the hospital where he did his residency. She was with an Oncologist who has national prominence in cancer care. It is such a dirty disease. It continues to morph and change and there are no absolutes on what will work.
> My son insisted on giving all her care up to the end. He will never regret what he has done for her but right now his grief seems profound. StellaK


~~~Sincerest condolences to you and DS. It is very difficult. I always say cancer is insidious. You are in our hearts & prayers.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well went to see about holiday, Tunisia cancelled so we are going to Tenerife instead,half board instead of all inclusive and costing £150 more,not much choice left flying from either Edinburgh or Glasgow in November,and temps will be lower than Tunisia, but at least some sunshine


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not have time or yarn! I liked the covered objects, like the motorcycle best!


~~~I liked the mittens, and the boy with balloons on the side of the building! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie my ex is in a wheelchair(leg amputated above knee) and when he flew to Southampton to go on a cruise he said the airline staff were fantastic,not just with him but also others who had difficulty walking maybe good idea to tell them of your difficulty in advance so they are prepared


I could ring them now- given they do a 24 hour service- and it is rising 7 in the morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry that you have hurt your back. Have you tried putting a cold pack on it?


usually aim for the heat cure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found myself at home all alone today well apart from mishka . Can't remember the last time that happened . 3 sons have all gone out for the day together and husbands best friend came and asked if he wanted to go with him and visit another friend . So they all disappeared about 12ish and I now have a lovely clean house apart from my bathroom . Wonder how long it will stay tidy as I'm expecting them all to turn up in the next half hour . The silence has been lovely . No TV at all
> Sonja


! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well went to see about holiday, Tunisia cancelled so we are going to Tenerife instead,half board instead of all inclusive and costing £150 more,not much choice left flying from either Edinburgh or Glasgow in November,and temps will be lower than Tunisia, but at least some sunshine


But hopefully a lot safer!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


~~~Nice! nice! nice! Matt's drawings, as expected, are wonderful! LOVE the parrot! Do you have a pattern source for the dish cloths? My DDIL is horse-crazy! I would like to make her the horse head cloth.

Take care on those long drives to Cincinnati...hope you don't have to do that too often!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> More pictures from vacation.


~~~Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, enjoyed pics. Love Matthew's bird and Sydney.
> jogged 20 min. with Maya and Pat and her golden Rnady this a.m.
> Had lunch with a woman I sponsored 25 years ago. She was i town to visit family.
> She and Ed are still happily married. We've been to their home in Grass Valley. That is very close to where my son John has put an offer on a home.


~~~Grass Valley is beautiful! Lovely tall trees!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great photos bonnie - thanks for sharing. One would need good "rear" padding if they were to spend five days on a stagecoach. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news normaedern. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I am marking my spot after my weekend away. I shall catch up later. I had a wonderful healing time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great photos bonnie - thanks for sharing. One would need good "rear" padding if they were to spend five days on a stagecoach. --- sam


Do you think that's why ladies wore them dresses with bustles at the back :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need a picture when you are finished - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've finally got going on mine so it will be interesting to see how it turns out
> Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> He has a few ways of selling his cards, but we need to investigate other options as well. The people at KAP will once again have the opportunity to see Matthew draw during the weekend. Even Sam's grandsons enjoy watching Matthew draw.
> 
> That is so sad to think that the fires will burn until the snow falls. I know that Dawn and Rookie would love to send some of their rain your way. The fields are so flooded in northern Ohio and Illinois and more rain is expected.


~~~Yesterday was pretty solid rain all day.....the yard was another lake! Today we are supposed to get more, but so far it has just been grey......there is still time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they did finally play - unfortunately they lost. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I hope you were able warm up. I think the damp does make one feel colder.
> Did Agery's team end up playing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a wheel chair waiting for me when i get off the plane - they are right at the door. steps i could do - slowly - just glad that most of the time there is just a ramp down to the plane. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Am wondering if you let them know at the ariport before you leave they will assist you in the "lift" thingy that they use for people who have trouble walking.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, when my mom & step-dad were sick, I spent all my free time with them, something I will never regret.
> My youngest son was very close to my FIL, at 11 yrs old he insisted on sitting with grandpa for the last 18 hrs of his life. He was very upset when he said to his aunt, " Grandpa is gone", she grabbed him & threw him out of the room & slammed the door in his face. My DH & I had gone across the street to his uncles place for something to eat, my DS came in just fuming at the stupidity of his aunt. To this day he won't speak to the witch!


~~~That is really sad. Why would she do such a thing?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great safe trip poledra - take lots of pictures for us. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I agree, no rattlesnakes, or bears either for that matter. Julie take it as easy as you can on your back.
> It's looking like a gorgeous day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we will need a picture when you are finished - please. --- sam


I am about halfway and I have quite a nice pattern going which is a surprise as I really struggled to get started 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with your husband - in the time i have lived alone i have never had curtains. every once in a while heidi brings up a different idea for my windows and i just look at her. i love all the natural light i can get into my house. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Rookie, your choices sound lovely.
> Really strange about the peeping Tomasina, maybe she has the " hots" for your youngest son? My DH hates curtains, " why have windows if you can't see out". I have sheets on the sides of my patio door & a valence across between. Also have a valance on my living room with cheap blinds that are only down in winter when the sun hits the TV. The bedrooms have roller blinds to keep out the sun/heat in summer. Good thing I have no close neighbors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have a wheel chair waiting for me when i get off the plane - they are right at the door. steps i could do - slowly - just glad that most of the time there is just a ramp down to the plane. --- sam


The heat treatment seems to be helping- just got to be careful. There definitely is no ramp at Paraparaumu, I've checked with the Airline!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with your husband - in the time i have lived alone i have never had curtains. every once in a while heidi brings up a different idea for my windows and i just look at her. i love all the natural light i can get into my house. --- sam


But you don't have close neighbours, apart from Heidi and Gary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lovely color jeanette - is that the furniture you are getting? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.
> 
> Cashmergma -- blinds are an absolute necessity for privacy. DH doesn't like sheers or anything covering the windows, but since the front window is fairly close to the street and walkers to and from the nearby trainstation, I like to keep the sheers closed in the afternoon when the morning sun is coming in and when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic. I open them for the afternoon then and they stay that way until morning unless we're eating in the dining room or have company in the living room.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the boy with the balloons. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I liked the mittens, and the boy with balloons on the side of the building! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet the bustles were pretty flat after five days of bumpity bump. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Do you think that's why ladies wore them dresses with bustles at the back :XD:
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is true - but i lived in a trailer court with no curtains - also both apartments in the city had no curtains - i figured if people got off on what they saw in my house they were really hard up. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> But you don't have close neighbours, apart from Heidi and Gary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true - but i lived in a trailer court with no curtains - also both apartments in the city had no curtains - i figured if people got off on what they saw in my house they were really hard up. --- sam


Bit different when you are female- bet people would say you were flaunting yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is advised here to have sheers and curtains here if you are overlooked as it helps to prevent thieves from seeing whether you have anything worth stealing.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Your furniture choices sound lovely Rookie and the colours in the picture look gorgeous . I would love sheers at my patio doors but hubby doesn't want them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
> Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else
> Sonja


Perhaps she's looking to see if you have children her own age......
Talk to her and ask her what's she looking for or at least her parents if it bothers you.
Sounds to me like a curious child that's all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> usually aim for the heat cure!


Everyone laughs at me till they have a little problem, then remember what I told them way back when what I do...........

Good old "VICKS"... I use this for cramps, if I pull a muscle or even when I have arthritis in my fingers or whatever else, IT WORKS........ Laugh all they want too but once tried it works for them as well......... So Julie give it a try, lol! Too me it also smells better than other muscle creams out there.......

Do hope you have a wonderful holiday, hope that the crew take good care of you as well, which I am sure they will.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Everyone laughs at me till they have a little problem, then remember what I told them way back when what I do...........
> 
> Good old "VICKS"... I use this for cramps, if I pull a muscle or even when I have arthritis in my fingers or whatever else, IT WORKS........ Laugh all they want too but once tried it works for them as well......... So Julie give it a try, lol! Too me it also smells better than other muscle creams out there.......
> 
> ...


Vicks is excellent, and Olbas Oil as an inhalant- just at that awkward part of the back, though.
Thanks for the good wishes!
Just enjoying a bowl of porridge- supplies getting a little low- I did not want to leave perishables while I am away.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice! nice! nice! Matt's drawings, as expected, are wonderful! LOVE the parrot! Do you have a pattern source for the dish cloths? My DDIL is horse-crazy! I would like to make her the horse head cloth.
> 
> Take care on those long drives to Cincinnati...hope you don't have to do that too often!


It is a free pattern. Try: frogiezplaceblogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html If this doesn't work, I will see if I can find another way of pulling it up for you. Simple enough that I did it in the car.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The heat treatment seems to be helping- just got to be careful. There definitely is no ramp at Paraparaumu, I've checked with the Airline!


I am pleased the treatment is helping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased the treatment is helping.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Grass Valley is beautiful! Lovely tall trees!


Thank you. I think so too. His yard has lovely tall old trees.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures with us Bonnie. I went back to work today and now I am extremely tires.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Have a lovely time on vacation. Sewing is more fur with friends nearby and the beautiful view of the ocean. Ringo will enjoy it as well. Do you have to worry about sharks in the water?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, what a calm, peaceful color combo.
Kaye, enjoy your travels. Looking forward to pix. Glad Marla can care for Ryssa,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Found myself at home all alone today well apart from mishka . Can't remember the last time that happened . 3 sons have all gone out for the day together and husbands best friend came and asked if he wanted to go with him and visit another friend . So they all disappeared about 12ish and I now have a lovely clean house apart from my bathroom . Wonder how long it will stay tidy as I'm expecting them all to turn up in the next half hour . The silence has been lovely . No TV at all
> Sonja


Lovely to have a tidy, quiet house to yourself for a while. I hope you enjoyed it while it lasted!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well went to see about holiday, Tunisia cancelled so we are going to Tenerife instead,half board instead of all inclusive and costing £150 more,not much choice left flying from either Edinburgh or Glasgow in November,and temps will be lower than Tunisia, but at least some sunshine


Glad you got something sorted. At least you'll get to see the sun in Tenerife.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is true - but i lived in a trailer court with no curtains - also both apartments in the city had no curtains - i figured if people got off on what they saw in my house they were really hard up. --- sam


But it's nice on a cold winter evening to draw the curtains and get cosy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Vicks is excellent, and Olbas Oil as an inhalant- just at that awkward part of the back, though.
> Thanks for the good wishes!
> Just enjoying a bowl of porridge- supplies getting a little low- I did not want to leave perishables while I am away.


How long will you be away Julie?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, I am wondering if perhaps the persons who act as stewardesses could help you up and down the stairs into, and exiting, the airplane. I am wondering it it is a tiny little 6-12 seat plane, the kind we fly from Denver to Pierre, SD when we go on vacation. There is a pilot, co-pilot and passengers on our tiny plane. Hope you have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...Have a lovely time on vacation. Sewing is more fur with friends nearby and the beautiful view of the ocean. Ringo will enjoy it as well. Do you have to worry about sharks in the water?


Not normally- usually more for swimmers- and we certainly won't be going in this time of year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How long will you be away Julie?


Till the last week of the month!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I am wondering if perhaps the persons who act as stewardesses could help you up and down the stairs into, and exiting, the airplane. I am wondering it it is a tiny little 6-12 seat plane, the kind we fly from Denver to Pierre, SD when we go on vacation. There is a pilot, co-pilot and passengers on our tiny plane. Hope you have a wonderful vacation.


I am not a hundred percent sure- I think it is a bit bigger than that- It does have a cargo hold. I am sure the Stewardesses will be ready- especially as there is now a note with my booking.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Till the last week of the month!


Have a wonderful time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Have a wonderful time and enjoy yourself.


Thanks, Angela! I expect I will have internet access!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all. 

Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.

Tuesday afternoon, DD got a call to report to the hospital for induction that evening.

To make a long story short .... when asked how she was doing on Wednesday afternoon, her answer was "freakin peachy". Her husband sent out a picture a moment later and I tell ya, the look on her face would have scared Gunga Din. 

A few hours later, without the aid of a longed for but medically out of the question epidural, she gave birth to a 7 lb, 4 oz. beautiful baby girl. 

DD wont let anyone post pictures online, but trust me, she is gorgeous.

She had a rough time, with extensive bruising and tearing. She not so affectionately refers to her lady bits as "baboon ass". According to her nurses, it's quite impressive. 

Sitting is an adventure in painland. Suffice to say, when she asks me to pass her the donut, she isnt talking about Dunkin.

Love and Hugs!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope not - i was well reserved when i was near the windows - but on the third floor there was not too many who could see. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bit different when you are female- bet people would say you were flaunting yourself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - i always said that if someone broke into my house they would trash it because there was nothing to steal. i had a really old television and no computer - i didn't have one of those until just before i moved back to ohio.

i really am not advocating living with or without curtains - heidi tried - i will give her credit - to convince me that i needed curtains to make the place look homey. she still tries from time to time. and you are right julie - our neighbors are not right on top of us. --- sam



martina said:


> It is advised here to have sheers and curtains here if you are overlooked as it helps to prevent thieves from seeing whether you have anything worth stealing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Grandma! What a wonderful gift of love. DD will soon forget the pain and live in joy of the gift of new life.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the new grand baby. Mum has my sympathies re the pain she is having now as I had that with my first baby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is true - but i lived in a trailer court with no curtains - also both apartments in the city had no curtains - i figured if people got off on what they saw in my house they were really hard up. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Everyone laughs at me till they have a little problem, then remember what I told them way back when what I do...........
> 
> Good old "VICKS"... I use this for cramps, if I pull a muscle or even when I have arthritis in my fingers or whatever else, IT WORKS........ Laugh all they want too but once tried it works for them as well......... So Julie give it a try, lol! Too me it also smells better than other muscle creams out there.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope not - i was well reserved when i was near the windows - but on the third floor there was not too many who could see. --- sam


Mean't me, not you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bob glory, congrats on the arrival of your new grand daughter.I'm sorry your daughter had such a rough time. I hope her kidney issues are being fixed & she will soon be enjoying motherhood.

Julie, I'm glad your back is a little better, hope it continues to improve.

DH was going to Lloydminster this morning so I went with him to get a few groceries, you can't get nice fruit in town . We looked for a portable air conditioner as the house has just about been unbearable. Everyone else in the country must have been thinking the same thing as the stores were sold out of all but the ones too small to bother buying.
I came home & worked in the garden all afternoon, I've got the weeding done there, then just have the flower beds to do. 
Thunder has been rumbling all afternoon & it's so muggy, ( how can it be muggy. When we have such a drought) DH just came home, they got 1/2 inch of rain in town, 5 miles away but so far nothing here. Some serious stuff on the radar, maybe we will get wet yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a lovely color jeanette - is that the furniture you are getting? --- sam


No, just the color. We found a great sale on a living room suite at a local store and were able to order the set in our color/fabric. It will take over 8 weeks to get the pieces. I'll post a photo when I get it all set up. I'm waiting until after the furniture is in before I make the drapes so it will be October before we have it all done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


I'm sure she is a beautiful little girl. Congrats to Mom and Dad and all the rest of you. Sorry that Mom had such a tough time and that healing is quick. That sure would make childbearing even more painful than it already is!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sonja - It's " a domestic engineer in charge of a household " enjoy your NEW title...VA Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oops! Just posted to the old KTP. LOL
> Copied it and reposting it here.
> Hi Everyone. A little time off tonight. Had the grandchildren for dinner and a movie and the next day, all day, with a friend at a local festival. What fun we had and I amazed both of us with how well I did with walking. Today is another story, but better than I thought I would be.
> 
> ...


~~~Oh Daralen....the neighbor is what is called a "crazy maker". And really needs to be eliminated from your circle. One feels sorry for her, but you don't need her in your life...and she has "made her bed...."
Wishing you and your mom healthy vibes & energies. Stay strong!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> A few hours later, without the aid of a longed for but medically out of the question epidural, she gave birth to a 7 lb, 4 oz. beautiful baby girl.
> 
> ...


So glad baby arrived safely. Your DD still has her sense of humour even after all the pain,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bob glory, congrats on the arrival of your new grand daughter.I'm sorry your daughter had such a rough time. I hope her kidney issues are being fixed & she will soon be enjoying motherhood.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad your back is a little better, hope it continues to improve.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie!
Hoping that it does rain for you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a free pattern. Try:
> 
> frogiezplaceblogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html
> 
> If this doesn't work, I will see if I can find another way of pulling it up for you. Simple enough that I did it in the car.


Thanks for posting I was wondering if it was a free pattern. My oldest nephew is crazy about frogs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they did finally play - unfortunately they lost. --- sam


Glad they got to play eventually but sorry they didn't win.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found myself at home all alone today well apart from mishka . Can't remember the last time that happened . 3 sons have all gone out for the day together and husbands best friend came and asked if he wanted to go with him and visit another friend . So they all disappeared about 12ish and I now have a lovely clean house apart from my bathroom . Wonder how long it will stay tidy as I'm expecting them all to turn up in the next half hour . The silence has been lovely . No TV at all
> Sonja


I like days when the house is quiet, I seem to get more done.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Bonnie, Sorry I just saw this. ( still have trouble keeping up) We have way too much water some of the fields around us have parts under water and the corn is yellow. No one around here got their hay in before the 4 of July. Our hay guy was so busy with his fields he couldn't get ours before more rain, so it's tall and brown from being old. We've had to buy hay to supplement what our son cuts by hand from the field. We're just continuing to downsize for Winter so I'm sure it will work out. All our goats are going except 3. We will have to have a dry Fall to be able to get a 2nd cutting.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Nittergma, are you also getting flooded with rain in your area? Seems the east is keeping all the wet stuff, lol.
> 
> Sonja, what are you making these days if not baby things?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Rookie, your choices sound lovely.
> Really strange about the peeping Tomasina, maybe she has the " hots" for your youngest son? My DH hates curtains, " why have windows if you can't see out". I have sheets on the sides of my patio door & a valence across between. Also have a valance on my living room with cheap blinds that are only down in winter when the sun hits the TV. The bedrooms have roller blinds to keep out the sun/heat in summer. Good thing I have no close neighbors.


My DH is the opposite- he wants the curtains or blinds down when it is really cold (well our really cold) to keep the heat in, (or out in summer). While I say but I want to be able to see outside and have the natural light. Most of our rooms don't have curtains but do have roller blinds which we operate from inside. So while we are only heading for 14 I have most blinds up (as I don't use the spare room or spend much time in the bedroom I have left those windows covered as we ahve little sun today).
Went out early htis morning to beat the rain that was coming needing to buy cheese. Had some breakfast while I was out headed home dropped into the community centre. And remebered when asked I was doing today that I had forgotten to get the cheese! So I need to go and try to dodge the showers. Thought while I was out this morning that I would also get some money out the bank- didn't have the right card! So the breakfast I had so I get my errands done befor ethe rain was wasted as neither of th ethings I planned to do got done. So I might go now - it has just rained so maybe I can beat the next one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.
> 
> Cashmergma -- blinds are an absolute necessity for privacy. DH doesn't like sheers or anything covering the windows, but since the front window is fairly close to the street and walkers to and from the nearby trainstation, I like to keep the sheers closed in the afternoon when the morning sun is coming in and when there's a lot of pedestrian traffic. I open them for the afternoon then and they stay that way until morning unless we're eating in the dining room or have company in the living room.
> 
> ...


Those colours look peaceful- but your first photos didn't feel like that for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Found myself at home all alone today well apart from mishka . Can't remember the last time that happened . 3 sons have all gone out for the day together and husbands best friend came and asked if he wanted to go with him and visit another friend . So they all disappeared about 12ish and I now have a lovely clean house apart from my bathroom . Wonder how long it will stay tidy as I'm expecting them all to turn up in the next half hour . The silence has been lovely . No TV at all
> Sonja


Isn't it lovely- I still love it even though I am often alone,.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well went to see about holiday, Tunisia cancelled so we are going to Tenerife instead,half board instead of all inclusive and costing £150 more,not much choice left flying from either Edinburgh or Glasgow in November,and temps will be lower than Tunisia, but at least some sunshine


At least you should be safe! Which is worth the extra costs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you all on the arrival of your new GD. As I won't be posting photos of my grandchild either I won't complain. Hope your DD soon loses her 'baboon ass'- she sounds like she might share your sense of humour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - i always said that if someone broke into my house they would trash it because there was nothing to steal. i had a really old television and no computer - i didn't have one of those until just before i moved back to ohio.
> 
> i really am not advocating living with or without curtains - heidi tried - i will give her credit - to convince me that i needed curtains to make the place look homey. she still tries from time to time. and you are right julie - our neighbors are not right on top of us. --- sam


Wouldn't they help keep your house warm? ANd as you are asleep for half the day you cul dkeep them closed for a good portion of the 24 hours as you are awake when it is dark and you can't see anything outside. And if you have the curatins wide enough they don't need to cover the windows at all when they aren't closed so the natural light is not restricted at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Congratulations Grandma! What a wonderful gift of love. DD will soon forget the pain and live in joy of the gift of new life.


Congratulations bobglory on becoming a grandma and congratulations to your daughter to . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie said:


> Sonja - It's " a domestic engineer in charge of a household " enjoy your NEW title...VA Sharon


That's better than the title here Sharon still not keen on the domestic part , all though after all the cleaning I did yesterday I should be called domestic super woman 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bonnie!
> Hoping that it does rain for you!


Me too Bonnie never thought I would say this but I hope you get lots of rain enough to give everywhere a good soaking and to hopefully help the firefighters get control of them fires . A lady over on main said they had finally had rain which she was grateful for as she lived right near to a fire 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi Bonnie, Sorry I just saw this. ( still have trouble keeping up) We have way too much water some of the fields around us have parts under water and the corn is yellow. No one around here got their hay in before the 4 of July. Our hay guy was so busy with his fields he couldn't get ours before more rain, so it's tall and brown from being old. We've had to buy hay to supplement what our son cuts by hand from the field. We're just continuing to downsize for Winter so I'm sure it will work out. All our goats are going except 3. We will have to have a dry Fall to be able to get a 2nd cutting.


Seems the farmers east or west can't get a break this year.
People here are getting a little panicked about what they will feed cows next winter as most of the hay crops are pretty sad, maybe 1 bale/acre. We ave also heard that some of the community pastures(government and where you pay /day to have cows pastures) are sending cattle home as there is nothing left.
We got almost 1/2 inch of rain tonight, that will help some but the showers are so hit & miss, one neighbor got 1.5 inches in minutes yesterday, we got a few drops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats gigi on the new granddaughter - i have no doubt she is a beauty. sending dd tons of healing energy to wrap her up in warm healing energy to get rid of the pain and heal her quickly. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to watch this - it will make you smile and laugh. --- sam




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155711389005063


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this should get you to the website and you can look for the horse dishrag. ---- sam

http//:www.rogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/11/paw-dishcloth-pattern.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Kathleendoris hope you have a lovely day &#127874;&#128144;
and if I remember right I think it's Joy s grandson Tim s birthday to so a happy birthday to Tim too &#127881;&#127874;
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations bobglory on becoming a grandma and congratulations to your daughter to .
> Sonja


Congratulations from Wales, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone have a lovely happy Birthday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's better than the title here Sharon still not keen on the domestic part , all though after all the cleaning I did yesterday I should be called domestic super woman 😄
> Sonja


"Domestic Goddess" fits rather well!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wouldn't they help keep your house warm? ANd as you are asleep for half the day you cul dkeep them closed for a good portion of the 24 hours as you are awake when it is dark and you can't see anything outside. And if you have the curatins wide enough they don't need to cover the windows at all when they aren't closed so the natural light is not restricted at all.


I have curtains and vertical blinds on all my windows except kitchen and bathroom.The curtains are purely for show, the blinds I close at night but are fully open all day and dont obstruct any light,but find they do help especially in winter to conserve room heat


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations bobglory on becoming a grandma and congratulations to your daughter to .
> Sonja


Will add my congratulations to Sonja's xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathleendoris hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> and if I remember right I think it's Joy s grandson Tim s birthday to so a happy birthday to Tim too 🎉🎂
> Sonja


Happy birthday to you both from Scotland x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have curtains and vertical blinds on all my windows except kitchen and bathroom.The curtains are purely for show, the blinds I close at night but are fully open all day and dont obstruct any light,but find they do help especially in winter to conserve room heat


Yes and Julie has just told us how much warmer her plac eis now that she has curtains up. And Sam is always complaining about being cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to KathleenDoris and Tim- have lovely days both of you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes and Julie has just told us how much warmer her plac eis now that she has curtains up. And Sam is always complaining about being cold.


If Sam really does not like curtains at window perhaps a longer rail or pole would be a good option, curtains could be drawn right back from window completely during day and closed at night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes and Julie has just told us how much warmer her plac eis now that she has curtains up. And Sam is always complaining about being cold.


I wonder if someone is a bit 'set in his ways'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to KathleenDoris and Tim- have lovely days both of you.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday also to Aran, haven't heard from him for a while- maybe he is busy getting ready to teach at the KAP?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tim.

Happy Birthday, KathleenDoris. Hope both of your specials days are filled with good times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if someone is a bit 'set in his ways'?


Who Sam? ... Not all :-D :-D :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Kathleen, Tim and Aran!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Aran....sorry I inadvertently left you off the best wishes list. Hope it's a great one..see you at KAP.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for your good wishes! When I first checked my mail this morning, I found a PM from Admin. I have to admit, my first reaction was, 'Oh, no, what have I done wrong', but it was a birthday greeting, which was a good start to the day! Not as personal as your greetings, but nice, anyway.

I couldn't wish better than to share the day with Tim and Aran!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday wishes for Tim I will share them with him shortly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Who Sam? ... Not all :-D :-D :-D


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for your good wishes! When I first checked my mail this morning, I found a PM from Admin. I have to admit, my first reaction was, 'Oh, no, what have I done wrong', but it was a birthday greeting, which was a good start to the day! Not as personal as your greetings, but nice, anyway.
> 
> I couldn't wish better than to share the day with Tim and Aran!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Signing out for about a day- I have decided I need to pack the laptop so I can weigh my cabin bag- the battery does not hold the charge well, so I won't be bothering to reconnect. Nearly Wednesday here- the day we travel- still a lot of loose ends to sort- but gradually turning the power off on things I don't want on, while I am away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Kathleen, Tim, and Aran.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just a short stop for some coffee with my friends. Can't stay long as they are coming to measure for blinds today and will measure the whole house so that when we are ready to do each room they are ready to go, which means cleaning, cleaning, cleaning. Thank goodness the bedroom is on the 2nd floor. Just wanted to make sure you knew people couldn't walk up and peek in on us. 

Julie, know exactly what you are talking about. I just bent over to pick up a piece of paper, no weight involved at all, when my back went out one time. It only takes a second but a long time to heal.

Bonnie, what lovely photos of your vacation. So much fun to see.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes for mom. Must say good-bye as I've been up since 3am and must finish working before exhaustion sets in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute Sam; looked like what goes on in our house between Sydney and the cats....LOL


thewren said:


> you have to watch this - it will make you smile and laugh. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and off to knit; projects for KAP gift bags and only half finished.
Happy Birthday to those celebrting.
Prayers for the ailing moms and families.
Love the colors you've chosen Jeanette.
Traveling mercies for those heading out whether by land or air. 
TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran and KathleenDoris, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you Kathleen, and to Tim and Aran too!!


Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you for your good wishes! When I first checked my mail this morning, I found a PM from Admin. I have to admit, my first reaction was, 'Oh, no, what have I done wrong', but it was a birthday greeting, which was a good start to the day! Not as personal as your greetings, but nice, anyway.
> 
> I couldn't wish better than to share the day with Tim and Aran!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I haven't been able to keep up on where you are going but have a great time (or...when you get this hope you had a wonderful time!)


Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for about a day- I have decided I need to pack the laptop so I can weigh my cabin bag- the battery does not hold the charge well, so I won't be bothering to reconnect. Nearly Wednesday here- the day we travel- still a lot of loose ends to sort- but gradually turning the power off on things I don't want on, while I am away.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that's sad. When we ever do get our hay in there should be a lot but I don't think it will be very good quality. I hope you get some more rain. Did I read about fires there?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems the farmers east or west can't get a break this year.
> People here are getting a little panicked about what they will feed cows next winter as most of the hay crops are pretty sad, maybe 1 bale/acre. We ave also heard that some of the community pastures(government and where you pay /day to have cows pastures) are sending cattle home as there is nothing left.
> We got almost 1/2 inch of rain tonight, that will help some but the showers are so hit & miss, one neighbor got 1.5 inches in minutes yesterday, we got a few drops.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom's neighbor is mad that the family is taking care of mom. She told my sister that we shouldn't be there and we should take her to a nursing home to die. She is the same one that told my nephews to go play ball in the road and get hit. My sweet sister who gets along with everyone lost it with her. Before that she asked if mom was coming home. Said she didn't care, just was wondering if she was getting new neighbors. Must say, this is really making me rethink moving into condominiums or homes right on top of one another. We really were thinking of doing that as we age, but are totally rethinking it knowing there is the possibility of the nightmare neighbor. She blamed me for her damaging the mirror on her huge car trying to get it in the small garage. Mind you I was nowhere near her, just because my car was parked in the driveway, which she apparently owns. She has only lived there 1/2 a year and mom has been there since these condominiums were built. The neighbor seems to hate all of us because she is alone and mom has so many. Her mistake though because we even took in our one neighbor who was like a grandma and had her in a hospital bed in the dining room like she was the center of the family and she was part of our family till she died. She was a sweetheart and had a place in all our hearts. I don't think any of us will be taking Mom's current neighbor in.
> 
> ~~~Incredibly outrageous.....I think she needs to be dealt with as bluntly as she talks to you. How you care for your mom is NONE of her business!
> Re her comments to the nephews....they should ask her to join them! People who say such things to people really get my goat.....just mean...especially to kids! awful. So sorry you & the family have to put up with her. We had a neighbor kinda' like that. She accused us of poisoning her trees, rooting through her house (though we had no key or way to get in) and stealing important papers, etc. etc. Just crazy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
sending tons of healing energy to you julie - get you totally back in the pink before your trip. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't feel there is much hope of that Sam- but thanks for the thought!


~~~Never give up hope!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


~~~Lovely pictures!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - it will make you smile and laugh. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathleendoris hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> and if I remember right I think it's Joy s grandson Tim s birthday to so a happy birthday to Tim too 🎉🎂
> Sonja


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny Bonnie as son can't stand her . She has been a bit of a pain for the last couple of years now . Banging on the fence and throwing stones at the dog . She is a bit of a bully with little children too . This is just the latest weird behaviour from her . I'm just hoping that going to the secondary school makes her grow up a bit and hopefully she will soon get fed up of just standing there
> Sonja


~~~It's beginning to sound like she has some issues. Do you know her parents?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.
> 
> ~~~Rookie, the colors look wonderful....very relaxing!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gigi, congratulations on your new granddaughter! Hope your daughter feels better very soon.

Well, I'm back to babysitting, DD#1 is all healed up after her surgery and back to work. I just have Katie today, Lili is at day care. Wed. and Thurs, I'll have both of them. Fri. Bob and I are going to Lancaster,PA for the weekend. We are going to a couple of Southern Gospel music concerts and maybe having lunch with some friends. 

Next week, Katie starts going to a series of camps that last from 9 a.m.to 3 p.m. every day, so I'll be taking her to those. I'll have Lili Wed, Thurs and Fri. after we drop Katie off. Crazy schedule, but it does work for us!
Any way, Katie and I are off to the Museum of the Earth in Ithaca. Lots of dinosaur bones, fossils, etc. Maybe we'll both learn something new today!! Love and hugs, Paula

Oops, I almost forgot - have a fabulous time on your trip, Julie. I'll keep my fingers crossed that Ringo behaves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for about a day- I have decided I need to pack the laptop so I can weigh my cabin bag- the battery does not hold the charge well, so I won't be bothering to reconnect. Nearly Wednesday here- the day we travel- still a lot of loose ends to sort- but gradually turning the power off on things I don't want on, while I am away.


Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a free pattern. Try: frogiezplaceblogspot.com/2007/12/giddy-up.html If this doesn't work, I will see if I can find another way of pulling it up for you. Simple enough that I did it in the car.


~~~I tried but it said the web page is not available....=-(
If you could find another way, I would appreciate it!
Thanks much!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I jogged 24 min. Yeah us. Pat and Randy were with us or I'd have probably given in at 20 minutes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Tim.
> 
> Happy Birthday, KathleenDoris. Hope both of your specials days are filled with good times.


From me too, hope it's a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for about a day- I have decided I need to pack the laptop so I can weigh my cabin bag- the battery does not hold the charge well, so I won't be bothering to reconnect. Nearly Wednesday here- the day we travel- still a lot of loose ends to sort- but gradually turning the power off on things I don't want on, while I am away.


I hope you're getting excited to travel and see your friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like that schedule should keep you out of trouble. The museum sounds interesting, you shouod have a great time.
We travelled some of the same roads Bob did on his trip to Alaska, even dry up there.



Grandmapaula said:


> Gigi, congratulations on your new granddaughter! Hope your daughter feels better very soon.
> 
> Well, I'm back to babysitting, DD#1 is all healed up after her surgery and back to work. I just have Katie today, Lili is at day care. Wed. and Thurs, I'll have both of them. Fri. Bob and I are going to Lancaster,PA for the weekend. We are going to a couple of Southern Gospel music concerts and maybe having lunch with some friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone, just a short stop for some coffee with my friends. Can't stay long as they are coming to measure for blinds today and will measure the whole house so that when we are ready to do each room they are ready to go, which means cleaning, cleaning, cleaning. Thank goodness the bedroom is on the 2nd floor. Just wanted to make sure you knew people couldn't walk up and peek in on us.
> 
> Julie, know exactly what you are talking about. I just bent over to pick up a piece of paper, no weight involved at all, when my back went out one time. It only takes a second but a long time to heal.
> 
> ...


Good to share coffee with you and hope you do take care and don't overdo. I'm glad you were able to find someone to do the blinds...did you find a place like Eddie Z's or a local outfit? I'm not ready for drapes just yet, but am in the market to be looking. I guess that's one advantage to having a designer work with us (I didn't) is that they would have access to the fabric from the couches and chair to match up to drapes. I have to wait until the furniture is delivered and then can use the loose pillows to take to the stores. Which may not be a bad thing as there are big signs on all the swatches that dye lots may differ significantly and store is not responsible for those changes. We all know as knitters that dye lots can make a difference.

Hoping your project goes well without hiccoughs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually a better photo of the seafoam green, but the accent colors are more coral, spice and deep burgundy...it's not quite as "beachy" as it might imply. The wood in our living room and dining room vs. the glass in the photo makes it feel quite a bit cozier and warmer. I don't think I'll do print drapes, but never say never.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gigi, congratulations on your new granddaughter! Hope your daughter feels better very soon.
> 
> Well, I'm back to babysitting, DD#1 is all healed up after her surgery and back to work. I just have Katie today, Lili is at day care. Wed. and Thurs, I'll have both of them. Fri. Bob and I are going to Lancaster,PA for the weekend. We are going to a couple of Southern Gospel music concerts and maybe having lunch with some friends.
> 
> ...


I sure wish we were closer, I'd come join you with DGS (age 6) to the Museum of the Earth. DGS would love it and I'd finally see what he's talking about---he's a nut for anything dinosaur and has the huge book of dinosaur information memorized. He can now read most of it and is easily pronouncing words that I can't just because he can phonetically figure them out and he knows what they should be by the context. You and Katie will have a blast.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Many congratulations.


~~~DITTO! The new one's sweetness will help ease the pain, and soon take over.
Congratulations!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for posting I was wondering if it was a free pattern. My oldest nephew is crazy about frogs.


~~~I did some adjusting and googled "frogiez place" and found the patterns.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been trying to catch up here but better go and get stuff done before I go to work. Been trying to "find my garden" this morning and it looks like rain.
Hope everyone has a good day/night. I'm keeping those with needs in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in the chorus of happy birthday to kathleendoris and tim - hope it is a special day for both of them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathleendoris hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> and if I remember right I think it's Joy s grandson Tim s birthday to so a happy birthday to Tim too 🎉🎂
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if someone is a bit 'set in his ways'?


 :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday aran. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday also to Aran, haven't heard from him for a while- maybe he is busy getting ready to teach at the KAP?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you check out the recipe for dinosaur did cake on in this week's opening? you need to visit the website and see a picture of the cake. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I sure wish we were closer, I'd come join you with DGS (age 6) to the Museum of the Earth. DGS would love it and I'd finally see what he's talking about---he's a nut for anything dinosaur and has the huge book of dinosaur information memorized. He can now read most of it and is easily pronouncing words that I can't just because he can phonetically figure them out and he knows what they should be by the context. You and Katie will have a blast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you check out the recipe for dinosaur did cake on in this week's opening? you need to visit the website and see a picture of the cake. --- sam


I did and I definitely have that in mind for his birthday next February. We bought a kit at the museum where he had to chip away the plaster and brush it to find the bones and excavate them...I'll use those same bones in the cake.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like that schedule should keep you out of trouble. The museum sounds interesting, you shouod have a great time.
> We travelled some of the same roads Bob did on his trip to Alaska, even dry up there.


Bonnie, I wish I could send you folks some of the rain we are having right now. It is coming down very hard - Katie and I got in the door less than 5 minutes before the skies opened. We had a great time at the museum. They have a full Mastadon skeleton that was dug up about a 3 hour drive from here. Also a great exhibit on the glacier that formed the Finger Lakes where we live. We also stopped and had lunch and an ice cream cone. So altogether, we had a pretty great time together. Well, the thunder is getting closer, so I think I'll shut off the computer until it goes away! Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday TIM.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday TIM.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kathleendoris (a bit late), Aran and Tim. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and off to knit; projects for KAP gift bags and only half finished.
> Happy Birthday to those celebrting.
> Prayers for the ailing moms and families.
> Love the colors you've chosen Jeanette.
> ...


Still working on mine too, getting close to finishing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I did some adjusting and googled "frogiez place" and found the patterns.


Thank you 👍😊


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for posting I was wondering if it was a free pattern. My oldest nephew is crazy about frogs.


The frog cloth came from a Leisure arts pattern book. I think it is from Garden dishcloths. Do you want me to try to bring it to KAP? I think there is a frog dishcloth at the website that I got the horse head from so you could look on the right side column and see the other patterns she has available.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Tim.
> 
> Happy Birthday, KathleenDoris. Hope both of your specials days are filled with good times.


I would also like to say Happy Birthday to these two wonderful people as well as Aran who celebrates a birthday today.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I did not think of it when the subject came up a few weeks ago,but here it is today. It is a very simple recipe for pork chops and one my mother made many years ago. It is adaptable for any number of people. I think this may be German in origin.
Use any type of pork chops, one or two per person. Use an appropriate-sized baking dish, I like pyrex, and I like to spray it with an oil for ease of cleaning. Dredge the chops with flour.I add paprika for color, garlic salt for flavor and black pepper. Arrange chops in a single layer in dish. Top with milk to top of chops. Place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about one hour. The milk forms a sort of thin gravy, great over mashed or baked potatoes.
Do not cover baking dish. Any type of milk can be used, whole, skim, or evaporated. These are always moist and very, very tender.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for about a day- I have decided I need to pack the laptop so I can weigh my cabin bag- the battery does not hold the charge well, so I won't be bothering to reconnect. Nearly Wednesday here- the day we travel- still a lot of loose ends to sort- but gradually turning the power off on things I don't want on, while I am away.


So happy that your travels have begun. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I tried but it said the web page is not available....=-(
> If you could find another way, I would appreciate it!
> Thanks much!


Sorry about that. I typed what was reading across the bar on the top of my computer while I had the site opened. I am glad you found it. Be sure to check out the other patterns listed at the right side of the page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds easy and i love pork chops. ---- sam



StellaK said:


> I did not think of it when the subject came up a few weeks ago,but here it is today. It is a very simple recipe for pork chops and one my mother made many years ago. It is adaptable for any number of people. I think this may be German in origin.
> Use any type of pork chops, one or two per person. Use an appropriate-sized baking dish, I like pyrex, and I like to spray it with an oil for ease of cleaning. Dredge the chops with flour.I add paprika for color, garlic salt for flavor and black pepper. Arrange chops in a single layer in dish. Top with milk to top of chops. Place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about one hour. The milk forms a sort of thin gravy, great over mashed or baked potatoes.
> Do not cover baking dish. Any type of milk can be used, whole, skim, or evaporated. These are always moist and very, very tender.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

StellaK thanks for the recipe, it sounds delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - i am doing my happy dance. i was at the dental clinic today doing the impression for my new lower plate - if all goes well i will get it 3 september. i was hoping to have them by the kop - guess you will just need to look at me toothless again. it's kind of exciting after all this time. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The frog cloth came from a Leisure arts pattern book. I think it is from Garden dishcloths. Do you want me to try to bring it to KAP? I think there is a frog dishcloth at the website that I got the horse head from so you could look on the right side column and see the other patterns she has available.


Yes please that would be great, if you don't mind. Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - i am doing my happy dance. i was at the dental clinic today doing the impression for my new lower plate - if all goes well i will get it 3 september. i was hoping to have them by the kop - guess you will just need to look at me toothless again. it's kind of exciting after all this time. --- sam


Yippie 👏👏👍👍 so excited for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes please that would be great, if you don't mind. Thank you


I will start a KAP box soon and put it in that box so it will come. I will have to make sure it doesn't get picked up in the SWAP though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that sounds easy and i love pork chops. ---- sam


I want to try Stella's pork chop recipe as well. Simple enough for a working woman with a tight schedule.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will start a KAP box soon and put it in that box so it will come. I will have to make sure it doesn't get picked up in the SWAP though.


Thank you! No it would not be good to have it picked up in the swap. I have started my box of things not much this year, it seems like time is getting away on me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Kathleendoris (a bit late), Aran and Tim. I hope you all have a wonderful day.


And from me, too, Kathleendoris, Aran, and Tim!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! No it would not be good to have it picked up in the swap. I have started my box of things not much this year, it seems like time is getting away on me.


As long as you bring yourself and Jamie - that is the most important thing. I am looking forward to seeing both of you again. It was so lovely to have spent time with both of you and Pammie after everyone else had left. We will be bringing the fruits and veggies again this year. Cut with love!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I did not think of it when the subject came up a few weeks ago,but here it is today. It is a very simple recipe for pork chops and one my mother made many years ago. It is adaptable for any number of people. I think this may be German in origin.
> Use any type of pork chops, one or two per person. Use an appropriate-sized baking dish, I like pyrex, and I like to spray it with an oil for ease of cleaning. Dredge the chops with flour.I add paprika for color, garlic salt for flavor and black pepper. Arrange chops in a single layer in dish. Top with milk to top of chops. Place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about one hour. The milk forms a sort of thin gravy, great over mashed or baked potatoes.
> Do not cover baking dish. Any type of milk can be used, whole, skim, or evaporated. These are always moist and very, very tender.


Sounds good and simple- just the sort I like


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> As long as you bring yourself and Jamie - that is the most important thing. I am looking forward to seeing both of you again. It was so lovely to have spent time with both of you and Pammie after everyone else had left. We will be bringing the fruits and veggies again this year. Cut with love!


Oh we will be there no problem at all. We enjoyed it very much too, was nice. Looking forward to the fruits and veggies, my favorite part. I will be bringing my curry of chicken again this year along with a vegetarian version as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Stella K, thanks for the pork chop recipe..it will be great for Sunday dinner.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Thank you for the update on Mel. I am pleased she is progressing and knitting but hope they get to the root of her problem soon. 
I also wonder how Shirley is doing now and hope she is well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim sends his thanks (with a large smile) for the kind wishes for his birthday. 

Even his aide from school came with gifts because she cares so much for him and works with him on many things beyond his IEP goals--for his own development. She's great with him!!

Joy


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

The pork chop recipe is adjustable for any number of servings because of the size of dish you use. The only adjustment I would make is for many chops. I baked this with nine chops last week and I increased the baking time to an hour and a half.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

StellaK said:


> The pork chop recipe is adjustable for any number of servings because of the size of dish you use. The only adjustment I would make is for many chops. I baked this with nine chops last week and I increased the baking time to an hour and a half.


I am definitely going to try this, can do it after I get home from work.
Happy birthday to all celebrating.
To hot and humid here for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds good and simple- just the sort I like


That's what I was thinking . I am going to try it too . Thank you Stella 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Thanks for th eupdate Mary. At least being able to knit again will help her feel better and has to do her good to be using her brain and arms like that. Doesn't exactly help with walking though.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Stella K, thanks for the pork chop recipe..it will be great for Sunday dinner.


Thanks Stella I will try that as well x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Good to hear that Melody is back knitting and that both she and Shirley are making improvements


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for update on Mel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear news of Mel and I have noticed Shirley occasionally posting on other topics in the Forum. I'm going to visit my niece and her new baby (Harry) today, so better get my a** into gear. It looks like a reasonable day out there so I'd better make the most of it as it's to turn wet and windy again by Friday! We've had a miserable summer so far. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your furniture choices sound lovely Rookie and the colours in the picture look gorgeous . I would love sheers at my patio doors but hubby doesn't want them especially now as we seem to have acquired a peeping Tom in the form of the young girl who lives to the back of us . She is about 11/12and has taken to standing in a tree and staring at us , it's very off putting. My youngest finds it hilarious and mishka runs to the bottom of the garden and stares back at her
> Not sure what's going on with her but I wish she would go and stare somewhere else
> Sonja


Ditto to Rookie....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny Bonnie as son can't stand her . She has been a bit of a pain for the last couple of years now . Banging on the fence and throwing stones at the dog . She is a bit of a bully with little children too . This is just the latest weird behaviour from her . I'm just hoping that going to the secondary school makes her grow up a bit and hopefully she will soon get fed up of just standing there
> Sonja


Oh dear!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
> ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


If she can gain some weight she might be better able to fight the infections. Wish I could send some of my excess- I'm sure she will have plenty willing to share if only we could work out how.
Like sharing rain- no one seems to have worked out how to do that either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i bet the bustles were pretty flat after five days of bumpity bump. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Oh congratulations! Poor DD, she did have a hard time of it. Sorry to hear that she tore... ouch! Why on earth didnt they cut? Much better way to go.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If she can gain some weight she might be better able to fight the infections. Wish I could send some of my excess- I'm sure she will have plenty willing to share if only we could work out how.
> Like sharing rain- no one seems to have worked out how to do that either.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kathleendoris hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> and if I remember right I think it's Joy s grandson Tim s birthday to so a happy birthday to Tim too 🎉🎂
> Sonja


Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yeah - i am doing my happy dance. i was at the dental clinic today doing the impression for my new lower plate - if all goes well i will get it 3 september. i was hoping to have them by the kop - guess you will just need to look at me toothless again. it's kind of exciting after all this time. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Thanks for the update... I do hope they end up finding the cause so they can prevent more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like you had quite a wonderful day. There is a museaum in Atlanta (Fernbank) that has lots of dino bones, fossils, meteors, etc. I love going there but haven't been in a long time. Glad you got in before the skies opened up. We had terrific thunderstorms last night but today is beautiful with a high of 96.


Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, I wish I could send you folks some of the rain we are having right now. It is coming down very hard - Katie and I got in the door less than 5 minutes before the skies opened. We had a great time at the museum. They have a full Mastadon skeleton that was dug up about a 3 hour drive from here. Also a great exhibit on the glacier that formed the Finger Lakes where we live. We also stopped and had lunch and an ice cream cone. So altogether, we had a pretty great time together. Well, the thunder is getting closer, so I think I'll shut off the computer until it goes away! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Stella! I'll give this a try the next time I have pork chops.


StellaK said:


> I did not think of it when the subject came up a few weeks ago,but here it is today. It is a very simple recipe for pork chops and one my mother made many years ago. It is adaptable for any number of Thanks Stella. I'll give this a try the next time I have pork chops.people. I think this may be German in origin.
> Use any type of pork chops, one or two per person. Use an appropriate-sized baking dish, I like pyrex, and I like to spray it with an oil for ease of cleaning. Dredge the chops with flour.I add paprika for color, garlic salt for flavor and black pepper. Arrange chops in a single layer in dish. Top with milk to top of chops. Place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about one hour. The milk forms a sort of thin gravy, great over mashed or baked potatoes.
> Do not cover baking dish. Any type of milk can be used, whole, skim, or evaporated. These are always moist and very, very tender.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam that is great! Don't worry about being tootless at the KAP....we love you any way we can get to see you!


thewren said:


> yeah - i am doing my happy dance. i was at the dental clinic today doing the impression for my new lower plate - if all goes well i will get it 3 september. i was hoping to have them by the kop - guess you will just need to look at me toothless again. it's kind of exciting after all this time. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Good to know that Mel is improving. I sure hope the tests will identify the cause of her strokes so the doctor can fix the problem. Shirley was on not too long ago. Hopefully she is feeling much better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Glad Mel is such a survivor!


sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for update on Mel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy I am so sorry to hear this. I feel so saddened that your mom is going through so much. Sending prayers for both of you.


sugarsugar said:


> Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
> ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
> ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


She is certainly having more than her share of health issues. Sure hope the antibiotics help her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It sound like you had quite a wonderful day. There is a museaum in Atlanta (Fernbank) that has lots of dino bones, fossils, meteors, etc. I love going there but haven't been in a long time. Glad you got in before the skies opened up. We had terrific thunderstorms last night but today is beautiful with a high of 96.


Yesterday, it poured rain but the temp was quite high. What a shocker to go out this morning and it was so cool and windy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy I am so sorry to hear this. I feel so saddened that your mom is going through so much. Sending prayers for both of you.


Thanks Gwen. Its so sad to see her lying in the bed looking so tiny and frail. And she is soo worn out.. not fair. She has had enough I reckon. But who knows... she is still keen to eat etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> She is certainly having more than her share of health issues. Sure hope the antibiotics help her.


They are working but she is just so weak. We will see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

10.30pm here, and bedtime for me. Boy how I would love a whole day just at home all by myself. I am so far behind on house work, gardening etc. I need to spend time at mums unit... just starting to sort through some stuff etc. AAAH well, one day at a time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to see Marianne. Will check back in later. Play nice and stay safe. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 10.30pm here, and bedtime for me. Boy how I would love a whole day just at home all by myself. I am so far behind on house work, gardening etc. I need to spend time at mums unit... just starting to sort through some stuff etc. AAAH well, one day at a time.


Night night. Me too.
I am have some busy days ahead. The Stitches and Craft Fair starts Friday and I will be there each day for either the Guild or with Stranded in Oz. Tomorrow is set up day- so I will be helping both lots set up! And in th emorning is the Feats in SOcks knitting session. Expecting two newbies to sock knitting. Wonder whether the cold wet weather will put them off. Though tomorrow is going to be the driest day in the week. While we have had rain every day it is not any great amounts. Very heavy showers but nothing that lasts for too long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to see Marianne. Will check back in later. Play nice and stay safe. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


If you should get this say hello from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So happy that your travels have begun. Have a wonderful time!


Page 35

Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy your visit.

Gwen - safe travels to see Marianne. Give her a hug from me.

SugarSugar - keeping your Mom and the rest of you in my prayers. 

Glad to hear that Mel is recuperating. I need to send her another "thinking of you" card. I have the friend's address to send it to, but would like to send it directly. Does anyone have her address?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto! Glad Mel is such a survivor!


I so pleased to hear that :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Gwen. Its so sad to see her lying in the bed looking so tiny and frail. And she is soo worn out.. not fair. She has had enough I reckon. But who knows... she is still keen to eat etc.


My prayers for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear that you got there safely and that you and Ringo are settling in. Have a great visit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am pleased that you and Ringo arrived safety :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad to hear that you got there safely and that you and Ringo are settling in. Have a great visit.


Don't like turbulent flying- I am sure he did not either but he seems quite settled now- and he was very good with the Driving Miss Daisy lady who looked after him while I was at the airport waiting- he liked her dog, and learned to accept her cat- so maybe one day a kitten is a possibility for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am pleased that you and Ringo arrived safety :thumbup:


It is good to be here! I lived down this way for two years when the girls were little- plus you often go this way when traveling to the South Island- Gerry and I have been friends since we were 18.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Page 35
> 
> Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
> Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


Glad you arrived safe and sound and that Ringo has made himself at home. Keep us up-to-date on your activities while there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad you arrived safe and sound and that Ringo has made himself at home. Keep us up-to-date on your activities while there.


! :thumbup: I will do that Liz! and Thanks- time to settle down and rest again!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you have arrived safely, hope you have a great time.

Sugar, 31kgs is so tiny, hopefully those high calorie drinks give her some stamina to fight the infections. UTIs are so common in older women & it seems if you are prone to them they keep coming back. 

Gwen, there is also a famous dinosaur museum, The Tyrell Museum at Drumheller, Alberta in the middle of the badlands. It's a really interesting place, I've been a couple of times 
Hope you have a great visit with Marianne. How's her son doing these days?

Thanks for the update on Melody, the poor woman is certainly having a stressful time. I hope they soon discover the problem & get her on the mend.
It's great she can still knit to pass the time & keep her mind off things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you arrived safely. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Glad to hear you and Ringo arrived safely Julie. 
Also pleased to hear that Melody is doing OK but I hope they can get to the bottom of her problem to prevent any further strokes. 
Feeling very virtuous today. Went for a 5 mile walk this morning with my group and then this afternoon I have done a stack of paperwork, bill paying, filing etc. I think I've earned a cup of tea and some knitting time now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you have arrived safely, Julie. I take it everything was in place for you getting on and off the plane? Relax and enjoy your time with your friend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
> ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


Sorry to hear about another infection for your poor mum and I hope they get it under control soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie- it is great to be here- I lived down this way for two years, decades ago. Good and not so good memories- but one does not HAVE to hold grudges.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you have arrived safely, hope you have a great time.
> 
> Sugar, 31kgs is so tiny, hopefully those high calorie drinks give her some stamina to fight the infections. UTIs are so common in older women & it seems if you are prone to them they keep coming back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you arrived safely. Enjoy your time together.


Thanks Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Angela! Thinking of you, we've not heard from Purple for quite some time! I am glad there has been an update on Mel! Wish I could still walk distances- just not worth the agony!



angelam said:


> Glad to hear you and Ringo arrived safely Julie.
> Also pleased to hear that Melody is doing OK but I hope they can get to the bottom of her problem to prevent any further strokes.
> Feeling very virtuous today. Went for a 5 mile walk this morning with my group and then this afternoon I have done a stack of paperwork, bill paying, filing etc. I think I've earned a cup of tea and some knitting time now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear you have arrived safely, Julie. I take it everything was in place for you getting on and off the plane? Relax and enjoy your time with your friend.


Thanks Kate! Yes- they were all equipped with a wheelchair- and lots of helping hands with the cabin bags- and the stroller has traveled safely too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! not keen on turbulence, though, but maybe it will be a good weathr day when we return- I hope so for Ringo's sake! I am really looking forward to my days 'off'!



RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy your visit.
> 
> Gwen - safe travels to see Marianne. Give her a hug from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Update over the last 2 days.... And another infection! Yep another UTI but this time from bacteria or whatever from bowel incontinance transferred to the front (without being toooo specific) and causing an infection. Doctor assures me that this infection needs the same antibiotic that she is on anyway for the chest. Sooo mum has been pretty tired and confused yesterday but not so much today. Not allowed out of bed at the moment into a chair unless I am there or she is with nurses. Too high a falls risk.
> ALSO... I was informed that she has LOST weight! Good grief she only weighed 35kg at the start of this, now 31kg.!! SOOO... dietician has started her on very high calorie puddings and drinks. Mmm


 Oh Cathy I'm so sorry your mum has another infection and losing weight too. Is the weight loss to do with her just not able to move about . It must be so upsetting to see her like this . I will be hoping that the antibiotics do the job and that your mum starts to improve . Take care of yourself Cathy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> 10.30pm here, and bedtime for me. Boy how I would love a whole day just at home all by myself. I am so far behind on house work, gardening etc. I need to spend time at mums unit... just starting to sort through some stuff etc. AAAH well, one day at a time.


Hopefully you are still asleep . Hope you had a good night rest Cathy 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Night night. Me too.
> I am have some busy days ahead. The Stitches and Craft Fair starts Friday and I will be there each day for either the Guild or with Stranded in Oz. Tomorrow is set up day- so I will be helping both lots set up! And in th emorning is the Feats in SOcks knitting session. Expecting two newbies to sock knitting. Wonder whether the cold wet weather will put them off. Though tomorrow is going to be the driest day in the week. While we have had rain every day it is not any great amounts. Very heavy showers but nothing that lasts for too long.


Sounds like you are going to be busy busy but in a good way . Hope you all do well at the craft fair 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Glad to hear that you got there safely and that you and Ringo are settling in. Have a great visit.


I'm glad too that you and Ringo made it there safely and that Ringo seems to be settling in . Have a nice visit with your friend Julie 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah


NanaCaren said:


> Oh we will be there no problem at all. We enjoyed it very much too, was nice. Looking forward to the fruits and veggies, my favorite part. I will be bringing my curry of chicken again this year along with a vegetarian version as well.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did she say anything about the men in the family? --- sam



pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mum a ton of healing energy to get her back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Gwen. Its so sad to see her lying in the bed looking so tiny and frail. And she is soo worn out.. not fair. She has had enough I reckon. But who knows... she is still keen to eat etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of a group is "stranded in oz?" --- sam



darowil said:


> Night night. Me too.
> I am have some busy days ahead. The Stitches and Craft Fair starts Friday and I will be there each day for either the Guild or with Stranded in Oz. Tomorrow is set up day- so I will be helping both lots set up! And in th emorning is the Feats in SOcks knitting session. Expecting two newbies to sock knitting. Wonder whether the cold wet weather will put them off. Though tomorrow is going to be the driest day in the week. While we have had rain every day it is not any great amounts. Very heavy showers but nothing that lasts for too long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah julie - glad you are there safe and sound. was ringo riding in the luggage hold? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Page 35
> 
> Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
> Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize the badlands extended into Canada. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you have arrived safely, hope you have a great time.
> 
> Sugar, 31kgs is so tiny, hopefully those high calorie drinks give her some stamina to fight the infections. UTIs are so common in older women & it seems if you are prone to them they keep coming back.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wait a minute - our badlands are in south dakota - it wouldn't be part of ours - what do your badlands look like? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you have arrived safely, hope you have a great time.
> 
> Sugar, 31kgs is so tiny, hopefully those high calorie drinks give her some stamina to fight the infections. UTIs are so common in older women & it seems if you are prone to them they keep coming back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> wait a minute - our badlands are in south dakota - it wouldn't be part of ours - what do your badlands look like? --- sam


I tried to post a link but I couldn't get a clickable one. If you google Alberta Badlands, lots of images come up. Really beautiful & rugged.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning not been at the table for a while, hope you are all well.Eye surgery went as planned and there is a great improvement in vision.
> Sam the recipes look interesting..like the idea of bacon cup salad :thumbup:
> Been very wet and cold here all summer,the snails are out in force and have chewed just about everything, the hedgehogs cant deal with them all,opened the curtains this morning and they are even slimeing their merry way over the windows...yuck.
> Seems planned holiday to Tunisia in November is off,what the attack in Sousse, so we are visiting the travel agent on Monday to see about an alternative,wont get as good a deal but that cant be helped.
> ...


Agnes, it is so good to see your post! I am happy to hear that the eye surgery went as planned and the vision is good. My goodness you have been busy knitting shawls! It has been wet here also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had 
I think i might make some more 
Sonja


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Agnes, it is so good to see your post! I am happy to hear that the eye surgery went as planned and the vision is good. My goodness you have been busy knitting shawls! It has been wet here also.


Julie good that both you and Ringo arrived safely and have settled in safely, the wheelchair at airport is a blessing, I usually have one as the walk from the plane to luggage delivery area is usually too far for me and I end up with chest pains and having to use my angina spray

Tami I am so fed up with rain,it has been grey and wet every other day for weeks,ground is sodden and plants not growing due to lack of sunshine even my sweetpeas which are usually fantastic are only aboy 8 inches tall and not a flower bud in sight


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am just going to try to skim thru quickly to catch up. You are up to 40 pages already. I have been busy running this week, and very tired. With this weather, the fibro has been playing up, so even tho I think I am sleeping, it isn't a restful sleep. Oh well, many worse off than I am. Today has been fairly good, but got yelled at by the Dr. as my A1C test for my diabetes was 7.4 this time. Guess I better be more careful. Plumber has been here to do a couple of minor jobs for us, nothing drastic, just a small leak we have been dealing with for years, and an outside faucet that froze a couple of years ago. Needed one for the rental before we try to rent it, so had them do both houses. They have just left, and now the check book is almost $600 lighter. Tomorrow M gets some major dental work done, which will lighten things much more than the plumber did! 3 teeth pulled and posts put in for either a bridge or implants. I don't know which he has decided to go with. Guess I will know when it's done! He will do fine, but isn't happy that I made him take Friday and the weekend off. As he found out that he is allergic to Hydrocodone the last time he had a tooth pulled, he will have to have something stronger, so not a good idea to try to work, even if he just sits behind a computer for the day, and doesn't do anything else. I know he is thinking of the cost of the dental work, but he has been good at saving, so we will be fine, just will be cringing knowing the amount, not hurting because we don't have it. He HATES to spend money! Off to catch up.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


Sonja that is really nice and I love the true colour :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja that is really nice and I love the true colour :thumbup:


Thank you Agnes I was thinking of making some more and trying to join them in some way to make a table runner 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


That is a beautiful doily. Well done.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nice to be back I will have to get back into the habit of popping in more often,busy with the knitting but took a break to learn something new for me...I can manage granny squares and the likesin crochet ok but have never tried to make an item of clothing up until today, so here is my very first hat a bit wonky and plenty mistakes but wearable


Looks good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the wonderful opening. I have been driving to Cincinnati the past two days to take care of a home there that my mother moved out of. Much damage due to a roof leak and cats tearing up flooring so more trips to come which means less time here. We own the house and need to repair it and get it on the market ASAP.


Hope that you can get things fixed quickly. You really didn't need any more on your plate. How long of a drive is it for you? It's 4 hours from me to Cincinnati. Safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two lovely smiley kids!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 15th! Not long!


Julie, as it is the 15th here, hope you had safe and uneventful travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad too that you and Ringo made it there safely and that Ringo seems to be settling in . Have a nice visit with your friend Julie
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah julie - glad you are there safe and sound. was ringo riding in the luggage hold? --- sam


Yes, the luggage hold is pressurised and he was in there in his huge crate! We've just been out for a wee walk- Gerry's garden has grown so much since I was last here. 
The only obvious casualty is one of my Chiao Goo points has broken- I am going to swap them round and see if I can still knit, bit of a bummer- I was so looking forward to Guernsey progress!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So we are back from vacation and unpacking/doing laundry. I ate baked beans and pickles for breakfast as that was available in the house. We went grocery shopping today. Matthew made it through a long shopping day. He was getting anxious to get out of the store before I was done but he did quite well. He finds me the shortest cashier line so we don't wait to long when in a crowd of people.
> 
> I will try to share pictures of knits that I made on vacation as well as some other pictures taken during the week.


Beautiful work by both Matthew and you! What is the pink one? and love the firework!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


Very pretty! My word are you the adventurous knitter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gerry has a gathering planned for my Birthday which is rather sweet of her- so nice to be doing something special! I am not sure how my naughty boy will react- probably try to take on the whole beach as adversaries!


That will be wonderful! Enjoy your trip, and your special birthday celebration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Agnes!!!
One of the nicest things about it is you know you are heading to the right gate! When I was transferring at Schiphol in 2011 I had one of those electric carts- otherwise I would not have had an earthly chance of getting to the other side of the airport!
Sorry you are having such a soggy summer- roll on Tenerife!



agnescr said:


> Julie good that both you and Ringo arrived safely and have settled in safely, the wheelchair at airport is a blessing, I usually have one as the walk from the plane to luggage delivery area is usually too far for me and I end up with chest pains and having to use my angina spray
> 
> Tami I am so fed up with rain,it has been grey and wet every other day for weeks,ground is sodden and plants not growing due to lack of sunshine even my sweetpeas which are usually fantastic are only aboy 8 inches tall and not a flower bud in sight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, as it is the 15th here, hope you had safe and uneventful travels.


Yup! here safe and sound- despite a few bumps getting up to cruising height- Ringo seems to be taking it all in his stride!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty! My word are you the adventurous knitter!


Thank you Julie and Martina 
Really enjoyed making it and the pattern was really easy once I got started 
That was the hardest part even tried dpns , they are definitely not for me , think I would have more luck using chopsticks 
Any advice on what kind of yarn to use as this was the thinnest yarn I had and I really would like to make a bigger more intricate pattern
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/jumper-slippers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7981eaa012-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7981eaa012-60616885

check out these slippers. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will be wonderful! Enjoy your trip, and your special birthday celebration.


I am looking forward to Tuesday! The naughty boy actually made a friend while waiting for the flight, and learned that not all cats are for chasing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Martina
> Really enjoyed making it and the pattern was really easy once I got started
> That was the hardest part even tried dpns , they are definitely not for me , think I would have more luck using chopsticks
> Any advice on what kind of yarn to use as this was the thinnest yarn I had and I really would like to make a bigger more intricate pattern
> Sonja


A bit beyond my experience- have never done a doily, and I love DPN's!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! here safe and sound- despite a few bumps getting up to cruising height- Ringo seems to be taking it all in his stride!


Ringo the jet setter. ✈ My cowardly dog won't even get in the car any more

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ringo the jet setter. ✈ My cowardly dog won't even get in the car any more
> 
> Sonja


Goodness! Ringo traveled at my feet on the passenger side, because everywhere else was bags and the stroller- he was very well behaved. Mind you I guess the proof will come when it is time to get him back in the cage!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Martina
> Really enjoyed making it and the pattern was really easy once I got started
> That was the hardest part even tried dpns , they are definitely not for me , think I would have more luck using chopsticks
> Any advice on what kind of yarn to use as this was the thinnest yarn I had and I really would like to make a bigger more intricate pattern
> Sonja


Crochet cotton if you can get it. How thin was the yarn you used?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Crochet cotton if you can get it. How thin was the yarn you used?


I used a 4 ply yarn 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I used a 4 ply yarn
> Sonja


You could go down to 3 ply, then 2 ply . Cotton is best for doilies, but you can of course use whatever you wish.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping into your conversation ,could you tell me what beetroot is please ? I have been reading the tea party for along time and learned lately how to post 😊
> I'm from Shallow Lake Ontario


BubbaLove, welcome to the Tea Party! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You could go down to 3 ply, then 2 ply . Cotton is best for doilies, but you can of course use whatever you wish.


The cotton would launder better!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks for th eupdate Mary. At least being able to knit again will help her feel better and has to do her good to be using her brain and arms like that. Doesn't exactly help with walking though.


I don't walk and knit at the same time either :XD: :XD: That is a special talent that you have. In all seriousness, I do pray that her stability with walking does improve as well. I was so glad to hear that it was never a problem with her knitting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my photos transferred so will add some


Love your photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam that is great! Don't worry about being tootless at the KAP....we love you any way we can get to see you!


I will be okay with Sam being Tootless! I am sure we are coming to see each other for who we are and that is what makes this group so wonderful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's in County Durham about 10 mile from Durham city . Between there and Newcastle . It's a great place worth a visit . They have had many a film crew there . Even got one there today filming some drama
> I'm with you on the beetroot never heard of anyone eating the top . Even in Sweden and beetroot there is something swedes eat a lot nearly as much as they drink coffee
> Sonja
> Edit after reading Caren s post I realise now what the top part is and yes it does get eaten here and in Sweden . You can buy it here in salad bags


Here we can get turnip and mustard greens also. I am not sure how to fix them. Maybe Gwen, or someone else from the southern US can tell us!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to see Marianne. Will check back in later. Play nice and stay safe. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Oh how fun. Hope you had a fabulous time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


That's very pretty. I used something like that pattern using cotton/bamboo blend for face cloths and I love them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, the luggage hold is pressurised and he was in there in his huge crate! We've just been out for a wee walk- Gerry's garden has grown so much since I was last here.
> The only obvious casualty is one of my Chiao Goo points has broken- I am going to swap them round and see if I can still knit, bit of a bummer- I was so looking forward to Guernsey progress!


Are there any yarn stores around there where you can get a replacement --- will you be able to exchange the broken one for a new one without a charge?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> You could go down to 3 ply, then 2 ply . Cotton is best for doilies, but you can of course use whatever you wish.


Thank you Martina . I will have to keep a look out for some . I don't think I have seen any where I live but I must say I've never really looked for crochet yarn 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> did she say anything about the men in the family? --- sam


She did say that Greg is not working, but they are managing. I did see a picture of all three of them on facebook a while ago. Mel had her stroller and Gage continues to grow taller. It looked to be a family type event or just a get together with friends and family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are there any yarn stores around there where you can get a replacement --- will you be able to exchange the broken one for a new one without a charge?


I don't think I would really be justified in asking for a free replacement- it has to have been how I packed it- too close to the soft top- I am hoping the yarn shop in Waikenae will at least have metal circulars. The Chiao Goo has some outlets I noticed in NZ will have to check that- but mine I brought in from Brisbane.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


How fun. You managed to make the double pointed needles do well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Martina
> Really enjoyed making it and the pattern was really easy once I got started
> That was the hardest part even tried dpns , they are definitely not for me , think I would have more luck using chopsticks
> Any advice on what kind of yarn to use as this was the thinnest yarn I had and I really would like to make a bigger more intricate pattern
> Sonja


I'm trying to use up some very thin cotton that I have as doilies for wall art. I also have some Aunt Lydia's crochet thread. I believe people use cobweb weight or lace weight for the really fancy ones. I think this is the one I'll try first:

http://crochetjewel.com/?p=3772

which is crochet, or this one which is knit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-flower-mini-doily

If you check out some of the free patterns on Ravelry, they have several different suggestions as to what kinds of yarns/thread. I'm not sure which ones you have available to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


They are beautiful Sonja. No one would ever think it is only your first attempt. Are you sure you're not kidding us?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I would really be justified in asking for a free replacement- it has to have been how I packed it- too close to the soft top- I am hoping the yarn shop in Waikenae will at least have metal circulars. The Chiao Goo has some outlets I noticed in NZ will have to check that- but mine I brought in from Brisbane.


I've purchased so many things at my LYS that she doesn't ask me if I bought it there; if she carries it, she'll replace it. Same way with some of our vendors - JimmyBeans Wool, etc. will replace any needles they carry for the price of the postage. Most don't even ask how it happened, they'll replace it. I know of someone who sat on the bamboo ones and broke them and they were replaced. I believe we spend enough on the supplies that if vendors are okay with replacing them, I'll take them up on that offer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> How fun. You managed to make the double pointed needles do well.


No Mary I didn't tried and tried but I was just to clumsy. So I used a circular needle and the magic loop . I find that so much easier. 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> She did say that Greg is not working, but they are managing. I did see a picture of all three of them on facebook a while ago. Mel had her stroller and Gage continues to grow taller. It looked to be a family type event or just a get together with friends and family.


I hope Greg is still trying to find a job, but then if he needs to take care of her, it would be hard for him to take on a job also. I hope that Canada has something like our Disability under Social Security so that she's getting a regular monthly check...albeit not a very big one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope that you can get things fixed quickly. You really didn't need any more on your plate. How long of a drive is it for you? It's 4 hours from me to Cincinnati. Safe travels.


It is a 5 hour drive before I add in a gas stop. Last Thursday we drove down and back the same day so about 11 hours in the car and quite a few hours working at the house. Friday we took two vehicles down and the boys went with us. Came home the same day so another long day and we had a long day on Wednesday as we drove back from Nebraska. This week, Matthew and I will go down on Friday and return on Saturday. I plan on meeting with a contractor on Friday and I hope to get rid of furniture as well. I want to start tearing out the old carpet this weekend as well. I won't be able to get down there again until August so need to make the most of this weekend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope Greg is still trying to find a job, but then if he needs to take care of her, it would be hard for him to take on a job also. I hope that Canada has something like our Disability under Social Security so that she's getting a regular monthly check...albeit not a very big one.


I was told they were receiving some source of income currently, but that is all I know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful work by both Matthew and you! What is the pink one? and love the firework!


Pink one is a caterpillar.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying to use up some very thin cotton that I have as doilies for wall art. I also have some Aunt Lydia's crochet thread. I believe people use cobweb weight or lace weight for the really fancy ones. I think this is the one I'll try first:
> 
> http://crochetjewel.com/?p=3772
> 
> ...


 Thank you Rookie I never thought of looking there will definitely take a look . Just looked at the ones in your links . I really like both of them but one is crochet and the other one is something I will have to work my way up to but they are beautiful maybe one day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They are beautiful Sonja. No one would ever think it is only your first attempt. Are you sure you're not kidding us?


Thank you Angela yes definitely first try , but I'm thinking of making some more and maybe try to join them together some how. The pattern for this one was easy . There are lots more on the same site so I think I will choose different ones 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Rookie I never thought of looking there will definitely take a look . Just looked at the ones in your links . I really like both of them but one is crochet and the other one is something I will have to work my way up to but they are beautiful maybe one day
> Sonja


i have no doubt that you could do them better than me...I'm looking for ones that will look good up on a wall...they'll have to be pretty open lacework and starched pretty stiffly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> i have no doubt that you could do them better than me...I'm looking for ones that will look good up on a wall...they'll have to be pretty open lacework and starched pretty stiffly.


Go take a look at yarnover.net there are some really nice ones there and they are free . I like this one .think I could do the pattern apart from the cast off part which is crochet but I think I can learn that as it sounds pretty basic 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela yes definitely first try , but I'm thinking of making some more and maybe try to join them together some how
> Sonja


There is a swirl shawl and afghan where the pieces are hooked together as you go along.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-shawl

(included to show a pictorial representation; maybe the following will have some ideas.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/justins-crib-size-octagon-counterpane

I've also attached a pattern from the Knit and Crochet Now TV series.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


I have just find these. Brilliant! I love them. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/jumper-slippers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7981eaa012-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7981eaa012-60616885

check out these slippers. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad i wasn't the only one with bad eyesight. --- sam



pacer said:


> Pink one is a caterpillar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have only ever had bridges - three of them. they always worked for me - although if i could afford it i would get implants. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am just going to try to skim thru quickly to catch up. You are up to 40 pages already. I have been busy running this week, and very tired. With this weather, the fibro has been playing up, so even tho I think I am sleeping, it isn't a restful sleep. Oh well, many worse off than I am. Today has been fairly good, but got yelled at by the Dr. as my A1C test for my diabetes was 7.4 this time. Guess I better be more careful. Plumber has been here to do a couple of minor jobs for us, nothing drastic, just a small leak we have been dealing with for years, and an outside faucet that froze a couple of years ago. Needed one for the rental before we try to rent it, so had them do both houses. They have just left, and now the check book is almost $600 lighter. Tomorrow M gets some major dental work done, which will lighten things much more than the plumber did! 3 teeth pulled and posts put in for either a bridge or implants. I don't know which he has decided to go with. Guess I will know when it's done! He will do fine, but isn't happy that I made him take Friday and the weekend off. As he found out that he is allergic to Hydrocodone the last time he had a tooth pulled, he will have to have something stronger, so not a good idea to try to work, even if he just sits behind a computer for the day, and doesn't do anything else. I know he is thinking of the cost of the dental work, but he has been good at saving, so we will be fine, just will be cringing knowing the amount, not hurting because we don't have it. He HATES to spend money! Off to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the precious mishka? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ringo the jet setter. ✈ My cowardly dog won't even get in the car any more
> 
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - check on getting the broken one replaced for free - it is not as though you did anything on purpose. accidents happen. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I would really be justified in asking for a free replacement- it has to have been how I packed it- too close to the soft top- I am hoping the yarn shop in Waikenae will at least have metal circulars. The Chiao Goo has some outlets I noticed in NZ will have to check that- but mine I brought in from Brisbane.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


Very pretty Sonja. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out - and the patterns are free - you need to look at these. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam

http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting?page=1&secondaryItemType=Animal&sortBy=magic&free=true


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the precious mishka? --- sam


She is a stubborn mule disguised as a dog 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> check this out - and the patterns are free - you need to look at these. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting?page=1&secondaryItemType=Animal&sortBy=magic&free=true


I downloaded the goose one I think if I use smaller needles a can make them the ideal size to go on my farm . Thanks Sam 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Very pretty Sonja. :thumbup:


Thank you Kate and Norma 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


It has turned out perfectly. I made this one in several colours one year for a friend. If you use a larger cotton they make nice place matts


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No Mary I didn't tried and tried but I was just to clumsy. So I used a circular needle and the magic loop . I find that so much easier.
> Sonja


i really struggled with dpn to start with, all that was available here locally were 8inch metal needles and I kept loosing them,then I got some 4inch and 6 inch wooden dpn and there was no stopping me so much easier to cope with as the stitches dont slip of them


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/jumper-slippers/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7981eaa012-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7981eaa012-60616885
> 
> check out these slippers. --- sam


Awesome way to repurpose old sweaters.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I got a wrong number call. It was so adorable as a woman and her children started singing happy birthday to another of their family member. When they were done, I let them know that I was not Kim but I enjoyed their singing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tonight I got a wrong number call. It was so adorable as a woman and her children started singing happy birthday to another of their family member. When they were done, I let them know that I was not Kim but I enjoyed their singing.


That's cute . A funny story for them to tell 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've purchased so many things at my LYS that she doesn't ask me if I bought it there; if she carries it, she'll replace it. Same way with some of our vendors - JimmyBeans Wool, etc. will replace any needles they carry for the price of the postage. Most don't even ask how it happened, they'll replace it. I know of someone who sat on the bamboo ones and broke them and they were replaced. I believe we spend enough on the supplies that if vendors are okay with replacing them, I'll take them up on that offer.


Not sure if we have a local retailer for Chiao Goo- I'll leave it till I get home. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - check on getting the broken one replaced for free - it is not as though you did anything on purpose. accidents happen. --- sam


I guess it is worth a try!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here we can get turnip and mustard greens also. I am not sure how to fix them. Maybe Gwen, or someone else from the southern US can tell us!


I've never cooked turnip or mustardgreensbut beet greens I just wash & put in a covered casserole & microwave about 5 minutes. Mom used to boil them but I think having the extra water boils out all the goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go take a look at yarnover.net there are some really nice ones there and they are free . I like this one .think I could do the pattern apart from the cast off part which is crochet but I think I can learn that as it sounds pretty basic
> Sonja


Wow! That's beautiful. The blue one is lovely too. 
I've made crocheted ones but never knitted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go take a look at yarnover.net there are some really nice ones there and they are free . I like this one .think I could do the pattern apart from the cast off part which is crochet but I think I can learn that as it sounds pretty basic
> Sonja


That is very pretty and I'll go look at yarnover.net. I hadn't seen that one come up on my searches yet so am glad to go exploring! Crochet cast on is very basic...toughest part is getting the chains the same tension.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, glad you and Ringo arrived in safety. Sorry about the needle breakage. I hope you can find a replacement that will let you continue knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, glad you and Ringo arrived in safety. Sorry about the needle breakage. I hope you can find a replacement that will let you continue knitting.


Thanks!
What I have done Joyce, is swap the needle point over- bit awkward but working. Hopefully we can go shopping soon! Started another project on my new Knitpicks- enjoying working with those!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - and the patterns are free - you need to look at these. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting?page=1&secondaryItemType=Animal&sortBy=magic&free=true


Thank you, Sam. These are really darling patterns. Some of the best things in life are free, aren't they?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for posting the cute patterns. I've downloaded the bluebird, might try some in red for The Christmas tree.

Another busy day, got the big flower bed cleaned up , things are starting to look nice, too bad our season is so short.
We've had new potatoes , carrots & broccoli from the garden. The deer sure raised hell with the garden while we were gone, the beets, lettuce, peas, spinach & kohlrabi are mowed right down. I don't mind sharing s little but it's not their private smorgasbord, DH educated a doe a couple of days ago, he shoots the shotgun over their heads but today a mule deer was down there when I went out, I really have to learn to shoot.
My friend told me the Saskatoons were ready so I told DH I was going to check out our pasture, he said there's nothing there, I went anyway & found lots, good thing he is going tomorrow to the optometrist.
I picked a couple of gallons & will go back for several more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks!
> What I have done Joyce, is swap the needle point over- bit awkward but working. Hopefully we can go shopping soon! Started another project on my new Knitpicks- enjoying working with those!


Are they the KnitPicks' Harmonies (Symphonies?) --- They are very nice to work with...I think they're made out of birch which seems a little stronger than the bamboo---certainly sharper than most bamboo also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for posting the cute patterns. I've downloaded the bluebird, might try some in red for The Christmas tree.
> 
> Another busy day, got the big flower bed cleaned up , things are starting to look nice, too bad our season is so short.
> We've had new potatoes , carrots & broccoli from the garden. The deer sure raised hell with the garden while we were gone, the beets, lettuce, peas, spinach & kohlrabi are mowed right down. I don't mind sharing s little but it's not their private smorgasbord, DH educated a doe a couple of days ago, he shoots the shotgun over their heads but today a mule deer was down there when I went out, I really have to learn to shoot.
> ...


I have no idea what they taste like, but they sure do look yummy and would be great in a jam over cheesecake or in a pie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have no idea what they taste like, but they sure do look yummy and would be great in a jam over cheesecake or in a pie.


They taste similar to blueberries, I like blueberries better fresh but these make better pies. Some people have tame trees but the wild berries have so much more flavour. I also use them in muffins & have a strudel cake that is also great. It seems they are only plentiful about every 3 Rd year so when they are good I freeze lots so I never run out as they aren't something you can get in a store. My MIL used to make jam but my family aren't nuts over it so I don't bother. Mom used to can about 75 quarts every year as they loved them & she used canned ones to make her pies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like sweetness on four legs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She is a stubborn mule disguised as a dog 😄
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hugs. FM is no fun. I hate when it flares. Hope you get rested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the KnitPicks' Harmonies (Symphonies?) --- They are very nice to work with...I think they're made out of birch which seems a little stronger than the bamboo---certainly sharper than most bamboo also.


Reads as Harmony!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They taste similar to blueberries, I like blueberries better fresh but these make better pies. Some people have tame trees but the wild berries have so much more flavour. I also use them in muffins & have a strudel cake that is also great. It seems they are only plentiful about every 3 Rd year so when they are good I freeze lots so I never run out as they aren't something you can get in a store. My MIL used to make jam but my family aren't nuts over it so I don't bother. Mom used to can about 75 quarts every year as they loved them & she used canned ones to make her pies.


Homemade blueberry muffins using a recipe from my days in 4-H and sticky cinnamon rolls are my all time favorite breakfast foods.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Reads as Harmony!


That's right...KnitPicks are Harmonies and KnittersPride (sister company?) have the Symfonies. Be sure and use the tool to tighten the join and then knit away!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of views from Gerry's house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's right...KnitPicks are Harmonies and KnittersPride (sister company?) have the Symfonies. Be sure and use the tool to tighten the join and then knit away!!


It really makes a difference as to how tight one can get them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Up early this morning (and for once it's not raining!) as I've to go for a bone density scan at the local hospital. I say local, but it's about a 30 minute drive away.....I can just hear Bonnie saying, "Is that all?!!" :lol: I don't think there will be a problem, but because I broke my leg 'at my age' :evil: they want to check for osteoporosis. I've had to put this x-ray off twice already, once because we were on holiday & the second because I wasn't well, so third time lucky. Meeting a pal for coffee afterwards so TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


Lovely view she has Julie and it looks like better weather than we have!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to be here! I lived down this way for two years when the girls were little- plus you often go this way when traveling to the South Island- Gerry and I have been friends since we were 18.


 :thumbup: Now enjoy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


Wow Sonja, you are really becoming a pro! Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Tonight I got a wrong number call. It was so adorable as a woman and her children started singing happy birthday to another of their family member. When they were done, I let them know that I was not Kim but I enjoyed their singing.


That is great :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, that was interesting. I had never heard of Saskatoons before. I did a quick search and now I know :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely view she has Julie and it looks like better weather than we have!


Probably about the same temperatures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Now enjoy!


Yes, Ma'am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of a group is "stranded in oz?" --- sam


Thats the name of the business that the lady I get a lot of my good sock yarn from (including my yarn club).

Guild and Stranded in Oz are both set up and ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I don't walk and knit at the same time either :XD: :XD: That is a special talent that you have. In all seriousness, I do pray that her stability with walking does improve as well. I was so glad to hear that it was never a problem with her knitting.


Actually I ws referring to how the knitting would help the brain and the arms and hands but not walking. 
I'm not the only person I know who does knits whule walking but I don't many (one I have meet lives in Sydney and another i have heard of in Melbourne). A friend of mine who does very little knitting somehow has managed two friends who do it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really makes a difference as to how tight one can get them!


I have a small piece of shelf lining that is rubberized that I use to hold them while I turn the tool. They never come undone - I use the shelf lining square to also help unscrew them. I'm careful not to over-tighten.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


Lovely looking place you are in Julie. Glad you arrived safely but what a pest the needle breaking is. Would be worth seeing if you can get a needle of some sort even if it isjust a chepone for now so you can work on the Guernsey while you are away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning (and for once it's not raining!) as I've to go for a bone density scan at the local hospital. I say local, but it's about a 30 minute drive away.....I can just hear Bonnie saying, "Is that all?!!" :lol: I don't think there will be a problem, but because I broke my leg 'at my age' :evil: they want to check for osteoporosis. I've had to put this x-ray off twice already, once because we were on holiday & the second because I wasn't well, so third time lucky. Meeting a pal for coffee afterwards so TTYL.


Hope it all goes well. No sun here yet and more rain in the forecast. We have a meeting at 10:00 a.m. and then I'll pick up my DSIL and bring her here for lunch and cut her hair and give her a manicure and pedicure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning (and for once it's not raining!) as I've to go for a bone density scan at the local hospital. I say local, but it's about a 30 minute drive away.....I can just hear Bonnie saying, "Is that all?!!" :lol: I don't think there will be a problem, but because I broke my leg 'at my age' :evil: they want to check for osteoporosis. I've had to put this x-ray off twice already, once because we were on holiday & the second because I wasn't well, so third time lucky. Meeting a pal for coffee afterwards so TTYL.


Bonnie's not the only one saying 'is that all?'!
But hopefully it will be within normal ranges


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning.


Good morning to you. Night here- in fact I am considering going to bed soon!

In fact of I go now. Lunch in the cricket- Australia on top. But then we were on top this time in the first test as well and lost badly. So hopefully we can keep it going this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They taste similar to blueberries, I like blueberries better fresh but these make better pies. Some people have tame trees but the wild berries have so much more flavour. I also use them in muffins & have a strudel cake that is also great. It seems they are only plentiful about every 3 Rd year so when they are good I freeze lots so I never run out as they aren't something you can get in a store. My MIL used to make jam but my family aren't nuts over it so I don't bother. Mom used to can about 75 quarts every year as they loved them & she used canned ones to make her pies.


I thought they were blueberries when I first saw them. I really like blueberries 
I love the way you all talk about cooking this and baking that . 
Put me to shame , but I can say I'm trying a lot more different recipes since joining here . Really like the salad recipes 😄
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Homemade blueberry muffins using a recipe from my days in 4-H and sticky cinnamon rolls are my all time favorite breakfast foods.


My son was just talking about his hunting trip to Kansas a couple of years ago & bring served warm cinnamon buns for breakfast. That is very strange for us as we eat them as a desert, never sweet things for breakfast


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> she looks like sweetness on four legs. --- sam


She normally is Sam but when she decides not to do something she just drops to the floor and there is no moving her unless I use what I call my sergeant major voice then she knows who's the boss . She seems to be getting more nervous of certain noises as she has got older and something about the car also seems to be bothering her lately 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hugs. FM is no fun. I hate when it flares. Hope you get rested.


I'm sorry to that your FM is flaring up Tammi , hope it settles down soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


That looks lovely Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning (and for once it's not raining!) as I've to go for a bone density scan at the local hospital. I say local, but it's about a 30 minute drive away.....I can just hear Bonnie saying, "Is that all?!!" :lol: I don't think there will be a problem, but because I broke my leg 'at my age' :evil: they want to check for osteoporosis. I've had to put this x-ray off twice already, once because we were on holiday & the second because I wasn't well, so third time lucky. Meeting a pal for coffee afterwards so TTYL.


Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years 
So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja, you are really becoming a pro! Lovely :thumbup:


Thank you Cathy . I just followed the pattern but I did enjoy making it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a small piece of shelf lining that is rubberized that I use to hold them while I turn the tool. They never come undone - I use the shelf lining square to also help unscrew them. I'm careful not to over-tighten.


The only one that has come undone lately, I had only hand -tightened, not used the tool- (forgot I had it) -do you hold the needle with your 'shelf lining'? I have some table protector cloth that might work- again something I had not thought of- Interchangeables are not a normal part of the stock, at our local Spotlight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely looking place you are in Julie. Glad you arrived safely but what a pest the needle breaking is. Would be worth seeing if you can get a needle of some sort even if it isjust a chepone for now so you can work on the Guernsey while you are away.


I hope to find something today- but am limping on with my broken point in the left hand (being a thrower, and right handed). It is a very lovely spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> That looks lovely Julie
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja. How are your men-folk, BTW?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years
> So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
> Sonja


Sort of answers my question!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sonja. How are your men-folk, BTW?


News wasn't good about oldest son he has to start chemo in a few weeks 
Was at hospital this morning with youngest definitely got epilepsy so has to start medication and I'm back at the hospital with husband at beginning of August so he can have tests before he goes in to have an ICD fitted 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> News wasn't good about oldest son he has to start chemo in a few weeks
> Was at hospital this morning with youngest definitely got epilepsy so has to start medication and I'm back at the hospital with husband at beginning of August so he can have tests before he goes in to have an ICD fitted
> Sonja


What can one say? Just keep those therapy sticks humming, I guess. I love the idea of your getting into the doilies- you've encountered Herbert Niebling?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The doily is lovely.


Swedenme said:


> I finished my first ever doily just used the thinnest yarn I had
> I think i might make some more
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie so glad your flight safely arrived and tht Ringo is settling in. I imagine that as long as he is with you he will always adjust. Enjoy yourself.

Someone asked how Marianne's son is doing. They are suppose to put in a port so that he can reeive some treatments at home (think for dehydration but may be incorrect). Marianne's DIL has purchased her plane tickets to fly up there Sept. 1st for a week visit. They are just waiting for a donor. 
Marianne seemed a bit stressed but can certainly unerstand why; overall though she is well. 
Keeping all in need in my prayers. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> News wasn't good about oldest son he has to start chemo in a few weeks
> Was at hospital this morning with youngest definitely got epilepsy so has to start medication and I'm back at the hospital with husband at beginning of August so he can have tests before he goes in to have an ICD fitted
> Sonja


Sorry to hear that your oldest needs more chemo, I hope he tolerates it well and it can help him. Hopefully the medication will do the trick for your youngest's epilepsy. Bit of a pain having to take medication every day but a small price to pay if it keeps him seizure free. Hope DH's tests all go well too. Poor you, you must be sick of the sight of hospitals and hospital car parks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, many prayers for you and yours.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great views Julie. I hope you sort out the needle problem., though it doesn't seem to have stopped you knitting. 
I had a phone call from my son yesterday to say the missing documents have been found, my solicitor has gone over them and made a couple of queries and is waiting for a reply. Once that is settled satisfactorily it should be all systems go, so with luck it shouldn't be much longer. Still keep everything crossed everyone, as I am, just in case. I won't really believe it till I am in the new place. 
All are in my prayers who need them, seems a lot of problems are keeping many people busy and worried. All take care.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son was just talking about his hunting trip to Kansas a couple of years ago & bring served warm cinnamon buns for breakfast. That is very strange for us as we eat them as a desert, never sweet things for breakfast


We're pretty much the same, breakfasts tend to be savoury.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years
> So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
> Sonja


It went fine thanks. Don't get any results for two weeks, but I'm not expecting there to be a problem. Sorry to hear about your son, but at least it wasn't anything sinister. I see from your later post that your elder son has to have more chemo, I hope that all goes well for him. {{{hugs}} to you & yours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Great views Julie. I hope you sort out the needle problem., though it doesn't seem to have stopped you knitting.
> I had a phone call from my son yesterday to say the missing documents have been found, my solicitor has gone over them and made a couple of queries and is waiting for a reply. Once that is settled satisfactorily it should be all systems go, so with luck it shouldn't be much longer. Still keep everything crossed everyone, as I am, just in case. I won't really believe it till I am in the new place.
> All are in my prayers who need them, seems a lot of problems are keeping many people busy and worried. All take care.


Better news! Fingers (and everything else) crossed for a speedy resolution.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years
> So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
> Sonja


Sonja, so sorry for the news about your youngest but, on the other hand, it could have been so much worse. Right?

Hang in there, friend, we are with you in all of this and wish we could be of greater help to you in carrying your burdens.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're pretty much the same, breakfasts tend to be savoury.


And, with our overly sweet cereals and donut shops, we're probably the opposite. I eat Raisin Bran or have eggs and meat and potatoes for breakfast. But, a piece of crispy bacon or smoky ham on top of a "sticky bun" cinnamon roll is the prefect combination of sweet and salty.
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/cinnamon_sticky_buns/

The chef/owner at the restaurant where I worked while a teenager made the best sticky buns for customers every Sunday. I learned how to make them from him (and my Mom) and they are a specialty of my house. We all love them! We only do them a couple of times per year so they are a special treat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that your oldest needs more chemo, I hope he tolerates it well and it can help him. Hopefully the medication will do the trick for your youngest's epilepsy. Bit of a pain having to take medication every day but a small price to pay if it keeps him seizure free. Hope DH's tests all go well too. Poor you, you must be sick of the sight of hospitals and hospital car parks.


Thank you Angela and everyone else . I really appreciate all your kind wishes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, so sorry for the news about your youngest but, on the other hand, it could have been so much worse. Right?
> 
> Hang in there, friend, we are with you in all of this and wish we could be of greater help to you in carrying your burdens.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy that is really lovely of you to say 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Gwen!
He is lying on his sheepskin, which usually is on the sofa at home- he loves to perch on that- but he is very aware of what I am doing- I just looked at him, and his eye twitched open- he has been barking when Gerry needs to get up at night- but I guess he will learn that that is not a real intruder alert! We will go on another short walk soon. Rather a grey morning!
I am glad Marianne is going to go to Chicago, sorry, but so understandable that she is stressed.



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie so glad your flight safely arrived and tht Ringo is settling in. I imagine that as long as he is with you he will always adjust. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> Someone asked how Marianne's son is doing. They are suppose to put in a port so that he can reeive some treatments at home (think for dehydration but may be incorrect). Marianne's DIL has purchased her plane tickets to fly up there Sept. 1st for a week visit. They are just waiting for a donor.
> Marianne seemed a bit stressed but can certainly unerstand why; overall though she is well.
> Keeping all in need in my prayers. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Martina! Hopefully I will find a suitable replacement! I need sewing needles too, as well as a few other supplies! 
That is at last some better news on the house front, will continue to keep you in prayer that all does finally come together for this house!



martina said:


> Great views Julie. I hope you sort out the needle problem., though it doesn't seem to have stopped you knitting.
> I had a phone call from my son yesterday to say the missing documents have been found, my solicitor has gone over them and made a couple of queries and is waiting for a reply. Once that is settled satisfactorily it should be all systems go, so with luck it shouldn't be much longer. Still keep everything crossed everyone, as I am, just in case. I won't really believe it till I am in the new place.
> All are in my prayers who need them, seems a lot of problems are keeping many people busy and worried. All take care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Better news! Fingers (and everything else) crossed for a speedy resolution.


I will cross everything too Martina 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - what is behind the white fence at the bottom of the yard. that looks like a marvelous kitchen. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is a beautiful dog - but i know stubborn - hickory is a living breathing definition of stubborn. lol but we love them anyhow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She normally is Sam but when she decides not to do something she just drops to the floor and there is no moving her unless I use what I call my sergeant major voice then she knows who's the boss . She seems to be getting more nervous of certain noises as she has got older and something about the car also seems to be bothering her lately
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a good diagnosis but at least it is treatable successfully. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years
> So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed for you. --- sam



martina said:


> Great views Julie. I hope you sort out the needle problem., though it doesn't seem to have stopped you knitting.
> I had a phone call from my son yesterday to say the missing documents have been found, my solicitor has gone over them and made a couple of queries and is waiting for a reply. Once that is settled satisfactorily it should be all systems go, so with luck it shouldn't be much longer. Still keep everything crossed everyone, as I am, just in case. I won't really believe it till I am in the new place.
> All are in my prayers who need them, seems a lot of problems are keeping many people busy and worried. All take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could try this for a change jeanette. --- sam

Heavenly Cinnamon Bun Pie
By: Judith Hines for RecipeLion.com

Serves: 6-8 people

Ingredients

1 1/2 sticks butter 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 ground cinnamon 
1 (16.3-ounce) tube refrigerated biscuits (8 biscuits)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Melt the butter in a medium bowl in the microwave.

Spoon about 2 tablespoons into a deep-dish ceramic pie plate or a 9-inch round pan and tip to coat the bottom and sides.

In another small bowl, stir together the pecans, sugar and cinnamon. Spoon about cup of the mixture into the bottom of the bake dish.

Remove biscuits from the tube and divide each one into three layers. Dip each biscuit layer into the butter and arrange 8 of them in the bottom of the bake dish to cover the nut and sugar layer.

Sprinkle with another cup portion of the nut and sugar mixture, repeat with a layer of biscuits, a layer of nuts, a layer of biscuits and finally, pour any remaining nut and sugar mixture on top. Drizzle with any remaining butter.

Bake about 25 minutes until biscuits are completely cooked. Cool in the pan on a cooling rack for 5 minutes, then turn out onto a serving plate.

Scrape any nuts and sugar remaining in the bottom of the pan on top of the pie." Slice into wedges and serve while warm.

Notes: We used Pillsbury Grands for this  they split into the desired layers easily.

http://www.recipelion.com/Dessert/Heavenly-Cinnamon-Bun-Pie



RookieRetiree said:


> And, with our overly sweet cereals and donut shops, we're probably the opposite. I eat Raisin Bran or have eggs and meat and potatoes for breakfast. But, a piece of crispy bacon or smoky ham on top of a "sticky bun" cinnamon roll is the prefect combination of sweet and salty.
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/cinnamon_sticky_buns/
> 
> The chef/owner at the restaurant where I worked while a teenager made the best sticky buns for customers every Sunday. I learned how to make them from him (and my Mom) and they are a specialty of my house. We all love them! We only do them a couple of times per year so they are a special treat.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hate being put on hold - "for a few minutes" - right! i need a new portable oxygen tank - like the one i had when you were here last year. the guy that comes to deliver and fill my supply tanks said to just call and order one. an hour later after four lengthy "just for a minute holds" and three different "representatives" the guy is coming next wednesday to make the exchange. it will be interesting to see what they bring because i don't think anyone that i talked to actually knew what i was talking about. we'll see.

i used to be able to call direct to the supply house in maumee - about 40 miles east of us. but they changed that and now i am talking to someone in st. louis who knows nothing about the products she represents.

i did keep my cool though. it certainlyu wasn't her fault she wasn't trained correctly.

really cool today although the children insisted on going swimming at katy's pool. heidi said they went in and stayed in - even bentley floated around using an inner tube. i like the water a little warmer than that.

i was wrong - we have more baseball coming up this saturday in paulding - about a half hour west and south of us. it is an all day kind of tournament - they don't start eliminating until the afternoon.

haven't eaten since breakfast - i'm thinking cream cheese/peanut butter on whole wheat. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - what is behind the white fence at the bottom of the yard. that looks like a marvelous kitchen. --- sam


I've tried to work out where the white fence is- I am wondering if you mean the one with a sort of gateway to someone's house? There are various properties out that way- the only really white thing is the canvas roof to Karen-next -door's car port. Also there is a long line of white that is one of the neighbour's roofline- 
The kitchen is a lovely one to work in!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could try this for a change jeanette. --- sam
> 
> Heavenly Cinnamon Bun Pie
> By: Judith Hines for RecipeLion.com
> ...


I do have a shortcut too...I'm not fond of the use of the biscuit dough for cinnamon rolls; I like good old fashioned bread dough. So the shortcut is to use Rhodes frozen bread (I use the bag that has the msalller rolls (32 count I believe). I make the syrup or "goo" with the pecans and put that in the bottom of two loaf pans. Then I layer the frozen rolls on top of the goo. I mix some cinnamon in with the powdered butterscotch pudding (not instant) and sprinkle that over the top of the bread. I then pour some melted butter across the top, seal each loaf pan tightly with plastic wrap and let it set until the bread thaws and rises to puff the plastic out a bit. Then I bake --- after about 10 minutes of cooling, I turn the loafs out onto parchment of aluminum foil because the goo will run...Yummy. It becomes a pull-apart or monkey bread treat. Okay think this weekend is going to be a special weekend for this treat.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Now you are making me very hungry. Love to make rolls of any kind. If it is anything sweet I am there.
Julie, did I miss what you would be sewing at your friends? I am so glad you and Ringo are there. 
Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 
I am so excited, last day of work for me for 10 days. Leaving town tomorrow with my DH. We will hopefully get a lot of work done but also have some down time. Think of you all so much, just like family to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Now you are making me very hungry. Love to make rolls of any kind. If it is anything sweet I am there.
> Julie, did I miss what you would be sewing at your friends? I am so glad you and Ringo are there.
> Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> I am so excited, last day of work for me for 10 days. Leaving town tomorrow with my DH. We will hopefully get a lot of work done but also have some down time. Think of you all so much, just like family to me.


I am to stitch a lace Christening Gown for Gerry's next Granddaughter- Time to go check the bone stock we are boiling down from last night's chicken dish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


Beautiful view.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything went ok at the hospital Kate. I too have spent the morning at the hospital with my youngest . Had to be there for 8 am , He has had a load of tests including scan on his brain and an EEG test and they have conclusively said he has the tendency for epilepsy so has to take medication for the next few years
> So two hospitals visits down and one to go but not for a couple of weeks
> Sonja


Sorry to hear this Sonja. Hope the medication helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I asked on Main but didn't here. I received some Sirdar Cotton Crepe DK from a friend and started a sweater. The yarn is about 15 years old. I thought I had enough to finish but turns out that I am short for the sleeves. With all the stash available here, I wonder if any of you might have one ball of this yarn in white The numbers on the wrapper are 043610 193. I know this is a long shot but I've tried contacting Sirdar in England, been on eBay, googled. I have yet to call a yarn shop in the U.S. Hope one of you has this old yarn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. I am very tired and will be driving tomorrow so I think some sleep would do me good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you get your yarn. Might try different color sleeves and duplicate stitch something on front in that color.
Sonja. My heart goes out to you and yours. I love how you just go for it and make your own designs and try lots ot techniques.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Has been a nice day here. DH and I went out and did a little shopping together (I was hunting for a specific item I need for a b-day present I'm making). We usually dont shop together like today as I had to check various places for the item which usually drives DH nuts. It was very nice and even he seemed to enjoy it. We went to a new Goodwill, Tuesday Morning, and TJ Maxx HomeGoods. Then we went to Schlotsky's which a wondervul sandwich type restaurant. I ha the most delicious California Chicken and Avacodo Flatbrad. It had a wonderful Chipolte dressing drizzled on top. Nice little outing and both of us ended up taking long naps this afternoon. Of course that means I'll be up late tonight but I need to do some knitting anyway. 

DD went to her boyfriend's for dinner; he has family visiting. (parenets and grandmother). The gandmother speaks only Spanish so DD was happy about getting to practice her Spanish skills some this evening. 

Well, off to knit. Enjoy the evening everyone and stay well. TTYL


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of views from Gerry's house.


Oh my oh my! Your own backyard lake, lol!

No truly looks beautiful and "SO" peaceful. Love the trees at least there they are in their natural environment, here am lucky if I can get them to grow "Indoors" to 3 ft.

Hoping to make a trip home again in March 2016, but every time I get excited and think I'm able to return to NZ for a month or so something pops up that's more important. Oh well I shall just keep dreaming and hoping one day to return to visit family and friends.

Julie enjoy your holiday and hope the weather isn't too cool for you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Now you are making me very hungry. Love to make rolls of any kind. If it is anything sweet I am there.
> Julie, did I miss what you would be sewing at your friends? I am so glad you and Ringo are there.
> Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> I am so excited, last day of work for me for 10 days. Leaving town tomorrow with my DH. We will hopefully get a lot of work done but also have some down time. Think of you all so much, just like family to me.


I hope you have some well-deserved down time. Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy your ten days - most of it in down time. --- sam



Spider said:


> Now you are making me very hungry. Love to make rolls of any kind. If it is anything sweet I am there.
> Julie, did I miss what you would be sewing at your friends? I am so glad you and Ringo are there.
> Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> I am so excited, last day of work for me for 10 days. Leaving town tomorrow with my DH. We will hopefully get a lot of work done but also have some down time. Think of you all so much, just like family to me.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you have some well-deserved down time. Enjoy.


Thanks a lot, I know we will enjoy it. No one can be as lazy as I can be.
Julie, that will be wonderful for you to do for her. Hope you post a picture when done.
We had rain so hard today it looked like snow coming down. It was really something. Our weather is so unstable.
Gwen sounds like a nice day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Up early this morning (and for once it's not raining!) as I've to go for a bone density scan at the local hospital. I say local, but it's about a 30 minute drive away.....I can just hear Bonnie saying, "Is that all?!!" :lol: I don't think there will be a problem, but because I broke my leg 'at my age' :evil: they want to check for osteoporosis. I've had to put this x-ray off twice already, once because we were on holiday & the second because I wasn't well, so third time lucky. Meeting a pal for coffee afterwards so TTYL.


Yes, I would be, the nearest you could get that done here is Saskatoon, 160 miles/257km.
Hope your results are good :


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it all goes well. No sun here yet and more rain in the forecast. We have a meeting at 10:00 a.m. and then I'll pick up my DSIL and bring her here for lunch and cut her hair and give her a manicure and pedicure.


Ooh, can I come too? I need a hair cut & have somehow managed to loosen the nail on my big toe, it's just hanging so I've got it taped in place. I don't remember hurting it (¬ I wasn't drunk :lol: ) I was thinking of going to see the lady in town who does pedicures to see if I could fix it somehow without making it sore & I'm not going to the doctor for that :roll:
No manicures for me, I bite my nails & between that & the ard/garden they are a lost cause.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought they were blueberries when I first saw them. I really like blueberries
> I love the way you all talk about cooking this and baking that .
> Put me to shame , but I can say I'm trying a lot more different recipes since joining here . Really like the salad recipes 😄
> Sonja


If you like blueberries or cranberries I'll share my strudel cake recipe if you'd like it. It was originally for cranberries but I make it with the saskatoons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> News wasn't good about oldest son he has to start chemo in a few weeks
> Was at hospital this morning with youngest definitely got epilepsy so has to start medication and I'm back at the hospital with husband at beginning of August so he can have tests before he goes in to have an ICD fitted
> Sonja


All we can do is pray the chemo works wonders. The most recent news on Shane is amazingly hopeful so miracles do happen ( I'm hoping it's not the calm before the storm) but at least he's in less pain & eating some.

As Julie said, good you have therapy sticks!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like blueberries or cranberries I'll share my strudel cake recipe if you'd like it. It was originally for cranberries but I make it with the saskatoons.


I've never had saskatoons, but have enjoyed blueberries and chokecherries. I'd love to have your strudel recipe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear that your oldest needs more chemo, I hope he tolerates it well and it can help him. Hopefully the medication will do the trick for your youngest's epilepsy. Bit of a pain having to take medication every day but a small price to pay if it keeps him seizure free. Hope DH's tests all go well too. Poor you, you must be sick of the sight of hospitals and hospital car parks.


Well said.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, with our overly sweet cereals and donut shops, we're probably the opposite. I eat Raisin Bran or have eggs and meat and potatoes for breakfast. But, a piece of crispy bacon or smoky ham on top of a "sticky bun" cinnamon roll is the prefect combination of sweet and salty.
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/cinnamon_sticky_buns/
> 
> The chef/owner at the restaurant where I worked while a teenager made the best sticky buns for customers every Sunday. I learned how to make them from him (and my Mom) and they are a specialty of my house. We all love them! We only do them a couple of times per year so they are a special treat.


Thanks for sharing your recipe. I make cinnamon buns several times a year but not really sticky buns but I do like them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds good too.
I have a recipe for Parmesan garlic pull-a parts that calls for frozen dough. It's not available here so I usually make my own dough with instant yeast to make it. They are really good.



RookieRetiree said:


> I do have a shortcut too...I'm not fond of the use of the biscuit dough for cinnamon rolls; I like good old fashioned bread dough. So the shortcut is to use Rhodes frozen bread (I use the bag that has the msalller rolls (32 count I believe). I make the syrup or "goo" with the pecans and put that in the bottom of two loaf pans. Then I layer the frozen rolls on top of the goo. I mix some cinnamon in with the powdered butterscotch pudding (not instant) and sprinkle that over the top of the bread. I then pour some melted butter across the top, seal each loaf pan tightly with plastic wrap and let it set until the bread thaws and rises to puff the plastic out a bit. Then I bake --- after about 10 minutes of cooling, I turn the loafs out onto parchment of aluminum foil because the goo will run...Yummy. It becomes a pull-apart or monkey bread treat. Okay think this weekend is going to be a special weekend for this treat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I asked on Main but didn't here. I received some Sirdar Cotton Crepe DK from a friend and started a sweater. The yarn is about 15 years old. I thought I had enough to finish but turns out that I am short for the sleeves. With all the stash available here, I wonder if any of you might have one ball of this yarn in white The numbers on the wrapper are 043610 193. I know this is a long shot but I've tried contacting Sirdar in England, been on eBay, googled. I have yet to call a yarn shop in the U.S. Hope one of you has this old yarn.


Did you check on ravelry? Some people have stash listed there & may sell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I've never had saskatoons, but have enjoyed blueberries and chokecherries. I'd love to have your strudel recipe


I'll dig it out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, can I come too? I need a hair cut & have somehow managed to loosen the nail on my big toe, it's just hanging so I've got it taped in place. I don't remember hurting it (¬ I wasn't drunk :lol: ) I was thinking of going to see the lady in town who does pedicures to see if I could fix it somehow without making it sore & I'm not going to the doctor for that :roll:
> No manicures for me, I bite my nails & between that & the ard/garden they are a lost cause.


The hair cut turned out great (as I pat myself on the back). I'm not professionally trained; just comb and cut. I'm pretty practiced after doing DH's hair for 40+ years plus our kids. They all have funny cowlicks so I had to learn how to work around them. DGS has the same cross top with front cowlick on left and crown cowlick going to the right. It was a matter of necessity when we were saving for a house and DFIL and DMIL had a hair cutting set that I could borrow - so just went for it.

Went ahead and trimmed her nails and polished them, but didn't do her toes.

You probably could use regular manicures - they do help me keep the nails healthy and hangnail free. I have very coarse and jagged cuticles so I need to keep them trimmed. I bought the tool to sand off the callouses on the heels and use that around my finger nails too...works really good once you get the hang of it.

You're welcome anytime.

More storms coming down and tornadoes about...especially down by PupLover...they've gotten it worse there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you get a manicure you will not want to bite them - also you will buy a pair of garden gloves. so the best way to keep them nice is to have them done because you know you won't want to damage them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, can I come too? I need a hair cut & have somehow managed to loosen the nail on my big toe, it's just hanging so I've got it taped in place. I don't remember hurting it (¬ I wasn't drunk :lol: ) I was thinking of going to see the lady in town who does pedicures to see if I could fix it somehow without making it sore & I'm not going to the doctor for that :roll:
> No manicures for me, I bite my nails & between that & the ard/garden they are a lost cause.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like blueberries or cranberries I'll share my strudel cake recipe if you'd like it. It was originally for cranberries but I make it with the saskatoons.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's the cake recipe

Saskatoon Strudel Cake

1/2 cup butter
1 cup white sugar
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup sour cream

Cream butter & sugar, add eggs, vanilla & sour cream, mix well & add dry ingredients, mix well.
Spread in a 9 X 13 pan or 2 round pans
Cover with 2 cups berries - saskatoons, blueberries or cranberries.

Strudel topping

1 1/4 cups brown sugar
3/4 cup flour
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/3 cup butter

Mix until crumbly & sprinkle over berries

Bake at 350 F got approx 1 hour or until skewer comes out clean
This cake freezes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, hoe the tornadoes stay away, scary stuff.

Julie, lovely place you are staying, hope your visit is great.


We went to Saskatoon today, a long day. DH ordered new glasses & we did a little shopping. I went to the LYS, I am making a baby sweater & thought I was going to run out of yarn, James Brett marble chunky, they didn't have the color I needed but bought a couple of skins of some pretty cotton/ acrylic-( imagine that, adding to the stash & here I thought I was going to get rid of some.)
Because I got to knit there & back I almost finished the sweater & think I will have enough yarn after all, good thing I didn't buy more.

Martina, good to hear things are finally progressing with your new home, fingers crossed.
Gwen, great that Marianne is going to get to visit her son.
Well, time for bed, night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Now you are making me very hungry. Love to make rolls of any kind. If it is anything sweet I am there.
> Julie, did I miss what you would be sewing at your friends? I am so glad you and Ringo are there.
> Sonja, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> I am so excited, last day of work for me for 10 days. Leaving town tomorrow with my DH. We will hopefully get a lot of work done but also have some down time. Think of you all so much, just like family to me.


I hope the the weather cooperates so that you and your DH can get let's of work done but also plenty of relaxation too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful view.


It is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear this Sonja. Hope the medication helps.


Thanks Liz . Son seems to have calmly accepted it . He has to try not to get to stressed or overly tired which is going to be a bit hard as he is starting unniversity in 2 months 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I am very tired and will be driving tomorrow so I think some sleep would do me good.


Hope you had a good nights sleep Mary 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, hope you get your yarn. Might try different color sleeves and duplicate stitch something on front in that color.
> Sonja. My heart goes out to you and yours. I love how you just go for it and make your own designs and try lots ot techniques.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you like blueberries or cranberries I'll share my strudel cake recipe if you'd like it. It was originally for cranberries but I make it with the saskatoons.


Blueberries and strudel cake . I'm liking the sound of that ,I will give it a try Bonnie . Thanks for the recipe 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh my oh my! Your own backyard lake, lol!
> 
> No truly looks beautiful and "SO" peaceful. Love the trees at least there they are in their natural environment, here am lucky if I can get them to grow "Indoors" to 3 ft.
> 
> ...


You grew up in Nelson didn't you, or in that direction? We could see the South Island today from Paraparaumu, but sadly the SD card was in the laptop- so no photos. I could easily get to the airport if you are coming this way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hoe the tornadoes stay away, scary stuff.
> 
> Julie, lovely place you are staying, hope your visit is great.
> 
> ...


We've been out getting supplies, and sorting Ringo's cage- must go feed him!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Blueberries and strudel cake . I'm liking the sound of that ,I will give it a try Bonnie . Thanks for the recipe
> Sonja


I thought the same :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the cake recipe
> 
> Saskatoon Strudel Cake
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, that sound delicious. Might have to give it a try using blueberries.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

How cute is this.....? And look Sam I found it on the Whoot site. 

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/yorkie-free-crochet-pattern/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> News wasn't good about oldest son he has to start chemo in a few weeks
> Was at hospital this morning with youngest definitely got epilepsy so has to start medication and I'm back at the hospital with husband at beginning of August so he can have tests before he goes in to have an ICD fitted
> Sonja


Thinking of you and your family Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie so glad your flight safely arrived and tht Ringo is settling in. I imagine that as long as he is with you he will always adjust. Enjoy yourself.
> 
> Someone asked how Marianne's son is doing. They are suppose to put in a port so that he can reeive some treatments at home (think for dehydration but may be incorrect). Marianne's DIL has purchased her plane tickets to fly up there Sept. 1st for a week visit. They are just waiting for a donor.
> Marianne seemed a bit stressed but can certainly unerstand why; overall though she is well.
> Keeping all in need in my prayers. TTYL


I sure can imagine Marianne is stressed. I hope they manage to get a donor for her son soon. HUGS to Marianne.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, can I come too? I need a hair cut & have somehow managed to loosen the nail on my big toe, it's just hanging so I've got it taped in place. I don't remember hurting it (¬ I wasn't drunk :lol: ) I was thinking of going to see the lady in town who does pedicures to see if I could fix it somehow without making it sore & I'm not going to the doctor for that :roll:
> No manicures for me, I bite my nails & between that & the ard/garden they are a lost cause.


Ouch! Good luck with the toe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All we can do is pray the chemo works wonders. The most recent news on Shane is amazingly hopeful so miracles do happen ( I'm hoping it's not the calm before the storm) but at least he's in less pain & eating some.
> 
> As Julie said, good you have therapy sticks!


How wonderful if there is a miracle for Shane. Glad to hear that he is less pain. Its all so cruel isnt it?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the recipe for the strudel cake. I shall pick up some sour cream on the way home and it will be Sunday dessert.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> if you get a manicure you will not want to bite them - also you will buy a pair of garden gloves. so the best way to keep them nice is to have them done because you know you won't want to damage them. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Has been a nice day here. DH and I went out and did a little shopping together (I was hunting for a specific item I need for a b-day present I'm making). We usually dont shop together like today as I had to check various places for the item which usually drives DH nuts. It was very nice and even he seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> Well, off to knit. Enjoy the evening everyone and stay well. TTYL


How wonderful that you and DH spent the day shopping. Now that you had such an enjoyable time, he might want to do it more often.  Hope DD enjoyed dinner with her boyfriend's relatives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I've never had saskatoons, but have enjoyed blueberries and chokecherries. I'd love to have your strudel recipe


Me too, please.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you check on ravelry? Some people have stash listed there & may sell.


Yes, I did. No luck. I am going to call the warehouse in NC today. Hopefully I'll have luck there but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ooh, can I come too? I need a hair cut & have somehow managed to loosen the nail on my big toe, it's just hanging so I've got it taped in place. I don't remember hurting it (¬ I wasn't drunk :lol: ) I was thinking of going to see the lady in town who does pedicures to see if I could fix it somehow without making it sore & I'm not going to the doctor for that :roll:
> No manicures for me, I bite my nails & between that & the ard/garden they are a lost cause.


That must be so painful. Hope the lady can do something for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie, thank's for the strudel recipe. I've saved it to my favourites. My brother loves blueberry streudel so I'll be making this for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hoe the tornadoes stay away, scary stuff.
> 
> Julie, lovely place you are staying, hope your visit is great.
> 
> ...


 Talking about glasses. I spent a long time yesterday running around to different opticians trying to get my glasses repaired. I use a specific pair for the computer so I don't have to nod up and down to see and the lenses came apart. None of the opticians could fix them. They need to know the model number so they can order plugs for the nose piece to fit into the lens. They are really old and I don't know which optician I bought them from.  You'd think they could have tried some kind of plug, wouldn't you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of you and your family Sonja.


Me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie your toe makes me cringe. Hope it can be take care of. Also so glad to hear Shane is being positive and that there has been a bit of good news. I may not say so much here but have been keeping you, your sons, and DH in my nightly prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All we can do is pray the chemo works wonders. The most recent news on Shane is amazingly hopeful so miracles do happen ( I'm hoping it's not the calm before the storm) but at least he's in less pain & eating some.
> 
> As Julie said, good you have therapy sticks!


Good to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talking about glasses. I spent a long time yesterday running around to different opticians trying to get my glasses repaired. I use a specific pair for the computer so I don't have to nod up and down to see and the lenses came apart. None of the opticians could fix them. They need to know the model number so they can order plugs for the nose piece to fit into the lens. They are really old and I don't know which optician I bought them from.  You'd think they could have tried some kind of plug, wouldn't you?


Hope you can get the glasses fixed but don't hold your breathe, DH was ordering new lenses yesterday & they said, you realize your frames are more than 4 yrs old so if you break them no parts are available. They suggested buying new frames. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.

Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Talking about glasses. I spent a long time yesterday running around to different opticians trying to get my glasses repaired. I use a specific pair for the computer so I don't have to nod up and down to see and the lenses came apart. None of the opticians could fix them. They need to know the model number so they can order plugs for the nose piece to fit into the lens. They are really old and I don't know which optician I bought them from.  You'd think they could have tried some kind of plug, wouldn't you?


I sure would think that they could have tried what they have on hand...they can't be that much different. But, unfortunately, we've become a throw away society and folks are more interested in selling you new ones rather than fixing the current. I'm following PupLover's lead and ordered some glasses through Zennioptical.com. So far, the experience has been good and lots of choices (with try on feature which can be pretty freaky seeing a photo of yourself change with each new pair tried on!!) and I believe they ship to many countries (have to get to sale cart and shipping information to find out for sure). I bought a pair from EyeBuyDirect.com and did not have nearly the selection, plus the quality of the glasses was poor and they broke quickly. They were good about giving a refund.

The glasses I just ordered were $110 versus over $350 at LensCrafters retail store.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Love and prayers to all. Busy day ahead of me shopping and cooking for our weekend away at DS's and then to the cottage for a day of boating.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
> I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.
> 
> Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


 yipppeee rain and lots of it ( never thought I would say that 😄) I'm so happy for you Bonnie 💦☔
And happy birthday to your son 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
> I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.
> 
> Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


So glad you're getting that much needed rain. I think we're going to get some today too although we don't need it. Happy Birthday to your son. Hope they join you for dinner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
> I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.
> 
> Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


And my oldest is 31 in a week (next Friday). It's hard to believe it was that long ago doesn't it?
How wonderful that you are getting somuch rain- but is it too late for the crops?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure would think that they could have tried what they have on hand...they can't be that much different. But, unfortunately, we've become a throw away society and folks are more interested in selling you new ones rather than fixing the current. I'm following PupLover's lead and ordered some glasses through Zennioptical.com. So far, the experience has been good and lots of choices (with try on feature which can be pretty freaky seeing a photo of yourself change with each new pair tried on!!) and I believe they ship to many countries (have to get to sale cart and shipping information to find out for sure). I bought a pair from EyeBuyDirect.com and did not have nearly the selection, plus the quality of the glasses was poor and they broke quickly. They were good about giving a refund.
> 
> The glasses I just ordered were $110 versus over $350 at LensCrafters retail store.


Yes, I thought they could have tried what they had in stock but no way. I have several other pairs but for some reason, the bifocals make me nod my head up and down when I'm on the computer and it's hard on the neck. Sounds like you got a good deal on your glasses. The last ones I bought were $500. Fortunately, I have insurance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well Sam I finally got the baby blanket out of hiding and finished off 
the boring part . I definitly did not think this blanket through . Firstly I doubled the size because it was so tiny , but that means I now have a boring blank stockinette stitch middle , and secondly I now have to knit 15 ft of a lace border and attatch it to the blanket , oh well no doubt I will figure it out 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
> I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.
> 
> Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


Glad you're getting some much needed rain.
Just wait until your sons are 50 something, then you start to feel really old!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - that sounds really good. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the cake recipe
> 
> Saskatoon Strudel Cake


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sitting here with a tiny Maltese/cocker pup I'm dog sitting. A real cutie.
Maya is asking for attention, but she'll settle down. 
Unfortunately had bad night with colitis so we didn't walk this morning. So her energy level is high.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't seen that one yet - very cute - don't you just love what the whoot site comes up with. some very good recipes also. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> How cute is this.....? And look Sam I found it on the Whoot site.
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/yorkie-free-crochet-pattern/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liz - go to the drug store and look at the reading glasses. that is what my eye doctor said to use and i don't think you will be moving your head up and down. i know what that is like. --- sam --- the last time i looked they were $15 - they could be a bit more now.



budasha said:


> Yes, I thought they could have tried what they had in stock but no way. I have several other pairs but for some reason, the bifocals make me nod my head up and down when I'm on the computer and it's hard on the neck. Sounds like you got a good deal on your glasses. The last ones I bought were $500. Fortunately, I have insurance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might try duplicate stitch in the middle with maybe a bear's head or something like that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well Sam I finally got the baby blanket out of hiding and finished off
> the boring part . I definitly did not think this blanket through . Firstly I doubled the size because it was so tiny , but that means I now have a boring blank stockinette stitch middle , and secondly I now have to knit 15 ft of a lace border and attatch it to the blanket , oh well no doubt I will figure it out
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - go to the drug store and look at the reading glasses. that is what my eye doctor said to use and i don't think you will be moving your head up and down. i know what that is like. --- sam --- the last time i looked they were $15 - they could be a bit more now.


You can get reading glasses at TJMaxx, $ stores, etc. As long as now what magnification you need, you'll be good to go. I have progressive lenses so I use my readers ($5) for the laptop..sure saves a lot of nodding which gives me headaches and makes me feel sick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alexis is going to lourdes college (to go into nursing) next month - actually she is moving in the thursday after the kop. anyhow - she is going to be in a one bedroom apartment - it even has a kitchen for making snacks no doubt - their room and board are all included so it would be foolish to cook your meals. anyhow - what i wanted to say was - she finally heard from her roommate - she is from victoria, australia. can't remember where she lives - think it is the capitol. anyhow - i thought it was kind of neat. i'm just wondering why she would come this far for nurses training. --- sam --- lourdes college is a little over an hour east of us.

we had two rain showers this morning - not sure how much we got - good to hear you finally got some good rain bonnie - good gary got the yard mowed last night - used the neighbors mower. pj - the neighbor boy had already cut a great deal of it by the time gary got home from work. the boy does love his mower.

heidi and gary have decided on a zero turn - they are just not sure of the make - they were looking at simplicity mowers i know. it will be fun to have a zero turn. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey gwen - check this out. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=2298be1ee2-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-2298be1ee2-60616885


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


He is in my prayers, he has battled so much and so bravely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


So sorry to hear this Julie. I hope that this latest drug will be the one which works for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers right now for him and you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so happy it rained and will help the crops. YAY
Happy Birthday to your son and yes, it does make one feel older when the children get to the age you were at yesterday. Mine is getting closer and closer to his 50's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


Prayers, of course. I'm so sorry that the machine didn't work for him. It's ture that once the damage is done, it's very tough to reverse it. Hope the Rx works for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so happy it rained and will help the crops. YAY
> Happy Birthday to your son and yes, it does make one feel older when the children get to the age you were at yesterday. Mine is getting closer and closer to his 50's.


Good to see you posting; hope that means you're feeling okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm feeling good. Sis texted me and said that she took mom out to a store. She rested a lot but got a walk, with her walker and got to look at a few things. That will boost her spirits, I'm sure. It sure does mine.

DH took me away overnite to Skaneateles Lake and it was so wonderful that when my sister arrives here, I am taking her as a thank you for taking care of mom over all the years as mom has gotten progressively worse. I'm so busy trying to get the house in shape but am out of energy right now so got on here. Think I need a nap. Have performances today and tomorrow with the grandchildren in The Junglebook.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


Prayer roll activated and my prayers as well. Will you need to cut your vacation short?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And my oldest is 31 in a week (next Friday). It's hard to believe it was that long ago doesn't it?
> How wonderful that you are getting somuch rain- but is it too late for the crops?


It is too late for some of the crops, the yields will be down but this will really help some of them & the pastures will come better now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


Sorry to hear he's not doing well, hope the new drug works.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear he's not doing well, hope the new drug works.


Ditto from me too. re Julie's brother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> He is in my prayers, he has battled so much and so bravely.


And I am not ready to have to say goodbye- we have been on a knife edge of worry for so long, though. I need to keep positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this Julie. I hope that this latest drug will be the one which works for him.


I gather that is exactly the problem Kate, that he is coming up with adverse reactions- hopefully it will not be for too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. Prayers right now for him and you too.


Thanks Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers, of course. I'm so sorry that the machine didn't work for him. It's ture that once the damage is done, it's very tough to reverse it. Hope the Rx works for him.


Thanks Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayer roll activated and my prayers as well. Will you need to cut your vacation short?


Thanks, Joyce! I am on a wait and see basis at present, but it is a possibility if anything drastic happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear he's not doing well, hope the new drug works.


Thanks Bonnie- that is always the problem- weighing up if the drug reaction is worse than any benefit- he is allergic to so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ditto from me too. re Julie's brother.


Thanks Angela, much appreciated.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - go to the drug store and look at the reading glasses. that is what my eye doctor said to use and i don't think you will be moving your head up and down. i know what that is like. --- sam --- the last time i looked they were $15 - they could be a bit more now.


Great minds think alike. I went to the drug store earlier but they were closed due to power outage. Will try again tomorrow. I should have thought of this sooner because I remember you saying that's what you did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You can get reading glasses at TJMaxx, $ stores, etc. As long as now what magnification you need, you'll be good to go. I have progressive lenses so I use my readers ($5) for the laptop..sure saves a lot of nodding which gives me headaches and makes me feel sick.


I know how that feels only I get a pain in my neck first and then a headache.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:
 

> alexis is going to lourdes college (to go into nursing) next month - actually she is moving in the thursday after the kop. anyhow - she is going to be in a one bedroom apartment - it even has a kitchen for making snacks no doubt - their room and board are all included so it would be foolish to cook your meals. anyhow - what i wanted to say was - she finally heard from her roommate - she is from victoria, australia. can't remember where she lives - think it is the capitol. anyhow - i thought it was kind of neat. i'm just wondering why she would come this far for nurses training. --- sam --- lourdes college is a little over an hour east of us.
> 
> heidi and gary have decided on a zero turn - they are just not sure of the make - they were looking at simplicity mowers i know. it will be fun to have a zero turn. --- sam


I didn't realize that Alexis was ready for college. How the time flies! She is going into a much needed field. Is the education system for medical students more advanced in North America than Australia? Or maybe she plans to work in the U.S. so she will already be accredited.

What's a zero turn mower?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you like cake. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349595-1.html#7637992


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


Oh Julie, that is sad news. Of course, prayers for Alastair. Hopefully the drug will control his blood pressure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to alastair - and prayers galore. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm feeling good. Sis texted me and said that she took mom out to a store. She rested a lot but got a walk, with her walker and got to look at a few things. That will boost her spirits, I'm sure. It sure does mine.
> 
> DH took me away overnite to Skaneateles Lake and it was so wonderful that when my sister arrives here, I am taking her as a thank you for taking care of mom over all the years as mom has gotten progressively worse. I'm so busy trying to get the house in shape but am out of energy right now so got on here. Think I need a nap. Have performances today and tomorrow with the grandchildren in The Junglebook.


It's good to hear that your mom got out. Just being outside should make her feel better.

How nice of your DH to take you to the Lake and even nicer of you to think of taking your sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will turn on a dime. --- sam



budasha said:


> I didn't realize that Alexis was ready for college. How the time flies! She is going into a much needed field. Is the education system for medical students more advanced in North America than Australia? Or maybe she plans to work in the U.S. so she will already be accredited.
> 
> What's a zero turn mower?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you like cake. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349595-1.html#7637992


I didn't realize it was that time. Just wanted to see what cake but I'll have to postpone reading your opening for a bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will turn on a dime. --- sam


Oh - that I'd like to see :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


I'm sorry to hear this Julie I thought he was doing so well and back on his fitness regime. All though I know so well how things can change at the blink of an eye . I really hope this new medication is the right one for him 
Take care Julie and I will send you a ((((( hug ))))))) 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm feeling good. Sis texted me and said that she took mom out to a store. She rested a lot but got a walk, with her walker and got to look at a few things. That will boost her spirits, I'm sure. It sure does mine.
> 
> DH took me away overnite to Skaneateles Lake and it was so wonderful that when my sister arrives here, I am taking her as a thank you for taking care of mom over all the years as mom has gotten progressively worse. I'm so busy trying to get the house in shape but am out of energy right now so got on here. Think I need a nap. Have performances today and tomorrow with the grandchildren in The Junglebook.


 It's nice to hear from you Darlene you sound a lot more relaxed , well as relaxed as a busy woman on a mission to clean the whole house can be 
Hope you have a lovely visit with your sister 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the cake recipe
> 
> Saskatoon Strudel Cake
> 
> ...


Saved to my recipe file, bought the sour cream this afternoon, am hoping to make this on Sunday.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, Nice about Alexsis going into nursing and going to have an Australian room mate.
Julie I will certainly pray for Alistair
Desert Joy sorry to hear about your colitis I hope it is better and won't interfere with your walking I know all about dogs who haven't had their walk!
Bonnie, I'm so glad you got some rain and I hope those grasshoppers won't be back!
I guess I'd better hop on to the new tea party. I fell asleep and woke up at 1:30 and can't get back to sleep ugh!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

can anyone tell me where the new KTP is? I've got to go get some sleep or I'll be a wreck for work tomorrow. I'll get on in the morning


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I woke up to the most wonderful sound at about 6 this morning, it was pouring & it's still raining! We got 1.5 inches. My DH is doing the happy dance! Maybe it will drown a few million grasshoppers, they love dry conditions & have been eating the crops & pasture. He thought he would have to spray them otherwise they will lay eggs & next year a bazillion will hatch. The joys of farming, always something.
> I told Delbert it would rain this weekend as we always get rain for our fair.
> 
> Oldest son turns 31 today,, how can he be that old? I've been trying to gets hold of them to see if they will come for supper as they won't stay at the lake with it raining.


Happy Birthday to your son. And hurray for the rain.! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And my oldest is 31 in a week (next Friday). It's hard to believe it was that long ago doesn't it?
> How wonderful that you are getting somuch rain- but is it too late for the crops?


And my DS is 27 today!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> alexis is going to lourdes college (to go into nursing) next month - actually she is moving in the thursday after the kop. anyhow - she is going to be in a one bedroom apartment - it even has a kitchen for making snacks no doubt - their room and board are all included so it would be foolish to cook your meals. anyhow - what i wanted to say was - she finally heard from her roommate - she is from victoria, australia. can't remember where she lives - think it is the capitol. anyhow - i thought it was kind of neat. i'm just wondering why she would come this far for nurses training. --- sam --- lourdes college is a little over an hour east of us.
> 
> we had two rain showers this morning - not sure how much we got - good to hear you finally got some good rain bonnie - good gary got the yard mowed last night - used the neighbors mower. pj - the neighbor boy had already cut a great deal of it by the time gary got home from work. the boy does love his mower.
> 
> heidi and gary have decided on a zero turn - they are just not sure of the make - they were looking at simplicity mowers i know. it will be fun to have a zero turn. --- sam


How cool for Alexis to be sharing with an Aussie girl. I hope she is a nice one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this Julie. I hope that this latest drug will be the one which works for him.


From me too Julie. I hope he will be ok. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm feeling good. Sis texted me and said that she took mom out to a store. She rested a lot but got a walk, with her walker and got to look at a few things. That will boost her spirits, I'm sure. It sure does mine.
> 
> DH took me away overnite to Skaneateles Lake and it was so wonderful that when my sister arrives here, I am taking her as a thank you for taking care of mom over all the years as mom has gotten progressively worse. I'm so busy trying to get the house in shape but am out of energy right now so got on here. Think I need a nap. Have performances today and tomorrow with the grandchildren in The Junglebook.


How wonderful that you mum was up to an outing. 

Have a lovely time away with your sister.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And my DS is 27 today!


Happy birthday to your son Cathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - go to the drug store and look at the reading glasses. that is what my eye doctor said to use and i don't think you will be moving your head up and down. i know what that is like. --- sam --- the last time i looked they were $15 - they could be a bit more now.


I've had an optometrist say they are fine as well if just for reading. Of course they don't work for other issues as they simply magnify.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And my DS is 27 today!


Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh Julie, that is sad news. Of course, prayers for Alastair. Hopefully the drug will control his blood pressure.


Thanks Liz! Fortunately today he seems happier again- he must have been having a down moment- something unusual for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to alastair - and prayers galore. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Julie I thought he was doing so well and back on his fitness regime. All though I know so well how things can change at the blink of an eye . I really hope this new medication is the right one for him
> Take care Julie and I will send you a ((((( hug )))))))
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja! Most of the problems relate to his Heart operation and the complications that he had then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> usually aim for the heat cure!


Julie, I am a bit late seeing this, but you might want to try heat for the first 12-24 hours then alternate the heat with ice. The heat keeps the blood flowing to heal, and the ice keeps the swelling down. I have always been told to do this, and have had back issues for years. Hope it is much better by now. I look forward to reading how the flight went as I read further!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well.... its been a wild week. DD went to the ob/gyn a week ago today. Dr. said no progress and he would see her on Friday. When the doctors conferred, they decided Friday, not so much lol.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new granddaughter! Prayers for your DD. Hope they can fix the other health issues quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Kathleen, Tim and Aran!


And from me also, even tho I am late!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just want to share that I asked Mel's friend how she is doing. Melody is walking with a walker and a brace on one leg and undergoing tests still to find the root cause for her stroke activity. She is knitting like crazy once again. What a fighter she is. I certainly think of her often as well as Shirley. I hope both of them are recovering from their medical problems.


Thank you for the update. I keep both in my prayers daily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hugs. FM is no fun. I hate when it flares. Hope you get rested.


Thank you. I am sleeping so hard I am finding that I am not moving and waking because my hip hurts, turn over and go right back to sleep. But maybe I am not sleeping as much as I think, as I am still tired all the time. Dr. appointment was Wed. and I asked for extra thyroid screenings. I will make an appointment for an ultrasound on it next week, and she has ordered the free T4 and T3's, but said insurance may not pay for the T3's unless something indicates the need. In 1991 I had 2/3 of the left side removed due to a growth that was benign. As that Dr. was an a**, I only went for the follow up after surgery then just had GP keep track of it. She has always ordered the usual blood work, which comes back normal. As we know there is family history I asked for more this time, especially after reading a couple of recent articles. Blood work will wait form my Nov. appointment so I don't have to have extra done, unless the ultrasound shows something. This may also have something to do with being tired so much, but usually I have a good day or two and probably over do, then tired for days after.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Angela and everyone else . I really appreciate all your kind wishes
> Sonja


I am sorry to hear your news. You and yours are always in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have another request for the prayer warriors- I was talking with Alastair last night, he is on the last resort drug to try to control his blood pressure. if it does not work their thinking is he may survive only 5 days. Apparently the problems stem back to the damage done when it took an extra hour and a half to resuscitate him after his total heart replacement. He is being very up beat about the situation, but I felt also that he sounded like he is tiring of the battle. I just thought I would mention his full name- he is Alastair Robert Drysdale.


Julie, I will add my prayers to all the others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm feeling good. Sis texted me and said that she took mom out to a store. She rested a lot but got a walk, with her walker and got to look at a few things. That will boost her spirits, I'm sure. It sure does mine.
> 
> DH took me away overnite to Skaneateles Lake and it was so wonderful that when my sister arrives here, I am taking her as a thank you for taking care of mom over all the years as mom has gotten progressively worse. I'm so busy trying to get the house in shape but am out of energy right now so got on here. Think I need a nap. Have performances today and tomorrow with the grandchildren in The Junglebook.


We were there several years ago. There was a little yarn shop in a lady's home. I don't remember the name of it, and it was a few blocks from the lake. I hope she is still there for you to find. Nice place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I am a bit late seeing this, but you might want to try heat for the first 12-24 hours then alternate the heat with ice. The heat keeps the blood flowing to heal, and the ice keeps the swelling down. I have always been told to do this, and have had back issues for years. Hope it is much better by now. I look forward to reading how the flight went as I read further!


It is much better, now, thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I will add my prayers to all the others.


Thanks again Tami.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Kathleen, Tim and Aran!


~~~from me, too! Belated, but still heart-felt!


----------

